# [vendis] www.Grosshandel-Angebote.de  [B2B Web Consulting ] www.profi-kochrezepte.de



## lili (6 März 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe gestern eine Rechnung der Firma vendis GmbH bekommen, die unter www.Grosshandel-Angebote.de ein Abo für Adressen für Gewerbetreibende vertreibt. Ich habe durch ein großes Anmeldeformular den Hinweis rechts unten, dass die Leistungen kostenpflichtig sind, übersehen und mich angemeldet. Laut der Rechnung habe ich mit der Anmeldung ein Abo über 2 Jahre abgeschlossen, das mich 2x 284,17 € kosten soll. Auf meine Anfrage und Bitte bei der Firma, den Vertrag zu stornieren, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um ein B2B-Geschäft handelt, bei dem für Gewerbetreibende das Widerrufsrecht nicht gilt und sie deshalb nicht bereit seien, mich aus dem Abo zu entlassen. Was kann ich tun? Wer weiß Rat oder hat Erfahrung mit der Firma? Ich habe unter
"Gute-Frage"de noch einen Eintrag zu der Firma gefunden, sonst bis jetzt noch nichts.
Vielen Dank! Lilli


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2012)

Das ist ein ähnliches Problem, wie wir es schon von Melango.de her kennen. Du hast dich zwar dort angemeldet, aber der Vertrag hätte gar nicht zu Stande kommen dürfen, da du als Privatperson gar nicht als Geschäftspartner in Frage kommst. Somit liegen hier mindestens zwei Irrtümer vor und es kann durchaus angenommen werden, dass der Vertrag somit ungültig sein könnte.

Solchen Firmen sehen es i. d. R. nur auf die Anmeldung ab und wollen dafür bezahlt werden. Ob der Vertrag aber gültig ist und ob der Preis dann tatsächlich zu bezahlen wäre, wäre erst noch zu prüfen. Firmen mit solchen Angeboten sind sehr bissig! Du hast denen schon mitgeteilt, dass du dich angemeldet hast und nun werden sie weiter frech vom Leder ziehen. Wende dich an einen Anwalt, der dir die Sache wieder ausbügelt. In einem Internetforum darf man dir nicht raten, tue dies oder das, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre.


----------



## lili (6 März 2012)

Hallo! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Leider habe ich mich nicht als Privatperson angemeldet, sonst hätte ich das 14-tägige Widerspruchsrecht. Ich betreibe nebenberuflich ein kunsthandwerkliches Kleinunternehmen und damit habe ich mich angemeldet. Leider ist es wohl eine wirkliche Gesetzteslücke, dass sogenannte B2B-Geschäfte keinem Widerspruchsrecht unterliegen. Danke trotzdem für den Rat, ich muss wohl zum Anwalt gehen. Viele Grüße! Lilli


----------



## Hippo (6 März 2012)

Guggst Du mal da
>>> https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?29202-melango.de&highlight=melango


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2012)

lili schrieb:


> ....habe ich mich nicht als Privatperson angemeldet ... Ich betreibe nebenberuflich ein kunsthandwerkliches Kleinunternehmen und damit habe ich mich angemeldet.


Aus dem Bauch raus fühle ich - ganz blöd! Du hast dem Anbieter erklärt, dass du gewerblich agierst (was du ja auch tust) und sein Angebot angenommen. Warum solltest du nun nicht zahlen müssen?


----------



## lili (6 März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich werde es versuchen. Grüße! Lilli


----------



## dvill (7 März 2012)

Solche selbst geschriebenen Fake-Foren sind einschlägig bekannt:

http://www.b2b-forum.de/showthread.php?51-Kontakt-zu-Grossh%E4ndlern

Nachdem die Privat-"Kunden" nicht mehr so zahlreich zahlen, müssen nun Kleingewerbetreibende ran.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 März 2012)

Wer wohl wieder mal mutmaßlich dahintersteckt???

Na, die da!


----------



## lili (7 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aus dem Bauch raus fühle ich - ganz blöd! Du hast dem Anbieter erklärt, dass du gewerblich agierst (was du ja auch tust) und sein Angebot angenommen. Warum solltest du nun nicht zahlen müssen?


 
Weil die Anmeldeseite suggeriert, dass die Anmeldung kostenlos ist. Es wird bewußt eine Gesetzeslücke ausgenutzt unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen.


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2012)

Wir unterhalten uns schon seit Jahren hier darüber, ob die Preisangabe ausreichend sein könnte oder nicht. Auch viele Gerichte mussten sich damit schon beschäftigen und sind zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen gekommen. Ich gebe zu, mit einem vorherigen Posting hatte ich mir die Anmeldemaske noch gar nicht angeschaut. Nun aber stellt sich fest, dass es sich bei dem Angebot um eine ganz simple Abofalle handelt, bei deren Forderungen man eigentlich gar nichts unternehmen sollte:



> http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx
> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*​*Bleiben Sie stur!*​*Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*​


​


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 März 2012)

Interessant auch der von den üblichen Abofallen übernommene unvollständige Satz unter "Informationen" und nicht etwa "Preisinformation": "Folgende Leistungen" erhalten Sie in unserem Loginbereich. Durch Drücken des Buttons "Jetzt anmelden"......" Ja welche Leistungen erhält denn der Nutzer für 19,90 EUR netto pro Monat?

Bei den Inhalten fällt auf, dass mehr Wert darauf gelegt wurde, möglichst viel Inhalt einzustellen, als diesen sinnvoll zu kategorisieren, so dass wenigstens theoretisch ein Nutzen entsteht. Es gibt zwar Oberkategorien wie z.B. Mode, oder Möbel, aber unter den Kategoriern sind völlig ungeordnet die Datensätze angeördnet, so dass z.B. nicht hervorgeht, ob es sich um Herren-, Damen- oder Kindermode handelt. Suchabfragen nach weiteren Datenbankkriterien sind auch nicht möglich. Also alles in allem, ein an sich völlig sinnbefreites Angebot, das nur darauf abzielt, Registrierungen und im Gefolge dessen Rechnungen und Mahndrohmüll zu generieren. Typisch Abofalle, typische Abofallensteller halt.

@lili: bitte teile mir per PN die Bankdaten (Kontoinhaber, Konto-Nr. und BLZ) des Abzockers mit.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 März 2012)

> (1) Unternehmer ist eine natürliche oder juristische Person oder eine rechtsfähige Personengesellschaft, die bei Abschluss eines Rechtsgeschäfts in Ausübung ihrer gewerblichen oder selbständigen beruflichen Tätigkeit handelt.


Die weisen auf ihrer Seite ja selbst drauf hin. Die Anmeldung mit Angabe eines Firmennamens lässt eben nicht den Rückschluss zu, dass das "in Ausübung ihrer gewerblichen oder selbständigen beruflichen Tätigkeit" geschieht.
Gibt´s ein BGH-Urteil zu:
http://lexetius.com/2009,3380


> *Schließt eine natürliche Person ein Rechtsgeschäft objektiv zu einem Zweck ab, der weder ihrer gewerblichen noch ihrer selbständigen beruflichen Tätigkeit zugerechnet werden kann, so kommt eine Zurechnung entgegen dem mit dem rechtsgeschäftlichen Handeln objektiv verfolgten Zweck nur dann in Betracht, wenn die dem Vertragspartner erkennbaren Umstände eindeutig und zweifelsfrei darauf hinweisen, dass die natürliche Person in Verfolgung ihrer gewerblichen oder selbständigen beruflichen Tätigkeit handelt.*


----------



## tchernaya (8 März 2012)

Ich habe mich da auch angemeldet, gewerblich versteht sich...weil ich es auch bin. wie verfährt man denn weiter...habe nun die erste Mahnung bekommen...zum Anwalt..muss ich ja selber zahlen...das kommt mir doch teurer als wenn ich es nicht tue...was ist hier richtig, wie ich die rechtslage?


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

tchernaya schrieb:


> ... wie ich die rechtslage?


Genauso wie bei den anderen Postern vor Dir oder im melango-Thread bei antispam (Link weiter oben)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 März 2012)

Einzelfallberatung können wir leider keine bieten.
Bei der seriösen Geschäftsanbahnung unter Kaufleuten kenne ich das zumindest so, dass mein Vertragspartner irgendwann eine Gewerbeanmeldung oder wenigstens einen adäquaten Briefkopf als Legitimation erwartet. Je nachdem tue ich das umgekehrt auch. Damit lassen sich mögliche Zweifel an der gewerblichen Natur und an der Identität meines Vertragspartners leichter ausräumen.

Wer Fallen im Internet aufstellt, der will das natürlich nicht, weil er nur Dein Bestes will. Und um so mehr kann hier nur gelten: Keine Brieffreundschaften mit Bauernfängern. Im Zweifelsfall müssten die nämlich den wirksamen Vertragsschluss mit Dir bzw. Deiner Firma beweisen und wenn Du eine Brieffreundschaft beginnst, lieferst Du denen möglicherweise noch Argumente.

Würde ich die Daten Deines Kleinunternehmens kennen, könnte ich die auch auf entsprechenden Bauernfängerseiten eintragen. Hättest Du dann einen Vertrag mit denen? Sicher nicht. Würden die dann mahnen? Aber natürlich...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (9 März 2012)

Haudraufundchluss hat es ja schon sehr gut ausgeführt, wie man mit dieser unberechtigten Forderung verfahren sollte. Im Zweifel sind die 100 Euro für den Gang zum Anwalt immer noch besser angelegt, als den Fallenstellern in den Rachen geworfen.

Ich musste mich vor Jahren auch mal mit einer Adressbuchfirma rumplagen. Als die dann nach über einem Jahr einen Inkassodienst beauftrafgt hatten, bin ich zum Anwalt gegangen und gut war es. Die Gleichung ging wie folgt auf: 100 Euro für den Anwalt gegen 700 Euro dreiste Forderung. Die forscheren unter den Opfern lassen dann ihre Anwälte auch noch die Kosten für die Beauftragung einfordern, denn die Beauftragung geschah ja auf Veranlasung des Fordernden. Präzedenzurteile dazu gibt es zu Hauf.

Leider lassen sich Gewerbetreibende leichter verfolgen, als anonyme Verbraucher, weshalb die Gebr. Sch........ jetzt auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind, nachdem sie über ein Jahrzehnt vorrangig Privatpersonen abgezockt haben. Die Masche rollt ja gerade deshalb so dauerhaft und ungestört durch Deutschland, weil gewissenlose Anwälte dahinter stecken. Aber lassen wir das.

Nachtrag:

habe mir soeben noch mal den Reputations-Management-Muck angeschaut. Aufgebaut wurden die Seiten seit Oktober/November letzten Jahres und parallet dazu wurde ein Applaus-Forum aufstellt, das ebenfalls seitdem mit Leben befüllt wird.

Wer etwas zu lachen haben möchte, der folge dem link: Klick


----------



## Goblin (9 März 2012)

> dazu wurde ein Applaus-Forum aufstellt


 
Ob es wohl Zufall ist dass sich alle "Mitglieder" des Forums am gleichen Tag und fast zur gleichen Uhrzeit angemeldet haben? Wenn man sich schon selbst beweihräuchern muss sollte man das schon ein wenig unauffälliger machen


----------



## Teleton (9 März 2012)

Durch die ständigen Wiederholungen hat das Großhandelsforum doch schon was meditatives.


> Dann schau mal nach der Vxxx GmbH, die haben immer aktuelle Adressen im Bereich Grosshändler.





> auf...findest du passende Grosshändler





> Dann schau mal nach der Vxxx GmbH, die haben immer aktuelle Adressen im Bereich Grosshändler.





> auf ...... findest du passende Grosshändler


Ommm.


----------



## neolein (9 März 2012)

Hi,

Aber bitte, ein Forum sollte eine Plattform für objektive (User)-Meinungen sein, und keine Werbung des Unternehmens, was die folgenden, durchaus differenzierten Beiträge ja auch bestätigen .

Im Übrigen ist die Registrierung für das Forum kostenlos, jeder X-Beliebige(also auch wir) kann dort eine Meinung abgeben, ob sie dort auch eingetragen werden ist eine andere Frage...

Auf XING, dem Netzwerk für berufliche Kontakte sucht Frau Rüpps auch noch Kontakte zum Ausbau der Vendis GmbH Plattform, also gleich bewerben!
http://www.xing.com/profile/Eva_Ruepps


Thema: *Erste Kontakte zu Großhändlern*
-Dank der vielen Adressen habe ich jetzt erste Kontakte knüpfen können! Vielen Dank dafür 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Die Datenbank mit den vielen Grosshändlern ist auch echt super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Die ist sehr gut aufgebaut und übersichtlich!
-über die Adressen der Vendis GmbH bekommt man schnell einen Kontakt zu den Grosshändlern hergestellt.
-Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, einfach genial.

Thema: *Lob*
-Das Angebot dieser Plattform ist beeindruckend!
-Die Grosshandels Adressen sind wirklich viele! Da kann man echt was finden für seinen Bedarf.
-Das ist wirklich ganz große Klasse und topaktuell.
-Dank der Vendis GmbH für die vielen Adressen.
-Die Vendis GmbH bzw. www.grosshandel-angebote.de machen da einen sehr guten Job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-bin auch begeistert von der Vendis GmbH.

Thema: *Homepage Grosshändler*
-Kann es sein, dass die Grosshändler nicht so oft eine direkt Homepage haben ? Habe da noch nicht wirklich etwas gefunden!
-Dann schau mal nach der Vendis GmbH, die haben immer aktuelle Adressen im Bereich Grosshändler.
-auf www.grosshandel-angebote.de findest du passende Grosshändler mit denen du kontakten kannst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Die Seite ist genial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Viele Adressen für Grosshändler kann man bequem anschauen und ggfs kontaktieren.
-Die Vendis GmbH bietet so einiges auf dem Gebiet Grosshandel.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 März 2012)

Zitat: "Im Übrigen ist die Registrierung für das Forum kostenlos, jeder X-Beliebige(also auch wir) kann dort eine Meinung abgeben, ob sie dort auch eingetragen werden ist eine andere Frage..."

Es wird wahrscheinlich schon daran scheitern, dass man keine Registrierungsfreigabe bekommt, so dass die Macher allein unter sich bleiben. So sind ja auch die ähnlich klingenden Nutzernamen, die ebenso ähnlich klingenden Lobeshymnen und die jeweils sehr zeitnahen Kommentierungen kurz nach Start der Plattform inkl. des doch recht abrupten Aufhörens mit dem Befüllen neuer Kommentare zu erklären.

Ähnliche Foren wurden u.a. für die D....... Z...... Inkasso, sowie P...... C..... GmbH geschaffen. Wahrscheinlich wird dann kurz vor und während des Rechnungs-/Mahnungsversands AdWords-Werbung darauf geschaltet, um auch mal so etwas wie eine positive Resonanz im Netz vorweisen zu können. Vielleicht fällt ja auch der ein oder andere User auf den Schmarren herein und zahlt trotz berechtigter Zweifel.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 April 2012)

Och nöööö, da hat es doch wieder *Klatsch* gemacht!

Habe gerade auf die freundliche Zahlungsaufforderung, ich möge doch lustige 283 Euronen überweisen, wie folgt reagiert:

Betreff
Ihr Kunde Vendis GmbH, der unter der Kto-Nr. 8505837 Geschäftsverbindung zu Ihnen unterhält
Ihre Nachricht
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich möchte Sie in Kenntnis setzen, dass Ihr o.a. Kunde unter w*w.grosshandel-angebote.de eine sogenannte Kostenfalle im Internet betreibt. Auf die Kostenpflicht nur für die Registrierung wird in der Suchmaschinenwerbung nicht hingewiesen und auch auf der Seite selbst ist der Hinweis äußerst versteckt. Eine Kurzrecherche Ihrerseits wird meinen Hinweis bestätigen können. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ihr Institut in Verbindung zu solchen Geschäftsmodellen gebracht werden möchte. Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Auf die Kostenpflicht nur für die Registrierung wird in der Suchmaschinenwerbung nicht hingewiesen ..


Heute ist der 1. April und so hast du das doch sicher gemeint, oder? Eine Vorschrift, wonach schon beim Suchmaschineneintrag der Kostenhinweis zu erfolgen hat, ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt.


Reducal schrieb:


> ...wenn jemand aber Behauptungen aufstellt, die dazu geeignet sein können, eine falsche Tatsachenbehauptung zu sein, dann haben wir es womöglich auch mal mit Kreditgefährdung zu tun. Der Schuß kann in Einzelfällen auch nach hinten losgehen - wollte ich mal dazu gerülpst haben.


----------



## lili (5 April 2012)

Hallo! Jetzt habe auch ich meine erste Zahlungserinnerung bekommen, nachdem mein schriftlicher Einspruch erwartungsgemäß abglehnt wurde. Ich habe mich inzwischen an die Juristen meiner Handwerkskammer gewandt, die in Ihrem Ratschlag leider unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. Einer meinte, da ich als Kleinunternehmerin den Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte, hätte ich im Gegensatz zu normalen Verbrauchern, denen ja juristisch gerade der Rücken gestärkt worden sei, eine größere Sorgfaltspflicht, was meine Chancen vor Gericht schmälern würden. Ein anderer war der Meinung, ich solle es drauf ankommen lassen. Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich tun soll. Erstmal schöne Ostern an Alle! Lilli


----------



## Goblin (5 April 2012)

> da ich als Kleinunternehmerin den Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte, hätte ich im Gegensatz zu normalen Verbrauchern, denen ja juristisch gerade der Rücken gestärkt worden sei, eine größere Sorgfaltspflicht


 
Warum ? Auch als Kleinunternehmerin muss man nicht in den AGB nach Preisen wühlen


----------



## ola (5 April 2012)

Ich habe mich bei einem Anwalt informiert, dieser sagte mir, dass man als Gewerbetreibender nicht auf das Widerrufsrecht zurückgreifen kann. Jedoch handelt es sich in diesem Fall um eine offensichtliche Täuschung nach § 123 BGB. Dazu könnt ihr ein Musterschreiben von :
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ129898711801422/link618091A.html
nutzen.
hier wählt ihr: "Musterbrief zur Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen gegenüber Volljährigen" 
Viel Glück!


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2012)

Lies mal den verlinkten Thread auf die Melangosache bei antispam-ev (auf der ersten Seite des Threads)


----------



## Goblin (5 April 2012)

> Dazu könnt ihr ein Musterschreiben von


 
oder einfach das hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/
und das schöne Wetter genießen

Die Grosshandel-Angebote Seite enthält übrigens nur wild durcheinander gewürfelte,wertlose Informationen. Die Links kann man ganz auch normal über Google finden


----------



## Pikman (15 April 2012)

Hallo!
Blöderweise bin ich auch i diese Abo- Falle herein getappst. 
Ich habe mich angemeldet, habe meine Adresse bekannt gegeben und hab irgendein Firmennamen hingeschrieben. (bin gar nicht selbstständig oder so).
Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Soll ich eine Kündigung schreiben (email? oder per Post?) Oder einfach abwarten? Zum Anwalt gehen?
Es macht mir nur einfach Angst, weil sie meine Privatadresse haben.
Danke!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (15 April 2012)

@Pikman,

erster Tipp: hier und anderswo lesen und schlau machen

zweiter Tipp: keine Reaktion (woher sollen die wissen, dass Deine Daten auch richtig sind?)

das war es dann?

das war es!


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> das war es dann?
> 
> das war es!


Stimmt so nicht ganz, denn dazwischen werden noch die zahlreichen Zahlungsaufforderungen liegen. Im Ergebnis aber kommts aufs selbe raus. Und deshalb gilt nach wie vor dieser Rat der Verbraucherzentrale HH:


> *Nicht zahlen!*
> 
> *Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?*
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (15 April 2012)

http://www.finanzfrage.net/nutzer/timbermikel/antworten/neue/1


> [...] Vendis GmbH Postfach 2407 in 61294 Bad Homburg mein Einschreiben mit Rückschein kam erst 8 tage später zurück mit der Postfachadresse


----------



## Karin C. (16 April 2012)

lili schrieb:


> Hallo! Jetzt habe auch ich meine erste Zahlungserinnerung bekommen, nachdem mein schriftlicher Einspruch erwartungsgemäß abglehnt wurde. Ich habe mich inzwischen an die Juristen meiner Handwerkskammer gewandt, die in Ihrem Ratschlag leider unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. Einer meinte, da ich als Kleinunternehmerin den Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte, hätte ich im Gegensatz zu normalen Verbrauchern, denen ja juristisch gerade der Rücken gestärkt worden sei, eine größere Sorgfaltspflicht, was meine Chancen vor Gericht schmälern würden. Ein anderer war der Meinung, ich solle es drauf ankommen lassen. Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich tun soll. Erstmal schöne Ostern an Alle! Lilli


 
 Hallo Lili, mir ist genau das gleiche passiert. Ich habe denen geschrieben, ich wäre zum Zeitpunkt der Registrierung noch nicht selbständig gewesen, hat sie aber auch nicht interessiert. Ich werde erst einmal nichts unternehmen, weder zahlen noch Anwalt. Schauen wir mal was passiert! Halt mich auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 April 2012)

Zitat: "Schauen wir mal, was passiert."

Oh ja, da wird einiges passieren, um dem Opfer Himmelangst und Bange zu machen. Das ist wie mit den ollen Piraten, die ihren Opfern durch Hissen der Flaggen und sogenannten Piratenorchestern auch erstmal gezeigt haben, was sie am liebsten mit ihnen täten, wenn sie ihrer habhaft würden.

Das damalige Anzeigen des "Kehle-durchschneidens" oder "Ablaufen des Stundenglases" wird heute ersetzt durch allerhand Drohungen mit juristischen Verklausulierungen oder dem Beifügen von angeblich gewonnenen Prozessen. Im Endeffekt hilft aber wirklich nur beharrliches Aussitzen aller Drohkulissen. Anders als die Piratenopfer habt ihr aber auch die Möglichkeit, den moderen Piraten in die Suppe zu spucken. Dazu nimmt man sich ein klein wenig Zeit, sucht die Bank über die das Inkasso der dreisten Forderung vorgenommen werden soll im Internet und informiert diese über die Machenschaften ihres Kunden. Üblicherweise löscht die Bank das Konto und dem Abzocker ist die Grundlage entzogen worden. Dann ist der Abzocker bestimmt ein wenig traurig.


----------



## Mistake (18 April 2012)

Hallo, ich bin auch frisch in diese "Falle" getappt, habe vorher einfach nicht sorgfältig genug hingeschaut. Ich habe mich als Vorsitzender für meine Gartenverein angemeldet, da ich dachte, es gäbe wirklich einen nutzvollen Hintergrund. Die Suche auf dieser "Web-Seite" nach einem PKW-Kleinanhänger ergab: *Keine Treffer* zu einem Anbieter. Erst beim ausloggen habe ich gemerkt, worauf ich mich scheinbar eingelassen hatte. Daher habe ich *wenige* *Minuten* nach meiner Registrierung bei VENDIS sofort die Anfechtung des "Vertrages" und hilfsweise die sofortige Kündigung ausgesprochen; dies zunächst per E-Mail, anschl. sofort nochmals per Einschreiben. Rein vorsorglich habe ich noch einen Anwalt beauftragt (RA. Thomas Meier, Mommsenstrasse, Berlin) der mit solchen "Verträgen" vertraut ist (ich möchte hier aber keineswegs das Wissen oder die Leistungen anderer Anwälte schmählern). VENDIS hat meinen Widerruf und meine Kündigung nicht akzeptiert und mir eine Rechnung zugesandt. Zwischenzeitlich ist Rechtsanwalt Meier schriftlich an Fa. VENDIS herangetreten. Ich zahle nicht und gebe auch keine Äusserung mehr ohne Einverständnis meines Anwaltes. 
Ich ziehe hier für mich als Konsequenz:  Künftig intensiver nachlesen, noch kritischer sein, + u. U. im Internet Informationen suchen.


----------



## Goblin (18 April 2012)

> Zwischenzeitlich ist Rechtsanwalt Meier schriftlich an Fa. VENDIS herangetreten


 
Man schreibt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe. Sollte man als Anwalt eigentlich wissen



> Die Suche auf dieser "Web-Seite" nach einem PKW-Kleinanhänger ergab: *Keine Treffer* zu einem Anbieter


 
Eine Suche bei Google wäre sinnvoller gewesen


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2012)

Goblin, RA Thomas Meier weiß was er tut ...
Der ist in der Szene nicht unbekannt würde ich sagen.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Goblin, RA Thomas Meier weiß was er tut ...
> Der ist in der Szene nicht unbekannt würde ich sagen.


Außerdem hat er ja ein Mandat und irgendwas muss er ja für die 96 €uronen tun.

http://kostenrechner.anwalt-suchservice.de/kostenrechner/anwalt



> *ANWALTSKOSTENRECHNER*
> 
> Ergebnis
> Es fallen Anwaltskosten in Höhe von 96,39 Euro an.
> ...


​


----------



## Mistake (18 April 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man schreibt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe. Sollte man als Anwalt eigentlich wissen
> 
> 
> 
> Eine Suche bei Google wäre sinnvoller gewesen


 

Hallo GOBLIN, ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag KEINE negativen Kommentare hervorrufen. Ich beziehe mich auf HIPPOs kurzes Posting. Ra Meier hat keine "Liebesbriefe" geschrieben sondern klare Fakten. darüber hinaus stimmt die Kostenrechnung von REDUCAl nicht (siehe Webseite von Ra. Meier). Unabhängig davon glaube ich, mit RA Meier eine gute Wahl getroffen zu haben. Erspart mir daher unbrauchbare Kommentare. Ich suche lediglich "Leidensgenossen" und Möglichkeiten, derartige Fallen künftig zu vermeiden, deswegen habe ich mich in diesem Forum angemeldet.


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2012)

Möglichkeiten solche und andere Fallen zu vermeiden sind
a) den Faktor "Gier frißt Hirn" zu eleminieren
b) Webseiten die viel versprechen gaaaaaaaaaaaanz genau anzusehen
c) Webseiten auf denen ich meinen Namen angeben muß sind in den seltensten Fällen kostenlos
Das sind mal 3 Ratschläge auf die Schnelle.
Wenn Du Dich hier durchs Forum gewühlt hast sollte Dein Bauchgefühl einigermaßen zuverlässig justiert sein

btw - wo steht auf der RA-Seite was von Kosten?


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2012)

Mistake schrieb:


> Ich suche lediglich "Leidensgenossen" und Möglichkeiten, derartige Fallen künftig zu vermeiden, deswegen habe ich mich in diesem Forum angemeldet.


Und das ist auch gut so!

Herr Meier ist auch in unserem Forum vertreten und gern gesehen, was dem User Goblin womöglich entgangen ist. Goblin wollte aber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass _man_ als Otto-Normalo eben diesen "seriösen Geschäftsleuten" besser gar nicht schreibt. Nimmt _man_ sich aber einer einen Anwalt, der was kann hat, dann ist das auch o.K.

Zu der von mir dargestellten Kostenrechnung: ...das ist nur eine Skizze, mal grob überschlagen aus dem Streitwert von den Angaben der Website (2 Jahre á 238,80 €) und überhaupt nicht wichtig!


----------



## Mistake (18 April 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Möglichkeiten solche und andere Fallen zu vermeiden sind
> a) den Faktor "Gier frißt Hirn" zu eleminieren
> b) Webseiten die viel versprechen gaaaaaaaaaaaanz genau anzusehen
> c) Webseiten auf denen ich meinen Namen angeben muß sind in den seltensten Fällen kostenlos
> ...


 
Die Kosten für das Vorgehen des Rechtsanwalts waren 83, Euro und ein paar Zerquetschte, die Webseite von Ra. Meier lautet: http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/
Gruß Mistake


----------



## bernhard (19 April 2012)

Offtopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/richtig-oder-nicht.38565/


----------



## Mistake (26 April 2012)

Hallo Forums-Leut'

wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, hat VENDIS meine sofortige Anfechtung nicht akzeptiert. Habe gestern die Mitteilung erhalten, dass "alles nicht interessíert", der Vetrag bestehe weiterhin.........mit den üblichen Ausführungen. Habe dieses Schreiben gleich an Ra Meier weitergereicht. Diese Vendis-Lümmel scheinen hartnäckig zu sein. Ich lasse es drauf ankommen und bin nötigenfalls selbst zu einer Klage (mit Grundsatzentscheidung) bereit. Sollte VENDIS die vermeintlich berechtigten "Abo-Beiträge" einklagen wollen, gerne........ich bin weder zahlungswillig noch lasse ich mich einschüchtern. Wollen mal sehen, wie es weitergeht, ich werde berichten.

Mistake


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2012)

Mistake schrieb:


> ....bin nötigenfalls selbst zu einer Klage (mit Grundsatzentscheidung) bereit.


Naja, bis zum BGH wird so eine einfach gelagerte Sache wohl nicht gehen. So was klärt mMn ein Amtsgericht und dann auch nur für den Einzelfall.

Feststellungsklage
negative Feststellungsklage
...aber das kennt dein Anwalt ja hinreichend. Bevor es aber zu einer Entscheidung kommt, verzichten Lümmel i. d. R. einfach außergerichtlich auf die Forderung oder sie kassieren ein nichts entscheidendes Versäumnisurteil.


----------



## Mistake (26 April 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Naja, bis zum BGH wird so eine einfach gelagerte Sache wohl nicht gehen. So was klärt mMn ein Amtsgericht und dann auch nur für den Einzelfall.
> 
> Feststellungsklage
> negative Feststellungsklage
> ...aber das kennt dein Anwalt ja hinreichend. Bevor es aber zu einer Entscheidung kommt, verzichten Lümmel i. d. R. einfach außergerichtlich auf die Forderung oder sie kassieren ein nichts entscheidendes Versäumnisurteil.


 


Hallo Reducal,  danke für Ihr Posting. Ich möchte aber nur den Lümmel-*Spionen* gleich klarmachen, dass ich zur Ausschöpfung aller rechtlichen Mittel bereit bin und mich nicht einschüchtern lassen werde.

Bis demnächst
Mistake


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2012)

Mistake schrieb:


> *Spionen*


Am Rande erwähnt -



> Du gehst davon aus, dass der eine oder andere Lümmel hier mit liest und hoffst, dass respektvoll dessen Strategie angepasst wird? Aber ja doch! Es ehrt jedes Forum, wenn ein Lümmel sich dort hin verirrt und gelegentlich gibt es sogar in manchen Fällen konkrete Disskusionsteilnahme. Aber, in deinem Fall wirst du vergeblich auf eine Wortmeldung, irgend eine Einsicht oder ein Entgegenkommen erwarten können, da die Diskussion hier den Anbieter kaum den Dreck unter dessen FN interesiert. Das ist nur ein Fall von abertausenden und so eiskalt abgebrüht wie der Anbieter ist, willst du gar nicht sein!


----------



## Mistake (26 April 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Am Rande erwähnt -
> 
> ​


 


Hallo nochmal,
ich glaube, ich bin hier nicht richtig verstanden worden. Wenn einer dieser Fallensteller-Mitarbeiter oder Vertreter hier mitliest (er muss ja keinen Beitrag schreiben) dann soll er feststellen, dass nicht ALLE Betroffenen sich weinend um hilfeersuchend an das Forum wenden. Ich wollte lediglich deutlich machen, dass es Schranken für diese Art der Geschäftemacherei geben muss. Darüber hinaus bin ich nur hier, um mich mit anderen Betroffenen auszutauschen und um Erfahrung mit solchen Elementen zu machen.
Also bis dahin

Mistake


----------



## hektik (4 Mai 2012)

schönen guten tag meine damen und herren,

auch meine mutter ist auf diese abo-falle reingefallen ( alte leute am pc, wen wunderts? ) sie hat zwar ihren namen bei der registration eingetragen, allerdings den namen des gewerbes von meinem vater angegeben. sie selber ist nicht eingetragen als gewerbeführerin. jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die frage wie hier die rechtslage ist? hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.
lg

hektik


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Mai 2012)

hektik schrieb:


> .... hier die rechtslage ist? hektik



Ohne unhöflich zu sein, aber eine echte Rechtsberatung darf Dir hier nicht gegeben werden. Was wir machen können und wollen, das ist Dir die richtigen Denkanstösse zu liefern, als da wäre zum Beispiel der äußerst fragwürdige Preishinweis, wenn denn überhaupt einer da war. Auffallend ist auch die fragwürdige Praxis der sehr heftigen Androhungen, während mir beispielsweise kein echter Fall bekannt ist, in dem eine ernsthafte (gerichtsmäßige) Forderungsbeitreibung betrieben wurde. Eigentlich sollte damit alles klar sein, oder? Aber vielleicht liest Du Dich ja zunächst in das Thema ein.


----------



## Mistake (7 Mai 2012)

hektik schrieb:


> schönen guten tag meine damen und herren,
> 
> auch meine mutter ist auf diese abo-falle reingefallen ( alte leute am pc, wen wunderts? ) sie hat zwar ihren namen bei der registration eingetragen, allerdings den namen des gewerbes von meinem vater angegeben. sie selber ist nicht eingetragen als gewerbeführerin. jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die frage wie hier die rechtslage ist? hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.
> lg
> ...


 

Hallo,

wenn Sie hier die Beiträge verfolgen werden Sie feststellen, dass Vendis dann die Anmeldung in eine "Schadenersatzforderung" o. ä. umwandelt. Ich habe die Sache gleich einem Anwalt übergeben. Sofern es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt, dann soll es so sein und man muss sich dann der Gerischtsentscheidung beugen. Bis dahin unternehme ich selbst nichts bzw nur auf Anraten meines Anwalts. Ihre Mutter sollte daher (siehe Forumsbeiträge) auch keine persönlich "Brieffreundschaft" mit diesem Unternehmen pflegen. Wie es in meiner Sache vorangeht, werde ich zur gegebenen Zeit hier berichten.

Mistake


----------



## w203 (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
sind auch reingefallen.Haben aber gleich den Anwalt eingeschaltet u.Anzeige erstattet.Anders kann man gegen diese Firma nicht vorgehen.
Kein unbeschriebenens Blatt.
Kurios ist nur,daß die Firma Vendis den größten Teil des Schriftverkehrs über E-Mail macht.Vendis GmbH Kundenbetreuung.
Vielleicht haben die kein Briefpapier mit Firmenkopf incl.vollständiger richtiger  Adresse?


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2012)

w203 schrieb:


> ....gleich den Anwalt eingeschaltet u.Anzeige erstattet. Anders kann man gegen diese Firma nicht vorgehen.


Doch! Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gibt die Marschrichtung vor:


Reducal schrieb:


> VZHH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





w203 schrieb:


> Kurios ist nur,daß die Firma Vendis den größten Teil des Schriftverkehrs über E-Mail macht.


Lass mich raten, du bist schon etwas älter, oder? Wir sind im Zeitalter Internet und Papierpost ist da nicht mehr so ganz kontemporär. Schon mal einen Brief von Amazon gesehen?


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Schon mal einen Brief von Amazon gesehen?


 
JA ICH !!! nach dem ich die Mail ausgedruckt habe  SCNR


----------



## Mistake (16 Mai 2012)

w203 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> sind auch reingefallen.Haben aber gleich den Anwalt eingeschaltet u.Anzeige erstattet.Anders kann man gegen diese Firma nicht vorgehen.
> Kein unbeschriebenens Blatt.
> Kurios ist nur,daß die Firma Vendis den größten Teil des Schriftverkehrs über E-Mail macht.Vendis GmbH Kundenbetreuung.
> Vielleicht haben die kein Briefpapier mit Firmenkopf incl.vollständiger richtiger Adresse?


 

Hallo, wie seid Ihr denn reingefallen.....? Habt Ihr eine Firma oder vertretet Ihr einen Verein? Was rät denn der Anwalt?  Würde mich alles mal interessieren..............................


----------



## JosAlex (23 Mai 2012)

Sch..ande, ich bin auch reingefallen. zum Ko..brechen. Ich hab mich am 16.05.12 auch aus versehen angemeldet, durch die Suchmaschine auf viele Seiten auf der Suche nach Alu-Kompletträder kostenlos gewesen. Erst als ich die zweite Mail von Grosshandel-Angebote erhalten habe, hab ich gemerkt dass da was nicht richtig ist. Ab der 2. Mail bekommt man Drohungen, dass man die Rechnung bezahlen muss. Allerdings hab ich noch keine. Auf die erste Mail hab ich mit der Löschung gebeten, meine Daten und Adresse zu löschen. Und heute, 23.05.12 hab ich ein ganz freundliches Willkommenschreiben erhalten mit den persöhnlichen Zugangsdaten auf Grosshandel-Angebote.de. Ist wohl jetzt der Anfang für die ganze Misere. 
weiss hier jemand, wie man auf ein Willkomenschreiben antworten sollte, und dass da kein Abo entsteht?


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2012)

Lies doch mal den Thread hier, da ist praktisch alles schon gesagt.
Du kannst aber noch bei unseren Nachbarn unter Melango nachlesen.
Das ist sinngemäß der gleiche Verein
>>> https://antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?29202-melango.de&highlight=melango


----------



## Goblin (23 Mai 2012)

> weiss hier jemand, wie man auf ein Willkomenschreiben antworten sollte


 
http://www.f1online.de/premid/002405000/2405343.jpg


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 Mai 2012)

Kommen lassen und aussitzen, die wollen was von Dir. Einen sehr guten Vorschlag hat Goblin über mir gemacht. Dass da mehr, als nur Drohschreiben ankommen, ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## JosAlex (23 Mai 2012)

Super Freunde, bedanke mich herzlich. Es spornt an, nicht allein zu sein. Den Rat von Goblin hab ich zu herzen genommen und gleich in die Tat umgesetzt. Ich werde mich melden, wenn neue Post aus Berlin kommt. Danke Jungs


----------



## JosAlex (31 Mai 2012)

Gutenmorgen aus dem Süden. Melde mich, weil ich gestern per Mail nun eine Rechnung erhalten habe.
Ich werde wie folgt darauf Antworten 

Dem widersprechen wir abermals, wie in der Mail vom 16.05.12 und vom 18.05.12; Ihre TicketNr. 691496
Sie haben uns auf Ihrer Internetseite nicht deutlich auf eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung hingewiesen.
Wir wurden erst nach der Anmeldung auf eine kostenpflichtige, 2jährige Vertragslaufzeit aufmerksam gemacht.
Erst nach der Anmeldung ist Ihre Internetseite als Abofalle zu erkennen.

Wir haben uns angemeldet, weil wir nach Kompletträder für eines unserer Fahrzeuge suchen.
In der Google Suchmaschine wurden wir auf Ihre Internetseite aufmerksam, hier werben Sie mit 80% Rabatt auf solche Räder.
In Ihren Daten jedoch ist so etwas gar nicht vorhanden, und dies haben wir erst nach unserer Anmeldung ausfindig machen können.

Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. 
Hilfsweise erklären wir den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. 
Hilfsweise erklären wir die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo.
Wir werden keinerlei Zahlungen leisten.
Mit dieser Mail senden wir Ihnen Ihre unberechtigte Rechnung zurück, zu unserer Entlastung.

Was meint Ihr dazu, könnte ich das so per Mail losschicken?


----------



## Mistake (31 Mai 2012)

JosAlex schrieb:


> Gutenmorgen aus dem Süden. Melde mich, weil ich gestern per Mail nun eine Rechnung erhalten habe.
> Ich werde wie folgt darauf Antworten
> 
> Dem widersprechen wir abermals, wie in der Mail vom 16.05.12 und vom 18.05.12; Ihre TicketNr. 691496
> ...


 



Hallo JosAlex,
warum nicht? Eigentlich hatte ich als erste Reaktion etwas ähnliches geschrieben. Ich hatte dann aber doch (siehe Beiträge) die Sache zusätzlich an einen Rechtsanwalt weitergeleitet. Unbeachet dieser Tatsache hat mir VENDIS gestern die erste Mahnung per Email zugesandt und mir nochmals eine kurze "Zahlungsfrist" eingeräumt. Habe diese Mail (schriftlich kommt sicher auch noch) sofort an meinen Rechtsanwalt weitergeleitet. ich zahle nichts und gebe auch keine Antwort auf irgendwelche Zuschriften. Sofern Ihre Mail so abgesandt wird, haben Sie doch wenigstens für sich die Sicherheit sofort etwas unternommen zu haben. ausdrucken und aufbewahren für "mögliche" Gerichtsverfahren. Wie auch immer, ich sehe der ganze Sache gelassen entgegen und lasse es auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen. Sie sollten regelmässig das Forum besuchen um News zu erfahren oder Aktuelles zu Posten.
Ich würde aber die Mail noch zusätzlich per Einschreiben /Rückschein in die Post legen, "doppelt genäht hält besser"...........! 

Netten Gruß
Mistake


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Mistake schrieb:


> Hallo JosAlex,
> warum nicht?


Weil man als juristischer Laie mit Abogaunern keine Brieffreundschaft anfangen sollte



Mistake schrieb:


> ... Ich hatte dann aber doch (siehe Beiträge) die Sache zusätzlich an einen Rechtsanwalt weitergeleitet...


Richtige Entscheidung.



Mistake schrieb:


> Unbeachet dieser Tatsache hat mir VENDIS gestern die erste Mahnung per Email zugesandt und mir nochmals eine kurze "Zahlungsfrist" eingeräumt. Habe diese Mail (schriftlich kommt sicher auch noch) sofort an meinen Rechtsanwalt weitergeleitet...


Besser ist das!



Mistake schrieb:


> ich zahle nichts und gebe auch keine Antwort auf irgendwelche Zuschriften...


In diesem Fall richtig



Mistake schrieb:


> Sofern Ihre Mail so abgesandt wird, haben Sie doch wenigstens für sich die Sicherheit sofort etwas unternommen zu haben...


Blödsinn, das Gefühl kriege ich auch wenn ich das Zeug einem Fachmann übergebe



Mistake schrieb:


> ausdrucken und aufbewahren für "mögliche" Gerichtsverfahren...


Eine Mail ist nicht beweisbar, die Ausdrucke kannst Dir auch auf den Lokus hängen



Mistake schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ich sehe der ganze Sache gelassen entgegen und lasse es auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen...


Gut!



Mistake schrieb:


> Sie sollten regelmässig das Forum besuchen um News zu erfahren oder Aktuelles zu Posten.


Sehr gut!



Mistake schrieb:


> Ich würde aber die Mail noch zusätzlich per Einschreiben /Rückschein in die Post legen, "doppelt genäht hält besser"...........!


Das ist nicht doppelt genäht, sondern die EINZIGE Zustellung die nachweisbar ist
(Wenn denn schon selbst was gepinselt wird wovon wir bei juristischen Laien heftigst abraten!)


----------



## JosAlex (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo Mistake,
danke für die Antwort.
Das werd ich dann so in Angriff nehmen.
Also ich hab mich auch so entschieden, keine Zahlung und lass es drauf ankommen.
Mit dem Rechtsanwalt warte ich noch, mal schaun was hier im Forum bekannt gegeben wird.
netten Gruss zurück
Josef.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

JosAlex schrieb:


> ...Mit dem Rechtsanwalt warte ich noch, mal schaun was hier im Forum bekannt gegeben wird.


Von den Aktivisten hier wird nichts anderes kommen als daß Laien sich da raushalten sollten und nicht am falschen Ende sparen sollen ...


----------



## JosAlex (31 Mai 2012)

Gutenmorgen Hippo,
OK, gefällt mir.
Danke auch Ihnen für die Antwort.
lieben Gruss aus dem Süden, Josef


----------



## Mistake (31 Mai 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> [Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiger und unvollständiger Fullquote entfernt]


 

Hallo Hippo-Moderator,

Sie sollten Ihre Eingaben nicht abwertend darbringen und die Forumsteilnehmer nicht mit "Blödsinn" abtun. Ich find solche Äuisserungen nicht besonders geeignet. Wenn Sie mehr rechtliches Wissen als die anderen haben (bzw WIR haben) ist das ja in Ordnung. Das Forum finde ich gut, aber "Zurechtweisungen" benötige ich nicht. Wogegen ich oder wir für gute Ratschläge sicherlich empfänglich sind.

Mistake


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo Mistake,
mein Rat ist mitnichten abwertend, sondern korrigierend.
Wir machen das hier schon ein paar Tage und nicht ganz erfolglos.
Und wenn hier nach unserer (Mod)Meinung kritische Ratschläge gegeben werden dann werden wir Mods da korrigieren.
Und wenn eine Aussage "Blödsinn" ist werde ich das auch so deutlich titulieren.
Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und in einem Forum muß man auch mit Antworten rechnen die einem nicht nach der Nase gehen.
Und speziell das Zureden zum Schriftwechsel eines Laien mit ausgebufften Gaunern IST Blödsinn höchsten Grades, ob Dir die Aussage nun paßt oder nicht.
JosAlex wäre nicht der erste der sich durch unbedachte Äußerungen gegenüber dem Forderungssteller um Kopf und Kragen redet.
Und wenn - mit Verlaub - die Kacke dann am Dampfen ist wird zum Anwalt gerannt der dann alles ausbügeln soll, aber aufgrund von unbedachten Laienäußerungen mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht noch bevor er das Mandat übernommen hat.
Zum Schluß ist dann der Anwalt noch schuld...
Die "großhandel-angebote.de" ist was anderes als die bisherigen kleinen Abzocker. Hier stecken Leute dahinter die mit blankem Aussitzen u.U. nicht in Schach zu halten sind - siehe melango. Da wurden einige vor den Kadi gezerrt, soweit bekannt hat melango zwar auch die Klatsche gekriegt nur bedarf es da einer adäquaten und sauberen Verteidigungsstrategie die ein Laie einfach nicht beherrscht.
Vielleicht vergleichbar mit einem Flachlandtiroler der in seiner Naivität auf den Berg steigt und wenn das Wetter umschlägt muß ihn die Bergwacht retten


----------



## JosAlex (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute, liebe Freundinnen und Freunde,
stooop. Bitte streitet euch nicht wegen mir und meinem Problem.
Ich beherzige alle Antworten aus diesem Forum, und bin sehr froh dass einige mir Antworten, was man am besten in meinem Fall machen kann.
So und jetzt zur Info. Ich habe soeben das Einschreiben mit Rückschein losgeschickt.
jetzt wird abgewartet was sich tut.
danke an Mistake, Hippo und auch an Goblin, der vor ein paar Tagen mir einen Ratschlag gegeben hat.
liebe Grüsse aus dem Süden
euer Josef


----------



## Goblin (31 Mai 2012)

Also ich bin der Meinung dass man hier als Laie nicht selber was losschicken sollte. Man kann sich schnell durch falsche Formulierung nur noch tiefer reinreiten. Dieses Angebot richtet sich nur an Gewerbetreibende. Da hat man kein Widerrufserecht. Als Privatperson durftet ihr euch erst gar nicht anmelden

Ob Aussitzen hier gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Muss jeder selber entscheiden. Aber der Gang zum Anwalt ist nie verkehrt


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

JosAlex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, liebe Freundinnen und Freunde,
> stooop. Bitte streitet euch nicht wegen mir und meinem Problem.




Hier streitet doch niemand


----------



## Mistake (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo Hippo, trotz allem kann man den Sachverhalt friedlicher darstellen. Auch wenn Sie Moderator sind sollten Sie hier nicht "schulmeistern". Und über das "Leben" brauchen Sie mir keine Hinweise zu geben.
Wie auch immer, mir gefällt Ihre Darstellung so nicht, man kann es auch "vernünftiger" machen.
Und ob Sie das hier schon "ein paar Tage" machen ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Sofern Sie richtig hingeschaut haben, bin ich als Betroffener schon froh darüber, das ein "ebenfalls Betroffener" weingstens überhaupt was unternommen hat. Ich möchte weiter dieses Forum nutzen, kann aber gerne auf "bissige" oder beleidigende Kommentare verzichten. Versuchen Sie es mal, es klappt bestimmt.

Mistake


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Och Mistake, meine Darstellung muß Dir auch nicht gefallen.
Aus dem Alter es jedem recht machen zu wollen bin ich schon lange raus.
Und richtig hingeschaut habe ich ...
... und versucht den geschriebenen Blödsinn zu korrigieren.
Gut gemeint ist noch lange nicht gut gemacht ...
Sicher ist es gut wenn jemand aktiv wird anstatt wie das Kaninchen vor der Schlange zu sitzen. Nur sollte es von Anfang an richtig mit möglichst wenig Risiko geschehen.
Was solls, JosAlex hörte auf das Ei und nicht auf das Huhn, möge es ihm keinen Schaden bringen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Mai 2012)

JosAlex schrieb:


> Gutenmorgen aus dem Süden. Melde mich, weil ich gestern per Mail nun eine Rechnung erhalten habe.
> Ich werde wie folgt darauf Antworten
> 
> Dem widersprechen wir abermals, wie in der Mail vom 16.05.12 und vom 18.05.12; Ihre TicketNr. 691496
> ...


Ihr wollt allen Ernstes einräumen, dass ihr euch angemeldet habt???
Der Sinn in der Vermeidung von Brieffreundschaften mit dieser Klientel besteht unter anderem darin, solche versehentlichen Zugeständnisse zu vermeiden. Im Streitfall können die schön nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

JosAlex schrieb:


> ...So und jetzt zur Info. Ich habe soeben das Einschreiben mit Rückschein losgeschickt...


HduS - er will nicht, er hat schon...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Mai 2012)




----------



## nich-mit-mir (31 Mai 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Ob Aussitzen hier gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Muss jeder selber entscheiden. Aber der Gang zum Anwalt ist nie verkehrt


 
Wie sowas ausgehen kann liest man ja immer mal wieder bei den Abmahnungen für Filesharing, da werden voreilig "abgeänderte" Unterlassungserklärungen unterschrieben und damit ist das Kind dann in den Brunnen gefallen. Es gibt genug Anwälte die genau hiervor warnen.


Was ich bei dieser Sache nicht versthe ist, als Gewerbetreibender sollte ich eigendlich wissen, das ich bei einem Großhändler meinen Gewerbeschein vorlegen muß bevor ich etwas bestellen kann. Und meines Wissen fordern die hier genannten keinen Gewerbeschein. Also kann da ja wohl was nicht stimmen.


----------



## uweX (31 Mai 2012)

Habe heute die erste "Zahlungserinnerung" per Mail erhalten.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auf jede Mail detailliert geantwortet
und nur standadisierte Rückantorten von deren Mailrobottern erhalten.

kleiner Nebeneffekt:
Nach Anfechtung und  Widerruf des vermeintlichen Vertrages hatte ich in einer Mail auch "ersatzweise fristgerecht gekündigt" und die Kündigungsbestätigung innerhalb von 5 Arbeitstagen angefordert.
DAS hat der Mail-Robotter wohl überlesen.
Und die ordentliche Kündigungsbestätigung ist auch nach zwei Wochen noch nicht eingetroffen, sondern nur die "Zahlungserinnerung".
Ebenso ungelesen und unbeantwortet blieb meine Forderung nach Löschung meiner privaten Daten mit Fristsetzung, die offenkundig mißbräuchlich gespeichert wurden für gewerbsmäßigen Betrug.

Daraus schließe ich (und im echten gerichtlichen Streitfall auch mein Anwalt hoffentlich), dass die GroßXhändler das auch nicht wie ein ordentliches Vertragsverhältnis bearbeiten.
Ungeachtet dessen bleibt die Frage, ob man für eine Leistung, die man (als Privatmann) laut deren AGB explizit nicht in Anspruch nehmen darf überhaupt zahlen muss...

Fazit: man darf die automatisierte Abzocke nicht persönlich nehmen (höchstens die eigene persönliche Dummheit).


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (31 Mai 2012)

@ uweX,

wieso fängst Du die "Brieffreundschaft" mit dem Abzocker Deines Herzens an? Willst Du den vor Gericht zitieren, oder willst Du erreichen, dass er Dich zitiert?

Persönlich darf man gar nix nehmen. Dem Abzocker ist das Persönliche auch wurscht, der will Kohle, sonst nix und von wem, ist dem egal.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Mai 2012)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/

Mag sein, dass der Beitrag schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat, aber er ist aktuell wie eh und je.

Wer zurückschreibt muss sich überlegen, ob er nicht unfreiwillig Zugeständnisse in der Sache macht, die den Abofallenstellern als Steilvorlage dienen, doch noch vor Gericht zu ziehen und ein Trophäenurteil zu erhaschen.
Die gibt es tatsächlich und regelmäßig zeichnet die eine Sache aus: Die Betrogenen hatten sich im Vorfeld bereits so weit um Kopf und Kragen geredet, dass man das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages überhaupt nicht mehr bestreiten konnte.


----------



## klausp (1 Juni 2012)

Hallo werte Ratsuchende,

es ist für die Moderatoren sehr frustrierend, wenn manche Leute nicht zu belehren sind.
Wenn ein Arzt Medizin verordnen möchte und der Patient schlägt sie ihm aus der Hand, dann eben lass ihn doch die Folgen tragen.
Anders ist es, wenn dadurch weitere Betroffene verleitet werden ebenso falsch oder riskant zu handeln.
Die Moderatoren wenden sehr viel Zeit auf und haben große Erfahrung. Man kann ihrem Wissen unbedingt vertrauen, es wurde über viele Jahre angesammelt.


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2012)

klausp schrieb:


> ...Anders ist es, wenn dadurch weitere Betroffene verleitet werden ebenso falsch oder riskant zu handeln...


Danke!


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2012)

Mods wollen keinen belehren, sondern kennen die Gefahr aus vielen vielen vorhergehenden Nachrichten und den Folgen, wenn einer meinte, er weiss alles besser wie die anderen, die die "Hölle " schon hinter sich haben


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (1 Juni 2012)

Da hat jemand was Großes im Sinn und führt nichts Gutes im Schilde. Dadurch, dass sich Gewerbetreibende bekanntermaßen nicht auf ein Widerrufsrecht berufen können, sind sie zur neuen Zielgruppe der Abofallen-Mafia auserkoren worden. Mit Melango haben wir seit Jahren bereits das erste Geschwür am A.... des Internets. Seit Ende letzten Jahres ist mit Vendis ein besonders perfides, aber auch gekonntes Furunkel zu beobachten. Innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit ist es gelungen durch SEO-Maßnahmen eine hohe "organische" Anzeigewertigkeit in der Trefferliste zu erreichen:







Nur für diejenigen, die was zum Lachen haben wollen, empfehle ich den 3. Treffer unter www.b2b-forum.de (Zeigt aber auf, wie man "organisches" Suchmaschinenwachstum generiert.






Homepage, wie bei einer klassischen Abofalle ohne Hinweis auf Kosten nur für die Registrierung






Registrierungsformular mit Preishinweis unten rechts. Irgendwie fühlt man sich fatalerweise an www.outlets.de erinnert und in der Tat sieht die ganze Seite wie ein Klon davon aus.

In wie weit dieser Preishinweis ausreichend für das Zustandekommen von Verträgen ist, sei dahingestellt. Fest steht, dass wir es hier mit einer klassischen Abofalle zu tun haben, deren Betreiber nicht daran interessiert sind, Leistung über das Sammeln allerhand wertloser links hinausgehend, zu erbringen. Von daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass

a) im Gegensatz zu ähnlichen seriösen Anbietern der Anmeldevorgang nicht gewerblichr Nutzer ausgeschlossen wird und
b) der Zahlungsfluss nicht mit dem Anmeldevorgang gesichert wird. (Klar, denn dann würde ja auffallen, dass man einen Vertrag eingehen soll und es ist kaum vorstellbar, dass ein gewerblicher Nutzer bereit wäre 476 dafür zu zahlen)

Aber witzig bis interessant ist der nächste Vorgang: wer sich nämlich dafür interessieren sollte, ob denn schon Urteile oder Ähnliches für oder gegen den Anbieter erlassen worden sind, der bekommt die folgende Antwort:






Tatsächlich ist außer dem üblichen BlaBla kein einziges Urteil (bis jetzt) dort eingestellt worden. Aber drohen kann man ja schon mal.


----------



## FransG1956 (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo!
Auch ich habe vor einige Tagen eine Rechnung der Firma vendis GmbH bekommen, die unter www.Grosshandel-Angebote.de ein Abo für Adressen für Gewerbetreibende vertreibt. Ich habe durch ein großes Anmeldeformular den Hinweis rechts unten, dass die Leistungen kostenpflichtig sind, übersehen und mich angemeldet. Laut der Rechnung habe ich mit der Anmeldung ein Abo über 2 Jahre abgeschlossen, das mich 2x 284,17 € kosten soll. Auf meine Anfrage und Bitte bei der Firma, den Vertrag zu stornieren, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um ein B2B-Geschäft handelt, bei dem für Gewerbetreibende das Widerrufsrecht nicht gilt und sie deshalb nicht bereit seien, mich aus dem Abo zu entlassen. Habe jetzt einen Musterbrief hochgeladen vom Verbraucherschutz zur Abwehr eine Unberechtigte Forderung für eine Internet Service Leistung gegenüber einer Voljährige Person. Bin mir jetzt nicht schlüssig, soll ich diesen brief jetzt abschicken oder erst einen Anwalt einschalten.[/quote]


----------



## Goblin (6 Juni 2012)

Eine Unberechtigte Forderung braucht man nicht abzuwehren. Eine Leiche wird auch nicht toter wenn man darauf schießt. Ließ mal die anderen Beiträge hier



> Nur für diejenigen, die was zum Lachen haben wollen, empfehle ich den 3. Treffer unter www.b2b-forum.de (Zeigt aber auf, wie man "organisches" Suchmaschinenwachstum generiert


 
Ja ja,das Selbsbeweihräucherungsforum. Schon lustiger Haufen


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 Juni 2012)

FransG1956 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ... Bin mir jetzt nicht schlüssig, soll ich diesen brief jetzt abschicken oder erst einen Anwalt einschalten.


 
Bedenke bitte, dass auf Schreiben, egal was drin steht, mit vorgefertigten Floskeln geantwortet wird. Also schalte entweder den Anwalt ein, oder sitz es einfach aus. In jedem Fall würde ich mir die Briefmarke, die Zeit, das Papier und die teure Tinte sparen.


----------



## FransG1956 (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Ok sehe ich ein. Werde auf jeden fall meinen Anwalt enschalten. Danke für deine Reaktion.


----------



## jule1404 (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo,bin auf eurer Seite gelandet nachdem ich selber im April in diese Abo-Falle gelandet bin.
Werde auch versuchen es auszusitzen.Habe denen aber vor lauter schreck schon geschrieben,besser gesagt mein Sohn.
Wenn einer was neues weiß, wäre schön es zu erfahren.
Habe ehrlich gesagt richtig sc.....,das es nachher noch teurer wird,aber eure Beiträge machen mir Mut.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Juni 2012)

jule1404 schrieb:


> Habe ehrlich gesagt richtig sc.....,das es nachher noch teurer wird,aber eure Beiträge machen mir Mut.


 
Kommen wird da noch einiges, denn der Abzocker hat Dich an der Angel und wittert Geld, also werden seine Drohungen heftiger und heftiger. Schon von daher macht es keinen Sinn, eine Brieffreundschaft mit denen anzufangen, sondern schön ruhig auszusitzen und sich selbst die Frage zu stellen, warum droht der nur, warum macht er aber nix? Antwort: Simpel, weil er nix kann.

[modedit by Hippo: Quote gefixt]


----------



## jule1404 (9 Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe es,habe nämlich nicht das viele Kleingeld für so einen gemeinen Abzockertrick.
Bin in solchen Sachen eigentlich sehr vorsichtig.Habe durch Zufall deren Link bei Facebook gesehen und gedacht ;Ach guck doch mal da rein vielleicht ist da was für dich.Habe ein kleines Homestudio für Fingernägel.Also ich auf die Seite und sehe die zeigen gar keine Preise,nur wenn man sich registriert.
Auf der HomeMaske steht ja auch nicht das es kostenpflichtig ist wenn man sich registriert.Auf der Seite 2 bei der Registrierung ist ein kleines Ding wo es dann steht.Aber wenn man beschäftigt ist mit registrieren achtet man nicht darauf.Erst wenn die Rechnung kommt dann sucht man nochmal.
Dann habe ich mir die Angebote im Schnellflug angeguckt und mußte feststellen das es für mich nichts ist und die meisten Firmen(habe glaube ich 3Seiten geschaut) größtenteils aus China waren.Wer bestellt schon in China? Also bin wieder raus.Und kriege prompt die Rechnung mit zwei Jahresabo,fühle mich richtig gelinkt und bin auch total sauer.


----------



## sonikks (12 Juni 2012)

Gehöre auch zu denen, die von Vendis heute eine Rechnung erhalten haben über 2 x 284,17 €. Ich bin während meiner Suchmaschinenoptimierung, d.h. Einträge in entsprechende Kataloge ect. auf diese Internetseite gestossen.
Mir ist im Eifer des Gefechts auch nicht aufgefallen, dass alleine die Anmeldung bei dem Verein kostenpflichtig ist - zumal wie schon berichtet nur in der Rubrik Informationen etwas über Kosten stand. Dies habe ich aber auch erst jetzt nach Erhalt der Rechnung gesehen.
Unsere GmbH gehört meinem Mann und ich habe überhaupt keine Berechtigung irgenwelche, nicht abgesegnete Geschäfte zu tätigen. Aus diesem Grund hätte ich, wäre mir aufgefallen, dass der Eintrag Geld kostet, diesen auf keinen Fall durchgeführt.
Ich habe diesem Verein auch dahingehend eine Mail geschrieben. Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (12 Juni 2012)

sonikks schrieb:


> Ich habe diesem Verein auch dahingehend eine Mail geschrieben. Bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt.


 
Hättest Du Dir sparen können. Als Reaktion kommt allgemeines Bla Bla, nach § Sowieso, Zahlungspflicht... Sülz.... Sie können den Vertrag zum Ablauf kündigen, laber.... aber nicht vorher.

Man fängt mir Abzockern keine Brieffreundschaft an, man ignoriert sie!


----------



## sonikks (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo Dirk,
die ist mir schon klar. Kenne dies noch von meinem Sohn, der privat ebenfalls mal in eine solche Abbo-Falle getappt war - zur Zeiten von Katja Günter und Tank usw.

Diesmal habe ich den Fall zusätzliche an Akte, Wiso-Redaktion, Welt und IHK geschickt - ich glaube nicht, dass dies den Leuten bei Vendis so sehr gefällt.


----------



## JosAlex (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen, melde mich heute mal wieder, ich habe Neuigkeiten aus meiner (Problem)Handlung, Sitzung vom 31.05.2012. Nach dem ich die Rechnung erst per Mail, ein Tag später dann per Einschreiben/Rückschein nach Berlin zurück geschickt habe (1.06.2012), ist heute der Rückschein zurück gekommen. Mein Einschreiben wurde weitergeleitet, an Vendis GmbH, Postfach 2407, 61294 Bad Homburg, und wurde am 11.06.2012 an Eva Rüpps zugestellt, hat also soweit funktioniert. Die Adresse in Bad Homburg ist ja schon länger bekannt. So, mal sehen was dann weiter passiert. Wie schon gesagt, hab ich jetzt den Mut die Sache auszusitzen und wenn ich die Sache so im ganzen hier im Netz beobachte, bin ich froh dass es einige Profis wie Hippo, Goblin und ganz besonders Dirk gibt, die unser einem den richtigen Weg zeigen. Danke vorerst mal. Bin noch beim Versuch die Sache ohne Anwalt durchzuziehen. Jetzt im Anhang mein Wortlaut, das ich per Einschreiben/Rückschein geschickt habe. Vielleicht animiert es die letzten hier, die auch reingefallen sind. nur Mut



Ihre Rechnung vom 30. Mai 2012
Dem widersprechen wir abermals, wie in der Mail vom 16.05.12 und vom 18.05.12;
Ihre TicketNr. 691496
Sie haben uns auf Ihrer Internetseite nicht deutlich auf eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung hingewiesen. 
Wir wurden erst nach der Anmeldung auf eine kostenpflichtige und 2jährige Vertragslaufzeit aufmerksam gemacht.
Erst nach der Anmeldung ist Ihre Internetseite als hinterlistige  Abofalle zu erkennen.

Wir haben uns angemeldet, weil wir nach Kompletträder  für eines unserer Fahrzeuge suchen.
In der Google Suchmaschine wurden wir auf Ihre Internetseite aufmerksam,
hier werben Sie mit 80% Rabatt auf solche Räder.
In Ihren Daten jedoch ist so etwas gar nicht vorhanden,
und dies haben wir erst nach unserer Anmeldung ausfindig machen können.

Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. 
Hilfsweise erklären wir den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist.  
Hilfsweise erklären wir die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo.

Wir werden keinerlei Zahlungen leisten.

Mit diesem Schreiben erhalten Sie  Ihre unberechtigte Rechnung zurück,
zu unserer Entlastung.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Juni 2012)

JosAlex schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, hab ich jetzt den Mut die Sache auszusitzen und wenn ich die Sache so im ganzen hier im Netz beobachte, bin ich froh dass es einige Profis wie Hippo, Goblin und ganz besonders Dirk gibt, die unser einem den richtigen Weg zeigen.


Ja, man muss ihn dann nur noch gehen. Was Du hier machst, ist definitiv nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen...


----------



## JosAlex (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo haudraf, Entschuldige, versteh ich jetzt nicht, 
ich denke ich hab mich so geäussert dass ich den Weg jetzt so gehe. 
hab die Rechnung zurück geschickt, Info aus einigen Sitzungen vorher, 
und werd jetzt nix anders mehr machen, keine Zahlung, keine Mail und Briefe, auch eine Info aus anderen vorherigen Sitzungen. 
Oder meinst du das ich doch den Anwalt einschalten soll? Hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Goblin (12 Juni 2012)

Wer auf den Mist antwortet zeigt den Abzockern dass man sich Gedanken macht. Wer sich Gedanken macht wird angreifbar. Und wer sich angreifbar macht knickt irgendwann ein und zahlt,obwohl er gar nicht muss

Ganz einfaches Spiel


----------



## sonikks (14 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
heute habe ich mich durch Presseanzeigen aus anderen Gründen geforstet und was finde ich ? - einen tollen Presseartikel der absolut zum Himmel schreit.
Dieser erscheint witziger Weise direkt unter einem Google-Eintrag über die Abbo-Falle von Grosshandel-Angebote.de

So sieht man mal, wie sich der Bock zum Gärtner macht. Ich war ja kurz davor, einen Kommentar zu dem Pressebericht zu hinterlassen.

Zur Info:

Presse Anzeigen » Freizeit, Buntes, Vermischtes » Beim Online Einkauf sollte man aufpassen
*Beim Online Einkauf sollte man aufpassen 28. Mai 2012*

28. Mai 2012


 



Das Internet ist der weltweit größte Marktplatz und überzeugt nicht allein mit vielseitigen Angeboten, sondern auch mit enorm günstigen Preisen und zahlreichen Vorteilen für den Kunden. Doch tummeln sich im Internet durchaus nicht nur seriöse Anbieter, sondern auch einige schwarze Schafe die man nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennt.
Das hat auch die Vendis GmbH mit Bedauern und Sorge, festgestellt und rät dazu, in zertifizierten und geprüften Onlineshops zu kaufen und somit eine Gewährleistung für die Seriosität des Anbieters zu erhalten. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten einen unseriösen Anbieter zu erkennen. Zu günstige Preise die weit unter den Vorgaben des Herstellers liegen, undurchsichtige Geschäftsbedingungen, ein fehlendes Impressum oder lange Wartezeiten auf die Antwort des Verkäufers sind ein sicheres Zeichen für einen wenig seriösen Anbieter. Hier sollte man auf einen Kauf verzichten und kann in der Regel davon ausgehen, für sein bezahltes Geld minderwertige oder gar keine Ware zu erhalten.
Betrachtet man gerade neue Onlineshops vorsichtig und überprüft den Anbieter ehe man sich für einen Kauf entscheidet, kann man hohe Kosten und eine Menge Ärger sparen. Das ist auch der Vendis GmbH, die das Projekt Grosshandel-Angebote.de betreibt, zu Ohren gekommen und sie warnt davor, zu schnell auf ein vermeintliches Schnäppchen hereinzufallen und einem Betrüger zum Opfer zu fallen. Anhand von Kundenrezessionen findet man online hilfreiche Informationen, die über die Seriosität und Attraktivität von Onlineshops berichten und den potenziellen Käufer somit in Kenntnis setzen. Bei geprüften und zertifizierten Onlineshops macht man beim Einkauf garantiert nie einen Fehler.





 Veröffentlicht in Freizeit, Buntes, Vermischtes

Bei diesem Artikel weiss man nicht, ob man lachen oder heulen soll.

Grüsse

Jutta


----------



## Mistake (14 Juni 2012)

sonikks schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute habe ich mich durch Presseanzeigen aus anderen Gründen geforstet und was finde ich ? - einen tollen Presseartikel der absolut zum Himmel schreit...
> [Modedit by Hippo:Überflüssiger Fullquote gelöscht]


 


Hallo Jutta,
Unverschämtheit stärkt offensichtlich...................

Mistake


----------



## lili (14 Juni 2012)

Hallo! Heute melde ich mich mal wieder. Ich habe im März den ersten Beitrag zu dem leidigen Thema geschrieben. Anfang der Woche kam bei mir die "Letzte Mahnung" mit der Androhung, die Angelegenheit jetzt an ein Inkasso/Rechtsanwaltsbüro zu übergeben, falls ich die Rechnung plus Mahngebühr nicht bezahle. In einem beigelegten Schreiben wird auf einer DIN A4 Seite ausführlich zu dem Vertrag "informiert" und mit Folgen gedroht.


----------



## Goblin (14 Juni 2012)

Inkassounternehmen haben keine Sonderrechte. Das sind ganz normale Privatunternehmen. Mehr wie Mahnungen schreiben können die auch nicht

Die Folgen sehen in etwa so aus
http://www.youtube.com/user/daskalletalerdreieck?feature=results_main


----------



## jule1404 (14 Juni 2012)

Hallo lili,
und was machst du jetzt?
Am besten wäre wir würden alle gemeinsam einen Anwalt  aufsuchen damit die mal sehen wieviele Leute geprellt worden sind mit deren Aktion.
Das ist echt eine Frechheit was die da im Pressebericht loslassen.Und dann fallen wieder Leute auf deren Masche rein.


Jule


----------



## lili (14 Juni 2012)

Ich habe ganz am Anfang eine Mail geschrieben, auf die ich natürlich keine Antwort bekommen habe. Dann habe ich mich an die Rechtsabteilung meiner Handwerkskammer gewandt und von dort einen Vordruck für ein Schreiben bekommen, wie es auch hier im Forum erwähnt wird oder auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale. Das ging per Einschreiben an Vendis. Seitdem reagiere ich nicht mehr, sondern sammle die Schreiben in einem Ordner. Ich werde erst reagieren, wenn ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt. Lilli


----------



## Meckie (15 Juni 2012)

Hallo bin neu hier und habe heute auch eine Rechnung von Vendis erhalten. Im Gegensatz zu Euch, kann ich mich nicht mal erinnern auf deren Seiten gewesen zu sein. Angeblich habe ich mich am 26.5. um 14: 48 Uhr bei denen angemeldet. Der 26.5. war der Samstag vor Pfingsten und daher kann ich mich sehr gut erinnern, was ich an diesem Tag gemacht habe. Ich war mit meinen Hunden und meiner Freundin an der Stever spazieren. Die Hunde fanden es toll dort zu schwimmen.

Was ist denn da abgegangen?

Vor Jahren hatte ich mal einen Markthandel, da war ich auch auf einer Großhandelsplattform angemeldet, da war der Beitrag 39,00 €. Seit 2004 bin ich Rentnerin.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was da passiert ist?

lG

Meckie


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (15 Juni 2012)

Meckie schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, was da passiert ist?


 
Och, vielleicht haben die ein paar Adressen gekauft und bei sich registriert. Wenn Du denen was wolltest, dann solltest Du zum Anwalt gehen und auf "negative Feststellung" klagen. Wenn Du keinen Nerv darauf hast, was ich verstehen kann, dann sitz es einfach aus und stell Dich tot, also einfach alles ignorieren. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit Deinen Hunden.


----------



## sonikks (15 Juni 2012)

Um den ganzen Treiben mögichst schnell ein Ende zu machen und noch mehr User auf diese Brüder hereinfallen, sollte vielleicht jeder für sich eine Anzeige via Internet bei der Polizei in  Berlin stellen. Gleichzeitig kann man auf die diversen Foren und Forenbeiträge verweisen. Diejenigen, die hier posten, sind sowieso nur die Spitze eines Eisberges. Die meisten Betroffenen zahlen und lassen sich einschüchtern. Mein Mann machte heute Mitta mal die Rechnung auf. Wenn nur jeder 50. zahlt haben die ihren Reibach gemacht.

lg Jutta


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2012)

sonikks schrieb:


> Um den ganzen Treiben mögichst schnell ein Ende zu machen ... sollte vielleicht jeder für sich eine Anzeige via Internet bei der Polizei in Berlin stellen.


Das wäre ja ganz was neues, wenn das was bringen würde (vor allem in Berlin!) Außerdem bedenke doch mal: 





			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Sehen sie davon ab, eine Onlineanzeige zu erstatten, um sich Nachermittlungen bei ihnen selbst zu ersparen, da hierbei die erforderlichen Unterlagen nicht mitgeliefert werden und ihre Person nicht fest steht!


Die richtigen Wege wurden hier schon oft beschrieben und auch dein einer Hinweis ist gut so: 





sonikks schrieb:


> U...kann man auf die diversen Foren und Forenbeiträge verweisen.





Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> sitz es einfach aus und stell Dich tot, also einfach alles ignorieren.


----------



## michi13102508 (21 Juni 2012)

Hallo,habe heute auch die Mahnung per e-mail bekommen.Bei mir ist das noch etwas anders.Mein Mann hat mich da angemeldet und weiß es nicht mehr, er ist krank nach einem Schlaganfall. Ich habe aber auch kein Gewerbe und habe den leuten das auch sofort nach der ersten Rechnung mitgeteilt,aber die bestehen auf ihr Geld.


----------



## Goblin (21 Juni 2012)

> aber die bestehen auf ihr Geld


 
Na und,lass sie doch bestehen. Alles Weitere steht in den anderen Beiträgen hier



> habe den leuten das auch sofort nach der ersten Rechnung mitgeteilt


 
Sowas tut man nicht


----------



## Mistake (21 Juni 2012)

michi13102508 schrieb:


> Hallo,habe heute auch die Mahnung per e-mail bekommen.Bei mir ist das noch etwas anders.Mein Mann hat mich da angemeldet und weiß es nicht mehr, er ist krank nach einem Schlaganfall. Ich habe aber auch kein Gewerbe und habe den leuten das auch sofort nach der ersten Rechnung mitgeteilt,aber die bestehen auf ihr Geld.


 
Hallo michi,
habe heute ebenfalls, nach vorangegangener "Zahlungserinnerung", die erste Mahnung per E-Mail bekommen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass in den nächsten Tagen die Mahnung per Papier-Post nachgereicht wird. Ist mir aber wurscht. Ob Vendis weiter auf "ihr Geld" bestehen bleibt, ist auch wurscht. Schauen Sie sich mal die Forumsbeiträge an. Ich habe damals einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, an den ich alles weiterleite. Also bleiben Sie gelassen und vertrauen Sie auf die Vorschläge der Mods.
Wenn sich was "tut" gebe ich dem Forum Nachricht, damit die anderen Betroffenen ebenfalls wissen was so läuft.

L G
Mistake


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Juni 2012)

michi13102508 schrieb:


> ...aber die bestehen auf ihr Geld.


Nene: Das ist Dein Geld und das sollte auch bei Dir bleiben.
Nicht mürbe machen lassen.


----------



## jule1404 (21 Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,habe heute auch meine erste Mahnung bekommen.
Sie haben mir geschrieben das ich bestimmt die Zahlung vergessen habe ,es aber möglichst schnell machen sollte da ich sonst für alle Kosten aufkommen müßte die im Nachhinein entstehen. Schließlich hätte ich einen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschloßen.Außerdem würde auch ein Inkassobüro damit beauftragt werden.
Ich warte trotzdem jetzt ab,und stell mich tot.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2012)

jule1404 schrieb:


> ...und stell mich tot.


----------



## kasimir (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich bin seit heute auch in diesem Forum, weil ich heute von Vendis eine Rechnung über 287 € erhalten habe. Ich habe mich dort am vor einer Woche angemeldet, aber bei der Anmeldung und dem roten Button "Jetzt anmelden" ist die Seite rechts außen meines Labtops verdeckt, so dass der Text mit dem Kostenhinweis nur zu 50 % (nur die linke Hälfte davon) zu sehen ist. Habe ich gerade noch mal nachvollzogen. Also mir war nicht klar bei Abschluß, dass das Geld kostet
und am Button "Jetzt anmelden" oder direkt daneben war das nicht zu sehen. Kann ich auch mit Foto belegen.
Dummerweise habe ich gerade ein Einschreiben mit Widerspruchserklärung (Verbraucherzentrale Bayern) abgeschickt, bevor ich dieses Forum betreten habe.
Muß ich jetzt das Geld für einen Anwalt ausgeben?
Ist ein Beratender Ingenieur (Baukammermitglied) ein Gewerbetreibender? Es wurde nichts weiter abgefragt, nicht einmal die Branche, die Angabe "Ingenieurbüro" reichte aus.
Ich mache es auch so wie die meisten anderen hier und warte erst mal ab, aber es ist nervig.
Es gibt doch irgendwie eine neue Regelung, nach der eine Info über das Zustandekommen eines (kostenpflichtigen) Vertrages unmittelbar neben dem Bestätigungsbutton stehen muß.
Was ist "unmittelbar"? - Für mich war es zu weit weg und halb verdeckt. Wie kann man das beweisen?

Viele Grüße

Kasimir


----------



## Goblin (28 Juni 2012)

> Wie kann man das beweisen


 
DU musst gar nichts beweisen ! Alles andere steht in den anderen Biträgen hier

Beim nächsten Mal bitte nicht überall blind Persönlichen Daten angeben


----------



## kasimir (28 Juni 2012)

Kann man den Beitrag im nachhinein noch editieren?


----------



## kasimir (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich kann nicht so gut Screenshots darstellen, aber was ist wenn der Bildschirm aussiht wie im anliegendenPDF?
Man kann nunwirklich die rechte Seite nicht komplett lesen.


----------



## Goblin (28 Juni 2012)

> Man kann nunwirklich die rechte Seite nicht komplett lesen


 
Na und ? Das ist ja auch Sinn der Übung. Niemand würde sich bei diesem Schrott anmelden wenn er den Preis sehen könnte. Niemand würde für wertlose Google Links Geld zahlen. Der Anbieter muss im Zweifelsfall beweisen dass der Preishinweis zum Zeitpunkt Deines Anmeldens den Anforderungen entsprach. Ob und wie er das macht ist nicht Dein Problem

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten. Wenn die Hinweise von hier nicht reichen,ab zum Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2012)

@ kasimirowitsch, dieser Screenshot beweist gar nichts! Aus welchem Grund dein komischer Browser 6.0 die Anzeige abschneidet dürfte wohl dem Anbieter nicht anzulasten sein. Aber immerhin, es steht was da und man kann durchaus erkennen, dass man sich etwas bewegen müsste, um das Layout vollständig zu erfassen. Schau mal > HIER < rein, so sieht die Browserdarstellung üblicher Weise aus.


----------



## kasimir (29 Juni 2012)

Eben doch,
die Betätigung des Knopfes "Jetzt Anmelden" ist in dieser Konstellation eben nicht so eindeutig daß man damit einen Vertrag abschließt wie z. B. "Jetzt abschließen"


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2012)

kasimir, mit DER Argumentation würde ich nicht antreten ...
Schau mal was ganz oben in der Leiste steht.
Ich würde da nicht drauf vertrauen daß es die Gerichte genauso sehen.
Es gibt hier im Thread noch andere Argumentationsansätze die mir erfolgversprechender scheinen


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2012)

kasimir schrieb:


> Es gibt doch irgendwie eine neue Regelung, nach der eine Info über das Zustandekommen eines (kostenpflichtigen) Vertrages unmittelbar neben dem Bestätigungsbutton stehen muß.


Diese Regelung ist ein bisschen anders, als du es annimmst. Man nennt das Ding "Button-Lösung", siehe > HIER <. Die kommt aber erst zum 1. August und den haben wir nun mal noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## sonikks (29 Juni 2012)

Nur mal so als Zwischenstand:
Ich habe eine Anzeige bei der Internetwache Berlin erstattet.
Dann habe ich der Bank einen freundliche Mail geschrieben, ein Schreiben ging an den Datenschutzbeauftragten der Behörde für Datenschutz in Berlin und ich habe die Forderung per Einschreiben/Rückschein zurück gewiesen. Als weiteres habe ich der Bildzeitung und der Redaktion WISO eine Mail mit der Schilderung der Vorfälle und auch mit Hinweis auf dieses und andere Foren geschrieben.
Was ich hier in den Beiträgen vermisse ist auch der Hinweis darauf, dass der Laden Grosshandel-Angebote vom Preis her in absolut keinem Verhältnis zu vergleichbaren Angeboten steht. In anderen Katalogen kannst Du in der Regel zwischen 14 und 30 Tage testen. die Verträge laufen alle nicht länger als ein Jahr, und der Preis beträgt nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was Vendis verlangt.
lg
Jutta


----------



## bluetooth (29 Juni 2012)

*Hallo,*
*mich hats letzte Woche auch erwischt.....*
*habe sofort bei der Berliner Polizei online Anzeige erstattet, die Seite bei Google gemeldet und einen Online-Anwalt befragt*....

_[Vollzitat fremder Texte ohne Quelle entfernt. (bh)]_

der Rat hat 45€ gekostet...jetzt werde ich noch die Bank der Firma informieren.
.Die Anfechtung lasse ich von einem Gerichtsvollzieher überbringen, dann hat man auch den Beweis für den Überbrachten Inhalt. Kostet angeblich unter 20 €...muss noch recherchieren...


----------



## Insider (29 Juni 2012)

sonikks schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Anzeige bei der Internetwache Berlin erstattet.


Das war ja ganz eine gute Idee! Wer sich betrogen fühlt, sollte selbstverständlich eine Anzeige erstatten! Warum dann nicht an die Berliner Polizei per eMail, wenn die das auf diese Weise so annimmt? Blöd nur, dass man keine Anhänge mitschicken kann! Somit kommt Plan B: 





Insider schrieb:


> Sehen sie davon ab, eine Onlineanzeige zu erstatten, um sich Nachermittlungen bei ihnen selbst zu ersparen, da hierbei die erforderlichen Unterlagen nicht mitgeliefert werden und ihre Person nicht fest steht!


 
Aber was die Zuständigkeit angeht, so liegt man hier völlig richtig. Nicht ohne Grund wurde von den Verantwortlichen ein von Hessen weit entfernter Briefkasten in Berlin gewählt. Aber die Berliner sind ja pfiffig, die werden schon heraus finden, wohin dann wirklich die Reise zu gehen hat.


----------



## bluetooth (29 Juni 2012)

*So, hier die Links und die Kosten der Zustellung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher:*

_[Links zu Webseiten mit nicht nachvollziehbarem Wert und Zitate von dort entfernt. (bh)

Hinweis: Zu dem Thema gibt es auch Quellen, die nachvollziehbar seriös sind. Der erste Google-Treffer führt nicht immer auch "gute" Seiten.
]_


----------



## bernhard (29 Juni 2012)

Hier sind Zustellkosten auf einer Seite mit nachvollziehbarem Impressum:

http://www.mahnung-online.de/index.html?/pfaendungkosten.html


----------



## sonikks (29 Juni 2012)

Laut meinem Anwalt, der mich zur Zeit wegen Baumängel vertritt, also mit meiner Frage kein Geld verdient, riet mir zu der Vorgehensweise. Als Firma reicht Einschreiben mit Rückschein und Anzeige wegen arglistiger Täuschung, Verstoss gegen Treu und Glauben ect. völlig aus. Er sagte, die Firma Vendis muss beweisen, nicht wir. Dass diese Seite einzig uns alleine nur zu dem Zweck betrieben wird um die Leute abzuzocken ist so sicher wie es im Winter wieder kalt wird. Es ist völlig unnötig Rechtsanwälten und Gerichtsvollziehern Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen. Wenn Vendis etwas will, dann sollen Sie doch einen Mahnbescheid erlassen. Dies werden sie aber lassen da sie erstens erst mal Geld zahlen müssen und 2. dann, wann der sogenannte "Kunde" dem Mahnbescheid widerspricht, Klage einreichen müssen. Bei dieser Klage müssen die Damen und Herren auch erst einmal einen Gerichtskostenvorschuss zahlen, bevor ein Gericht überhaupt einen Finger krumm macht. Die Rechtsanwaltskosten jetzt mal garnicht mit gerechnet. Die Anzeige bei der Internetwache in Berlin kann man problemlos auch ohne irgenwelche Anhänge machen. Ich habe in meiner Anzeige auf die verschiedenen Foren hingewiesen, die Menge der Betroffenen und meine Telefonnummer + Adresse + Email-Adress + Anschrift ist ebenfalls auf der Anzeige vermerkt.
*Ich kann wirklich nur jedem raten Anzeige zu erstatten. *
Die Polizeibeamten sind auch Verbraucher und kaufen auch im Internet. Diese finden es mit sicherheit alles andere als prickelnd, wenn bei Ihnen ein Anzeige nach der anderen eintrudelt, immer mit gleichen oder ähnlichen Schilderungungen der Vorfälle. Hinzu kommt, dass wenn jeder Anzeige erstattet , zumindest ansatzweise die Dimension dieser Abzocker-Tour klar und ersichtlich wird.
Auch nicht vergessen solltet Ihr, dass die Brüder ja peinlichst genau IP-Adresse, Host, Internetanbieter ect. dokumentieren. Dies ist ebenfalls nicht gestattet.
Also alle anzeigen  !!! Nicht vergessen, sich den Eingang der  Anzeige am Ende des Formulars bestätigen lassen.
lg
Jutta


----------



## bluetooth (29 Juni 2012)

bernhard schrieb:


> Hier sind Zustellkosten auf einer Seite mit nachvollziehbarem Impressum:
> 
> http://www.mahnung-online.de/index.html?/pfaendungkosten.html


 Danke, werde mir angewöhnen, in Zukunft mal ins Impressum zu gucken, man lernt halt nie aus...


----------



## Erwin the King (29 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und meine Frau ist auch auf die ABO-Falle hereingefallen. Nachdem ich recherchiert habe und vor *ALLEM* die nützlichen Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen habe, kann ich mich genüsslich zurück lehnen. Alle Schreiben des genannten Fallenstellers öffne ich, lach mich schlapp, und hefte sie ab. Das sollte jeder tun, bis dass denen das Papier ausgeht... Fröhliches Warten und sich schlapp lachen... das ist die beste Methode für diese Art von Menschen, möchte euch Mut machen, es passiert nichts! Nicht zahlen, nicht reagieren, nur der "gelbe Schein" wartet mit etwas Arbeit auf, nämlich mit einem kleinen Kreuzchen, welches innerhalb weniger Bruchteile einer Sekunde gemacht ist, wenn dies überhaupt zum Tragen kommt...

Viele Grüße und fröhliches Aussitzen


----------



## sonikks (29 Juni 2012)

Glaube ich sofort, habe es mir auch angesehen. Ich weiss nur aus eigener Erfahrung, ich habe einen vollstreckbaren Titel gegenüber einem ehemaligen Mieter, wie lange es dauert, bis dieser mal Zeit hat etwas zu machen. Ausserdem schaust Du in die Röhre, wenn bei dem Schuldner nichts zu holen ist. Dann darfst Du den Gerichtsvollzieher bezahlten - nach dem Motto - wer die Musik bestellt muss sie auch bezahlen.
Egal, jeder handhabt die Sache so, wie er sie für richtig erachtet. Es gibt auch mehr als genug Menschen, die vor Anwälten, Polizei und Mahnbescheiden schon Ausschlag bekommen. Leider Gottes hatte ich mit solchen Sachen in der Vergangenheit beruflich recht oft zu tun - man kann gut darauf verzichten.
Den Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums sehe ich auch darin, dass Betroffene, die in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nie mit solchen Typen Kontakt hatten, jetzt dahinein geschliddert sind, irgendwie vermitteln kann, dass nich alles so heiss gegessen wird.
Wenn sich jemand besser fühlt, wenn er Anwalt und Gerichtsvollzieher mit einbezieht ist dies völlig in Ordnung. Ich habe nur im Laufe meines Lebens gelernt, dass sowohl Gerichtsvollzieher als auch Anwälte nicht davon leben, dass sich die Menschheit verträgt. Diese existieren und leben von Streit, Forderungen und Auseinandersetzungen. Du wirst so schnell keinen Anwalt finden der sagt, lassen Sie es einfach laufen und warten sie ab - ausser er ist wirklich ein sehr charakterstarker Mensch. Nach meiner Erfahrung sagt der Anwalt - ja, wir können ja mal dies oder jenes probieren. Eine klare Ansage, Du hast Recht und Du wirst den Prozess gewinnen, wirst Du von keinem Anwalt hören. Es heisst so schön: Auf Gericht und auf hoher See bist Du nur in Gottes Hand. Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.
lg

Jutta


----------



## Goblin (29 Juni 2012)

> Du wirst so schnell keinen Anwalt finden der sagt, lassen Sie es einfach laufen und warten sie ab


 
Bei Erpressungsfallen hat noch nie jemand zahlen müssen der auf es laufen gelassen hat. Wer reagiert,macht sich angreifbar und zeigt dass er sich Gedanken macht


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (29 Juni 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Es gibt hier im Thread noch andere Argumentationsansätze die mir erfolgversprechender scheinen


 
Beispielsweise: Ignorieren und tot stellen.
Reagieren muss man erst in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudeln sollte.
Aber mit einem Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle wird der Forderung insgesamt widersprochen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2012)

sonikks schrieb:


> Ich kann wirklich nur jedem raten Anzeige zu erstatten.


Zum Glück kann das ja jeder machen, wie er will.


sonikks schrieb:


> Die Anzeige bei der Internetwache in Berlin kann man problemlos auch ohne irgenwelche Anhänge machen.


Leider gehen keine Anhänge (aus gutem Grund), nur fehlt somit der "Tatnachweis" Rechnung! behaupten jeder alles, nur muss in einem Strafverfahren auch der Gegenstand der schädigenden Handlung bewiesen werden.


sonikks schrieb:


> Die Polizeibeamten sind auch Verbraucher und kaufen auch im Internet. Diese finden es mit sicherheit alles andere als prickelnd, wenn bei Ihnen ein Anzeige nach der anderen eintrudelt, immer mit gleichen oder ähnlichen Schilderungungen der Vorfälle.


Das Problem gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren und die Staatsanwaltschat Darmstadt (wohlgemerkt nicht Berlin) hat ganze Lager mit abertausenden von solchen Anzeigen, wie man auch schon in diversen Fernsehberichten sehen konnte. Und jetzt kommst du! Was Polizeibeamte zu der Sache meinen mögen ist irrelevant. Jede einzelne Anzeige wird objektiv beschieden, nicht subjektiv - und zwar von einer Staatsanwaltschaft bzw. (im Fall Berlin) von einer Amtsanwaltschaft.


sonikks schrieb:


> Auch nicht vergessen solltet Ihr, dass die Brüder ja peinlichst genau IP-Adresse, Host, Internetanbieter ect. dokumentieren. Dies ist ebenfalls nicht gestattet.


...und warum nicht? Die müssen die Daten sogar speichern, um den behaupteten Vertrag dokumentieren zu können. Außerdem gehören IP-Adressen in keinster Weise zu schützenswertem Gut, da es sonst das Internet nicht geben würde.


----------



## bluetooth (30 Juni 2012)

soooo, nun habe ich eben einen Schrieb an die die Hausbank besagter Firma entworfen. das sieht ungefähr folgendermassen aus

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

wir möchten Sie als Volkbank-Kunde über das Geschäftsgebaren eines Ihrer Kunden informieren.
Es handelt sich um die
*XXXX GmbH*
*Geschäftsleitung : Frau XXXX*
*XXXXXX*
*10117 Berlin*
*Konto bei Ihrer Bank: XXXXX, BLZ XXXXX*

Die Firma betreibt eine Website ( www.XXXXX.de ), die dem einzigen Zweck dient, ausschließlich Firmenkunden in eine 2 Jährige, ca. 560 € teure Abo-Falle zu locken. 
Auch wir sind darauf reingefallen und haben bei der Berliner Polizei Anzeige erstattet.

Weitere Geschädigte können Sie im Forum der website: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ngebote-de-abo-falle.38166/page-7#post-350491 finden.

Wir denken, es liegt auch in Ihrem und im Interesse Ihrer Firmenkunden, wenn Sie die Weiterführung dieser Geschäftsbeziehung durch Ihre Rechtsabteilung prüfen lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus XXXXX,

XXXXGmbH, XXXXXX

Anlagen: Rechnung der Firma XXX, Vertragsanfechtung


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2012)

Vor lauter Aktionismus sollte man stets auf der Hut sein, schau mal hier rein: Kreditgefährdung durch Meldung bei einer Bank.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 Juli 2012)

In dem User-Schreiben wird auch nicht direkt zu einer Kontokündigung aufgefordert. Eine eventuelle Kontokündigung macht die Bank nach eigenen Ermessen.

Schön wenn man Sachen aus 2009 verlinkt.  Da herrschte anscheinend noch die Meinung, so was ist wahrlich böse und gehört sich nicht gegenüber der Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## klausp (1 Juli 2012)

Blinder Eifer schadet nur oder zumindest oft.
Briefwechsel dieser Art ohne anwaltliche Hilfe ist zumindest riskant.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 Juli 2012)

Um mit einer Bank in einfach Dingen zu kommunizieren, braucht man keinen Anwalt und mit den Nutzlosen geht man bekannterweise keine Brieffreundschaft ein.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Schön wenn man Sachen aus 2009 verlinkt. Da herrschte anscheinend noch die Meinung...gehört sich nicht gegenüber der Nutzlosbranche.


Meine Meinung hat sich seither zu dem Thema nicht geändert. Immerhin vernehme ich immer wieder Nebengeräusche, bei denen deutlich wird, dass die Nutzlosianer nicht waffenlos dastehen. Es werden gelegentlich Exempel statuiert und die sind sehr empfindlich für diejenigen, die es dann trifft.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 Juli 2012)

Es bleibt doch jeden selbst überlassen was er macht. Wenn er eine Bank informiert ist das ganz alleine seine Sache. Was wäre wohl, wenn es die ganzen Kontokündigungen die letzten Jahre nicht immer gegeben hätte? Jedenfalls viel, viel mehr Geld für die Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## klausp (1 Juli 2012)

Hier geht es aber um Gewerbetreibende, die nicht so gut geschützt sind wie "normale Verbraucher".
Im übrigen bestimmt jeder selbst was er tut, da hast Du recht.
Wenn allerdings jemand zu etwas animiert wird, der vielleicht die Folgen nicht überblickt, ist es schon eine Warnung wert.
Ansonsten sind doch alle einer Meinung (fast jedenfalls).


----------



## Goblin (1 Juli 2012)

> Hier geht es aber um Gewerbetreibende, die nicht so gut geschützt sind wie "normale Verbraucher".


 
Trotzdem müss man sich nicht besch...... lassen


----------



## sonikks (1 Juli 2012)

Hallo Klausp, Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Alle Privatleute die sich dort angemeldet haben können sich im Grunde gemütlich zurücklehnen und abwarten was da so kommt und diese bis zum Mahnbescheid aussitzen.
Für Firmen oder anderen selbständige User sieht dies alles etwas anders aus.
Einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## bluetooth (1 Juli 2012)

klausp schrieb:


> Blinder Eifer schadet nur oder zumindest oft.
> Briefwechsel dieser Art ohne anwaltliche Hilfe ist zumindest riskant.


 Blind würde ich nicht sagen, eher wohl überlegt....werde den Entwurf aber noch etwas entschärfen...."( Die Firma betreibt eine Website ( www.XXXXX.de ), die allem Anschein nach dem alleinigen Zweck dient, ausschließlich Firmenkunden in eine 2 Jährige, ca. 560 € teure Abo-Falle zu locken. "

ein Freund von mir arbeitet ebenfalls bei einer Bank und hat mir auch zugestimmt, die Voba zu informieren. Bei Ihnen würden solche Schreiben intern sehr genau geprüft und diskret behandelt. Selbst im Falle einer Kontokündigung ( die die Bank ja in eigenem Ermessen nicht leichtfertig entscheidet ), werden Daten dort nicht weitergegeben...
Mal davon abgesehen, warum sollte man die "Firma" nicht auch etwas piesacken, die haben ja schliesslich auch kein schlechtes Gewissenn...


----------



## bluetooth (2 Juli 2012)

Soeben habe ich einen Anruf der Waldshuter Polizeidirektion erhalten, welche über meine Anzeige bei der Berliner Polizei von derselben informiert worden ist:
Sie könnten nicht wegen Betrugs ermitteln, ( auch wenn es nicht in Ordnung ist ), da ja, wenn auch etwas " versteckt" auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit hingewiesen wird. Die stehe ja auch in den AGBs, die man ja bei Anmeldung als gelesen bestätigen muss. Da ist es auch kein Trost, dass der zugegeben hat, dass er selbst natürlich auch normalerweise die AGBs nicht liest.
Einzige Möglichkeit wäre seiner Meinung nach " Sie wissen ja, dass wir keine Rechtsberatung... "eine Zivilklage.
Oder aussitzen.....Erfahrungsgemäss höre es spätestens nach einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid auf....
So eine Sch.......Den Brief an die Bank schick ich trotzdem raus.....


----------



## Goblin (2 Juli 2012)

> Die stehe ja auch in den AGBs


 
Da hat sie aber nix zu suchen. Im Supermarkt muss ich auch nicht in irgendwelchen AgB wühlen um zu erfahren was ein Brot kostet



> Oder aussitzen.....Erfahrungsgemäss höre es spätestens nach einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid auf....


 
Genau so ist es. Ein Mahnbescheid halte ich für unwahrscheinlich

Eigentlich ist die Polizei verpflichtet Anzeigen aufzunehmen. Ob ermittelt wird oder nicht entscheidet der Staatsanwalt,nicht die Polizei


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 Juli 2012)

bluetooth schrieb:


> Anruf der (A....) Polizeidirektion erhalten, welche über meine Anzeige bei der Berliner Polizei von derselben informiert worden ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre dann evtl. Strafvereitlung im Amt! Die Entscheidung, ob zu ermitteln ist, obliegt nicht der Polizei sondern der StA. Dieser ist jeder Vorgang zur Entscheidung vorzulegen, insbesondere dann, wenn es einen "Anfangsverdacht" gibt!

Schlimmer noch - wer behauptet denn überhaupt, das die Berliner Behörden zuständig sind? Kleiner Hinweis ist hier!


----------



## bluetooth (3 Juli 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das Problem gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren und die Staatsanwaltschat Darmstadt (wohlgemerkt nicht Berlin) hat ganze Lager mit abertausenden von solchen Anzeigen, wie man auch schon in diversen Fernsehberichten sehen konnte.


1. Wieso eigentlich Darmstadt??? Habe nirgends was gefunden, nicht mal im Unternehmensregister...
"Auszug aus dem Unternehmensregister": übrigens sind diese Auszüge öffentlich jedermann frei zugänglich, (nur falls einer denkt, man dürfe das hier nicht abdrucken...in der AGB steht auch nichts davon...)

Auszug aus dem Unternehmensregister":

Amtsgericht Charlottenburg (Berlin) Aktenzeichen: HRB 135830 B
Bekannt gemacht am: 08.08.2011 12:00 Uhr ​In () gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
Neueintragungen
Vendis GmbH
04.08.2011

Hauptstadtsee 866. V V GmbH, Berlin, Einstein Palais, Friedrichstr. 171, 10117 Berlin. Firma: Hauptstadtsee 866. V V GmbH Sitz / Zweigniederlassung: Berlin; Geschäftsanschrift:; Einstein Palais, Friedrichstr. 171, 10117 Berlin Gegenstand: Verwaltung eigener Vermögenswerte. Stamm- bzw. Grundkapital: 25.000,00 EUR Vertretungsregelung: Ist ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, wird die Gesellschaft gemeinschaftlich durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer in Gemeinschaft mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Alleinvertretungsbefugnis kann erteilt werden. Geschäftsführer:; 1. Hundt, Angelika, *02.11.1975, Wesseling Rechtsform: Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung; Gesellschaftsvertrag vom: 25.07.2011.
Amtsgericht Charlottenburg (Berlin) Aktenzeichen: HRB 135830 B
Bekannt gemacht am: 07.11.2011 12:00 Uhr ​In () gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
Veränderungen
03.11.2011

Hauptstadtsee 866. V V GmbH, Berlin, Unter den Linden 16, 10117 Berlin. Firma: Vendis GmbH Sitz / Zweigniederlassung: Geschäftsanschrift:; Unter den Linden 16, 10117 Berlin Gegenstand: Die Entwicklung von Softwarelösungen, Marketingdienstleistungen für Firmenkunden, Webdesign sowie alle damit verbundenen Tätigkeiten Nicht mehrGeschäftsführer:; 1. Hundt, Angelika; Geschäftsführer:; 2. Rüpps, Eva, *06.08.1956, Berlin; mit der Befugnis die Gesellschaft allein zu vertreten mit der Befugnis Rechtsgeschäfte mit sich selbst oder als Vertreter Dritter abzuschließen Rechtsform: Durch Beschluss der Gesellschafterversammlung vom 12.10.2011 ist der Gesellschaftsvertrag vollständig neu gefasst, u.a. in den §§ 1 (Firma), 2 (Gegenstand) und 3 (Geschäftsanteile).
Auszug aus dem Unternehmensregister":

Interessant ist aber, dass die Firma offensichtlich auf Facebook auch betrügerisch sehr aktiv ist und abzockt...Da scheints ja auch ganz schön rund zu gehen....nach diversen Kommentaren sind dort auch Private und Minderjährige über Facebook bei Ventis gelandet...eben gesehen:http://verbraucherschutz.de/registrieren-sie-sich-nicht-bei-der-firma-vendis/1. KXXXXXX_schreibt am 27.06.2012 um 09:41 _Ich bin auch reingefallen und habe mich eben auf der Facebook-Seite Vendis Internetbetrug registriert! Unglaublich, mit welcher Cool- und Frechheit die auf alle Mails reagieren. Ich werde nun überhaupt nicht mehr agieren – alle mails wandern ungesehen in den Papierkorb und alle Postsendungen ungeöffnet ins Altpapier!!! Ich komme übrigens aus Österreich und habe diese Seite genau 1x besucht (aus reiner Neugierde) – nirgends war für mich etwas von Kostenpflicht zu lesen( !2. 
*Antworten*​XXXXXX_schreibt am 30.06.2012 um 21:58 _Mittlerweile sind wir bei Facebook 141 Mitglieder stark und zu finden unter :1) Vendis GmbH Betrug?da die Seite seit einigen Tagen huddelt, haben wir eine ” Notfallseite” eröffnet:2) Vendis Abzocke???über tatkräftige Unterstützung freuen wir uns1!

Ganz schön fleissig, unsere Frau Rülps


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2012)

bluetooth schrieb:


> 1. Wieso eigentlich Darmstadt??? Habe nirgends was gefunden, nicht mal im Unternehmensregister...


Kannst du auch nicht aber schau mal hier den Link von Nico:


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wer wohl wieder mal mutmaßlich dahintersteckt???
> 
> Na, die da!


So was zu interpretieren bedarf schon etwas Sacherfahrung, die man in Berlin sicherlich nicht hat.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Juli 2012)

> Unter den Linden 16


...ist (war auch nicht anders zu erwarten) eine der ersten Adressen in der Hauptstadt für die Bereitstellung eines virtuellen Büros. Dort haben gleich mehrere Bürodienstleister ihren Sitz, z. B. die MatchOffice ApS aus Hamburg und die Excellent Business Center GmbH aus Köln.


----------



## bluetooth (4 Juli 2012)

Bei einem Freund hab ich das hier gesehen, hat er von Computerbild-Abzockschutz kostenlos runtergeladen...
warnt auch vor xxx.Grosshandel-Angebote.de und vielen anderen....und zwar immer, wenn man eine gemeldete Site eingibt oder verlinkt wird etc.Ist das Ding zu empfehlen? Sieht mal gut aus....
uf http://i.computer-bild.de/imgs/2/5/...ILD-Abzockschutz-737x745-0058bee9343f9515.jpg


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Juli 2012)

Es ersetzt natürlich nicht Brain 3.0.


----------



## bluetooth (4 Juli 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Es ersetzt natürlich nicht Brain 3.0.


Klar, denken sollte man schon selbst, aber man sieht ja, dass das Hirn manchmal eben doch aushängt wenn man 80% Rabatt, Sparen, Grosshandel etc. liest. Sonst wären einige von uns ( ich inklusive ) nicht in diesem Forum unterwegs......na ja, brain ist ja jetzt von uralt auf 3.0 geupdated,
aber Microsoft ist halt überall (" Microsoft hat eine Sicherheitslücke entdeckt. ->>Zum Update....." ). Sicher ist man nirgends, schon gar nicht im www    ...


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2012)

bluetooth schrieb:


> ... aber man sieht ja, dass das Hirn manchmal eben doch aushängt wenn man 80% Rabatt, Sparen, Grosshandel etc. liest...


Genau DA sollte man aber sowas von hellhörig werden, bzw so abgebrüht sein das Ding einfach wegzuklicken.
Was zu schön ist um wahr zu sein ist es nur in den seltensten Fällen


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2012)

http://www.bvdw.org/mybvdw/media/download/bvdw-whitepaper-button-loesung.pdf?file=2333


> Anbieter, welche ihre Waren und Dienstleistungen ausschließlich an Gewerbetreibende richten (B2B), fallen nicht unter die Neuregelung. Allerdings müssen sie dafür sorgen, dass Verbraucher tatsächlich von dem Angebot ausgeschlossen sind. Ein Hinweis wie "nur für Industrie, Handel, Handwerk und Gewerbe" ist dabei nicht ausreichend, um von einer Adressierung der Werbung lediglich an Gewerbetreibende ausgehen zu können (vgl. OLG München v. 02.09.2009, Az.: 6 W 2070/09). Vielmehr muss durch geeignete technisch-organisatorische Maßnahmen sichergestellt werden, dass tatsächlich nur gewerbliche Letztverbraucher auf entsprechende Angebote zugreifen und Verträge schließen können. Eine Maßnahme kann hier die Vorab-Prüfung der Umsatzsteueridentifikationsnummer sein.


----------



## Malani (20 Juli 2012)

Lohnt es sich als Betroffene, diesen Verein anzuzeigen? Wie ich sehe bin ich nicht allein auf Kriegsfuß mit VENDIS 
Also zahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall, werde mich auf alle Fälle an die Polizei wenden. Wer will kann sich mir anschließen.
Die sind so was von dreist, da bleibt einem echt die... na ja, nur nicht aufregen.

Malani


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 Juli 2012)

Wahrscheinlich sieht die Staatsanwaltschaft keinen Betrug und stellt das Verfahren wieder ein. Diese Sachen sind dann eventuell Einschüchterungsmaterial für urteile-24.de.


----------



## Malani (20 Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Wichtig ist doch, dass man sich dagegen wehrt - geht auch irgendwie an die Substanz.  Und je mehr sich wehren, desto besser. Hatte so etwas ähnliches schon mal 2006 erlebt. Nachdem das Verfahren eingestellt war (dazu kommt es wirklich in den meisten Fällen), hatte ich aber Ruhe vor dem Inhaber einer Internetfirma.
Eine Anzeige ist zwar ein Aufwand, doch wenn jeder Betroffene eine startet, ist das Ding bald medienreif.

Malani


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 Juli 2012)

Gegen die Brüder Sch. und Helfershelfer wurden bereits so viele Strafanzeigen erstattet und die Ermittlungsverfahren massig wieder eingestellt.

Gut, die müssen demnächst vor Gericht, aber bis dahin, Tja. Versuchen kann man es mit Anzeigen, nur ich befürchte eben das bereits geschriebene.


----------



## Hippo (20 Juli 2012)

Meine Meinung?
Wenn Du Robin Hood heißt kämpfe es durch.
Wenn Du nicht Robin Hood heißt und wenig Nerven dafür hast - ignoriere sie und reagiere nur - ggf mit hilfe eines erfahrenen Anwalts


----------



## ich-bin-so-doof (21 Juli 2012)

Mein Username entspricht mir grad! Und bis eben war ich der Überzeugung "mir passiert das nie!" - mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen.Im übrigen bei mir war es ein Link von Facebook.....
Ich werds aussitzen - wie schon viele gesagt haben - die müssen dann die Kosten erstmal vorrausschießen. Allerdings werde ich genannten Musterbrief auch absenden (Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz) - hat das schon jemand mal gemacht? davon hab ich jetzt nirgends was gefunden. Und werde hier natürlich immer wieder reinsehen was so passiert ist.
Zahlen werd ich in keinem Fall!
Gruß ich-bin-so-doof


----------



## Goblin (21 Juli 2012)

> Allerdings werde ich genannten Musterbrief auch absenden


 
Würde ich nicht machen. Man muss denen doch nicht noch mehr Daten von einem geben wie sie ohnehin schon haben. Wer reagiert,zeigt dass er sich Gedanken macht,und vielleicht auch irgendwann zahlt obwohl er es gar nicht muss. Den Nutzlosen ist es völlig Schnuppe ob man ihnen einen Musterbrief,Kochrezepte oder das Vaterunser schickt. Die Mahnen unbeindruckt weiter


----------



## ich-bin-so-doof (21 Juli 2012)

Hi Goblin,
ok - dann lass ich das  und sitze aus. Eine Mail mit Wiederspruch habe ich (blöderweise) geschickt und habe danach erst mich hier schlau gemacht - aber nachdem ich da nix eingestanden habe wissen die von mir weiter nix. Und ansonsten werd ich ab jetzt schön meine Fingerchen still halten wenn die was schreiben und mich weiterhin über meine Blödheit ärgernAber schuld bin ich ja selber. Und sollten sie doch mal was vom Gericht kommen kann ich immer noch nen Anwalt einschalten. Glaub ich aber net - warum sollten sie - sie wollen ja Geld und nix ausgeben. Wenn von 100 angemahnten 50 zahlen hat sichs für die schon gelohnt denk ich - für die anderen 50 die Gerichtskosten zu zahlen bedeutet ja kein Gewinn und darauf hoff ich jetzt mal. 
Werde hier in jedem Fall weiterverfolgen und natürlich auch berichten - bisher hab ich ja noch keine Rechnung etc.
Meine Eltern hatten sowas ähnliches - haben einmal am Telefon zu oft ja gesagt und schon war die Rechnung da - auch hier wird ausgesessen. Grad deswegen ärgert es mich, dass ich jetzt auch so blöde war.....

Dachte mir es könnte mir rein rechtlich was helfen - hab ja dann gekündigt - aber ich fürchte bei denen ihrem Briefkasten handelt es sich warscheinlich eh um eine Papiertonne.... und keiner wirds lesen - ob Einschreibe oder nicht.

Gruß
*diejenige mit passendem Username*


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juli 2012)

ich-bin-so-doof schrieb:


> .....aber ich fürchte bei denen ihrem Briefkasten handelt es sich warscheinlich eh um eine Papiertonne.... und keiner wirds lesen - ob Einschreibe oder nicht.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Da wirds vermutlich zugehen wie damals beim Brain


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juli 2012)

Da kennt sich jemand aber aus! 

-- 
Edit: Wir verlinken keine Hetzseiten! (hr)

NB: Die Verlinkung ging zwar nicht zu einer Hetzseite, sondern zu Google - aber ok........


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 Juli 2012)

Malani schrieb:


> ....doch wenn jeder Betroffene eine startet, ist das Ding bald medienreif.


 
"Medienreif" ist ein schön-euphemistisch umschreibender Ausdruck dafür, dass die Medien tatsächlich dutzenfach, wenn nicht gar hundertfach darüber berichtet haben. Die Frage sollte eigentlich lauten, wann begreifen die Strafverfolgungsbehörden endlich, dass wir es mit einer eigenen Mafia zu tun haben? Nämlich einem Zusammenschluß krimineller Anwälte mit Kapital in der Hinterhand mit Desperados, die aus ihrer persönlichen Verzweiflung bereit waren, ihre Namen dafür zu verbrennen, dass Investoren gigantische Renditen erzielen konnten.


----------



## Heiko (21 Juli 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> NB: Die Verlinkung ging zwar nicht zu einer Hetzseite, sondern zu Google - aber ok........


Falsch. Die ging direkt dahin. Ich kann Dir gerne per PN das Originalposting schicken. Das haben wir nämlich konserviert.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (21 Juli 2012)

Ich habe das ursprüngliche Posting von Nicko1998 gesehen und habe seinen geposteten Link angeklickt und das ging zur Google-Suche, wo man 2 Suchergebnisse mit Ziel zu dieser Seite, die Ihr als "Hetzseite" bezeichnet, sah. Direkt wurde diese Seite hier nicht verlinkt, höchstens das Posting hat sich danach auf wundersame Weise selbst verändert und der Google-Link wurde zum Direktlink.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juli 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ich habe das ursprüngliche Posting von Nicko1998 gesehen und habe seinen geposteten Link angeklickt und das ging zur Google-Suche, wo man 2 Suchergebnisse mit Ziel zu dieser Seite, die Ihr als "Hetzseite" bezeichnet, sah. Direkt wurde diese Seite hier nicht verlinkt, höchstens das Posting hat sich danach auf wundersame Weise selbst verändert und der Google-Link wurde zum Direktlink.


Genauso ist es. Auch ich habe das entsprechende Posting "konserviert" und wundere mich nun, dass plötzlich und geheimnisvoll hieraus ein Direktlink zu der betreffenden Seite entstanden sein soll. Aber ich möchte die Sache nicht allzu hoch hängen - es gibt schließlich wichtigere Dinge im Leben....


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2012)

Das ist wohl wahr ...


> - es gibt schließlich wichtigere Dinge im Leben....


... und wenn einer von uns situativ was rausgenoimmen hat ...
>>>> dann schluckt die Kröte einfach!
Wir sind auch nur Menschen


----------



## Orlando12 (26 Juli 2012)

VENDIS

Die Abzocke via Grosshandelsadressen unter Ausschaltung des Konsumentenschutzes (man tituliert sich als Unternehmer, das gilt dann auch).
Es gibt da eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei ---- die sich mit den Brüdern, der Schwester beschäfitgt.

ANSATZ: die AGBs sind rechtswiedrig, da ähnliche Formulierungen bereits juristisch ausjudiziert sind.

In meinem Fall, mein Dad ist drauf reingefallen, reichte ein Einspruch (zumindest bist heute. ist schon 2 Monate her)

und der HINWEIS; das die Angelegenheit von den IHNEN BEREITS BEKANNTEN RECHTSANWÄLTEN via KLAGE angefochten wird.

sie haben zwar neuerlich alles von sich gewiesen und die Eintreibung angedroht nur getan hat sich biser nix, Funkstille , auch gut.
Habe hier im Forum auch gelesen, dass das Einschreiten des RA 83€ gekostet hätte. die Kanzlei googelt man mit dem Begriff Vendis.

Also nur ned nachgeben, ... 
lg
Orlando


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Juli 2012)

Meinst du das hier?


			
				RA Rader schrieb:
			
		

> Ein behaupteter Vertrag sollte jedenfalls nicht kampflos akzeptiert werden!


----------



## Mistake (2 August 2012)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde,

will nur mitteilen, dass Vendis mir heute die "letzte" Mahnung mit allem Pi Pa Po geschickt hat. Sogar eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung ist dabei. Habe ich alles abgeheftet, bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht. Ich werde berichten...

Gruß Mistake


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (2 August 2012)

So wie bei der Nutzlosbranche üblich: Kalletaler Dreieck


----------



## Mistake (3 August 2012)

VENDIS und Co.

da fällt mir ein, dass gestern im Radio ein Urteil verlautbart wurde, mit dem Abzockern weiter die Daumenschrauben angezogen werden. Künftig gilt die sog. "Button"-Beststätigung, die unübersehbar und zweifelsfrei so plaziert werden muss, dass NICHTS mehr übersehen werden kann und mehrfach die ausdrückliche Kostenpflichtigkeit als gewünscht bestätigt werden muss. Mal sehen was die Tage so in den Zeitungen veröffentlicht wird.

Mistake


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2012)

Gilt NICHT für gewerbliche Kunden


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (3 August 2012)

Es ist kein Urteil sondern ein Gesetz. Bitte hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...de-auf-besucherfang.28409/page-46#post-352409


----------



## bluetooth (3 August 2012)

Sodala....
nach der 1. Rechnung vom 27.06.2012 ist heute die 1. Zahlungserinnerung eingetrudelt: Schwätz-bla-bla, " leider konnten wir bisher keinen Zahlungseingang.. " , " sicher haben Sie vergessen.. ".
Stimmt, in letzter Zeit macht mir mein Gedächtnis zu schaffen... Freundlicherweise räumt man uns eine Verlängerung der Zahlungsfrist um sage und schreibe 1 ganzen Woche ein, ist das nicht nett?
Uuuups...jetzt ist mir die Erinnerung ganz aus Versehen in den Schredder gefallen...was mach ich denn jetzt??? 
So kann ich meinen Zahlungsverpflichtungen auf keinen Fall nachkommen...Muss ich wohl bis zum nächsten Schreiben warten...
ääääh...wie hiess die Firma noch mal??? Ja, ja, das Gedächtniss


----------



## kasimir (3 August 2012)

Mistake schrieb:


> Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> will nur mitteilen, dass Vendis mir heute die "letzte" Mahnung mit allem Pi Pa Po geschickt hat. Sogar eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung ist dabei. Habe ich alles abgeheftet, bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht. Ich werde berichten...
> 
> Gruß Mistake


 
Bin sehr gespannt auf deine weiteren Berichte.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Beweis, den vendis anhand der IP Adresse erbringen müßte. Ich denke, IP Adressen werden nur für 6 Monate gespeichert. Bis es zu einem gerichtlichen Verfahren kommt, sind die 6 Monate längst vorbei. Kann dann noch nachverfolgt werden, von welchem Anschluß aus eine Verbindung zu Vendis aufgbaut wurde? Wie will vendis denn überhaupt etwas beweisen? Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Gruß Kasimir


----------



## nich-mit-mir (3 August 2012)

kasimir schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt auf deine weiteren Berichte.
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Beweis, den vendis anhand der IP Adresse erbringen müßte. Ich denke, IP Adressen werden nur für 6 Monate gespeichert. Bis es zu einem gerichtlichen Verfahren kommt, sind die 6 Monate längst vorbei. Kann dann noch nachverfolgt werden, von welchem Anschluß aus eine Verbindung zu Vendis aufgbaut wurde? Wie will vendis denn überhaupt etwas beweisen? Kennt sich da jemand aus?
> 
> Gruß Kasimir


Nichts ist damit. Eine IP beweist rein garnichts. Ebenso ist da nichts  mit dem speichern der IP für 6 Monate. Der rosa Riese z.B. speichert 7 Tage (Stichwort "Voratsdatenspeicherung" ).


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 August 2012)

kasimir schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Beweis, den vendis anhand der IP Adresse erbringen müßte. Ich denke, IP Adressen werden nur für 6 Monate gespeichert.


Ach Kasimir, ersetze Monate durch Tage! IP-Adressen sagen nahezu gar nichts aus! Diese Halunken, ähm .... der Anbieter kann damit gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## jupp11 (3 August 2012)

kasimir schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Beweis, den vendis anhand der IP Adresse erbringen müßte.


http://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## Goblin (3 August 2012)

Eine Ip beweist keinen Vertragschluss. Die können sich die Ip einrahmen und über den Kamin hängen,oder zur ewigen Erinnerung auf den Hintern Tattoowieren.


----------



## sonikks (3 August 2012)

Wie ist jetzt eigentlich der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ?
Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine freundliche Mahnung per Mail und heute eine Mahnung per Post erhalten. Hat jemand darüber hinaus Aktivitäten von Vendis, 2. Mahnung, Inkasso, ect. erhalten ?

Die ganze Sache läuft ja jetzt schon einige Zeit und die ersten unter den Betroffenen von Vendis müssten ja eigentlich weitergehende Aktionen und Androhungen erhalten haben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Verein so schnell aufgibt.


----------



## Mistake (3 August 2012)

Hallo Kasimir,
ich weiss das auch nicht. Jedoch hat mein Anwalt sehr eindringlich Vendis zur Datenlöschung aufgefordert. Ich warte mal ab. Bei mir ist es ja nun schon einige Monate her. Schauen wir doch einfach auf die Dinge die da kommen. Ich bin froh, "nicht alleine" hier zu stehen, so können wir wunderbar gegenseitig berichten. Ich werde bis zur "letzten Patrone" gegen Vendis kämpfen. Ich war nur sehr erstaunt, dass man mir nun RATENZAHLUNG angeboten hat, man versucht doch hier "von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge" zu treffen. Mit dem Ratenzahlungsangebot (mit dem natürlich vorher die Forderung von Vendis bedingungslos anerkannt werden muss) soll der Betroffene wegen der nun "Zahlungserleichterung" weiter in der Falle verweilen. 

Mistake


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2012)

Mistake schrieb:


> Jedoch hat mein Anwalt sehr eindringlich Vendis zur Datenlöschung aufgefordert.


Das sind immer solche hilflosen Versuche, wenn man sonst nicht weiter weiß.


----------



## ich-bin-so-doof (3 August 2012)

2 Mails und einen Brief später weiß ich nun ganz sicher meine Zugangsdaten.... mal guggen was die machen wenn ich umgezogen bin und ausversehen vergesse einen Nachsendeantrag zu stellen....


----------



## bluetooth (3 August 2012)

ich-bin-so-doof schrieb:


> 2 Mails und einen Brief später weiß ich nun ganz sicher meine Zugangsdaten.... mal guggen was die machen wenn ich umgezogen bin und ausversehen vergesse einen Nachsendeantrag zu stellen....


 
kann ich Dir sagen....
bei meinem letzten Umzug hat eine Versicherung, der ich vergass meine letzte Adresse mitzuteilen, ( ich glaube das war damals beim Einwohnermeldeamt von denen angefragt worden ) meine Adresse ermitteln lassen.
Dafür haben die mir dann knapp 15 € Auslagen in Rechnung gestellt. Das kann Dir dann nicht unbedingt bei Vendis passieren, aber es gibt ja auch noch andere die Deine neue Adresse bräuchten ( siehe Versicherungen, Telekom etc. ) Und ne neue Adresse krieg ich auch im Internet raus...
Das nervt Dich nur und bringt nix.....


----------



## ich-bin-so-doof (4 August 2012)

Ziehe ja innerhalb des Ortes um - Telekom kriegt das ja mit weil ich meine Nummer auch umschreibe lasse - aber das stimmt schon  - andere sollten das ja auch mitbekommen - Versicherungen etc. Herausbekommen tun sie das zwar sicherlich aber ich glaube kaum, dass die € 15,-- investieren und zweitens sich soviel arbeit machen - aber es gibt wie gesagt noch einiges anderes wichtiges, die es wissen sollten. Da hast du recht.


----------



## Goblin (4 August 2012)

Du machst Dir Gedanken darüber ob der Mahnmüll ankommt oder nicht ? Is doch nicht Dein Problem


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 August 2012)

Das man sich so viele Gedanken macht. Unverständlich. Kommt mir vor als wäre die ganze Aufklärung schon wieder für die Katz gewesen.


----------



## ich-bin-so-doof (5 August 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Du machst Dir Gedanken darüber ob der Mahnmüll ankommt oder nicht ? Is doch nicht Dein Problem


Nein- eher ob ich ihn damit vermeiden bzw. die Herrschaften noch bissi ärgern kann


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2012)

ich-bin-so-doof schrieb:


> die Herrschaften noch bissi ärgern kann


Du bist aber nicht in der Position, die ärgern zu können. Außerdem läuft das alles softwaremäßig ab - welche Maschine könnte geärgert werden (abgesehen vom Mitarbeiter, der deinen Quatsch verarbeitet?)


----------



## ich-bin-so-doof (5 August 2012)

Ist schon klasse wenn man sich Gedanken macht und überlegt WAS dann wohl passieren WÜRDE WENN man das macht und man dann gleich angegriffen wird. Vor allen Dingen bei deinem Satz in Klammern KÖNNTE man meine du bist ein Mitarbeiter.....


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2012)

ich-bin-so-doof schrieb:


> ... *KÖNNTE man meine du bist ein Mitarbeiter.....*











> Reducal
> Registriert seit:
> 17 März 2004
> Beiträge:
> 10.193


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (5 August 2012)

7 Jahre Nutzlosbranche bringen recht viel Erfahrung mit sich und Du, ich-bin-so-doof, willst anscheinend das Rad neu erfinden.


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2012)

NLB - manche User sind doch immer wieder für einen Lacher gut ...


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2012)

Aber irgendwie hat sie ja Recht - ich verdiene tatsächlich meine Brötchen mit diesen Halunken (zum Glück aber auch ohne sie!)


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 August 2012)

Momentan verseucht Vendis neben Yahoo und Bing vor allem Amazon, Quoka und Ebay mit seiner Werbung, wobei mir eine Sache sehr sehr komisch vorkommt. Vielleicht hilft mir da jemand, der den Weg in die Abofalle versucht nachzuvollziehen und genau wie ich auf dieses sehr sehr komische Ding kommt.

Aktuelle Werbeschaltung auf Ebay, Quoka und Amazon: Suchbegriff "Fahrrad", "Rasenmäher", "Spielwaren" oder "Waschmaschine": Anzeige in den Sponsoren-links i.d.R. unten "......... <grosshandel-produkte.com>". Der erste Klick führt direkt in die Abofalle <grosshandel-produkte.de>, jeder weitere Klick in das Tarnprojekt <grosshandel-produkte.com>. Technischer Trick?


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie hat sie ja Recht - ich verdiene tatsächlich meine Brötchen mit diesen Halunken (zum Glück aber auch ohne sie!)


Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
ROFL


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> .... Technischer Trick?


Nö, HTML, hinterlegte Links, da ist nix "tricky"
Guck mal, hier gehts zu >>> Ebay <<<


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Aktuelle Werbeschaltung auf ... Amazon: Suchbegriff ... "Rasenmäher"


Stimmt und nach wie vor ohne angewendeter Buttonlösung.

​​ 


Hippo schrieb:


> ...da ist nix "tricky"


Aber Tricky saß im Knast (_tricky_.at: Abzocker verurteilt), während diese Anbieter bislang drumherum gekommen sind.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 August 2012)

Die Buttonlösung ist nur für Endverbraucher gedacht, nicht aber für Gewerbetreibende, denen der Gesetzgeber eine geringere Schutzwürdigkeit zumutet. Was ja letzten Endes auch soweit okay wäre, wenn die Regelung nicht durch höchstrichterliche Entscheidungen, dass Jemand, der sich als Gewerbetreibender ausgibt, auch als solcher behandeln lassen muss, ausgehebelt werden könnte. So gesehen ein juristisches Eigentor, denn einmal braucht man als Anbieter ausschließlich für Gewerbetreibende nicht die Button-Lösung umsetzen und zum anderen kann man weiterhin ganz gezielt Endverbraucher, jetzt sogar mit höchstrichterlicher Sanktion, abzocken . Man merkt halt die syndikusianische äääh rechtsanwältliche Führungshand hinter der Masche.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Die Buttonlösung ist nur für Endverbraucher gedacht, nicht aber für Gewerbetreibende...


Bist du dir sicher?

@ Teleton, was sagst du dazu?


Teleton schrieb:


> Er hat immerhin drüber nachgedacht Unternehmer in den Schutzbereich rein zunehmen:
> http://gesetzgebung.beck.de/sites/gesetzgebung.beck.de/files/br-drs525-11B.pdf
> 
> *Gesetz zur Änderung des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs zum besseren Schutz der Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher vor Kostenfallen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr Art 1 Zif 2 BGB
> ...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 August 2012)

Nun, nachgedacht wurde Unternehmer mit einzubeziehen. Aber wurde es auch umgesetzt?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 August 2012)

Auf urteile-24.de gehts schon los mit Einschüchterungsurteile und zwar:

"Der BGH (Urteil vom 22.12.2004 - VIII ZR 91/04) hat entschieden: Dem Käufer, der dem Verkäufer einen gewerblichen Verwendungszweck der Kaufsache vortäuscht, ist die Berufung auf die Vorschriften über den Verbrauchsgüterkauf (§§ 474 ff. BGB) verwehrt."



Warum verlangt man eigentlich vor einer Freischaltung keine Kopie der Gewerbeanmeldung? Weil man es nicht will? Weil man Verbraucher mit voller Absicht gleich in die Falle locken möchte?


----------



## Teleton (6 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Nun, nachgedacht wurde Unternehmer mit einzubeziehen. Aber wurde es auch umgesetzt?


Leider nein, das dauert wieder 7 Jahre bis der Gesetzgeber die Schutzbedürftigkeit  der Klein oder Scheingewerbetreibenden erkennt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 August 2012)

@ Teleton: shhhhhh..
@ Nutzlosbranche: Yep richtig erkannt. Die Venditen und Melangauner heben natürlich voll auf diese "Lücke" ab. Und natürlich wird es Endverbrauchern leicht gemacht, sich zu registrieren. Steckt ja schon in der Werbung für "Kinderwagen + günstig" oder "fahrrad + günstig", dass die eben nicht die Gewerbetreibenden als Kunden anlocken wollen, sondern Leute auf der Suche nach Schnäppchen. Im Fall von "Kinderwagen" halt nach jungen Eltern, also genau den Leuten, denen es so richtig leicht fällt, eine Abzockrechnung zu bezahlen. (Sorry, gibbet einen Smiley für Sarkasmus?)


----------



## dvill (7 August 2012)

http://www.it-recht-kanzlei.de/b2b-...-zulässige-einschränkung-voraussetzungen.html


> Die Rechtsprechung verlangt von Händlern, die den Erwerberkreis auf Gewerbetreibende beschränken, dass diese im Rahmen ihrer Angebote und der Abwicklung der Geschäfte alles ihnen Zumutbare unternehmen, um eine mögliche Verbraucherbeteiligung weitestgehend auszuschließen.
> 
> Hierbei gilt es, die von der Rechtsprechung aufgestellten Anforderungen zu beachten.
> 
> Andernfalls läuft der Händler Gefahr, dass ein Gericht seine Angebote auch als an Verbraucher gerichtet wertet. In diesem Fall handelt der Verkäufer dann meist wettbewerbswidrig, weil er durch seine Ausrichtung seiner Angebote an Gewerbetreibende in aller Regel zwingende Verbraucherrechte beschneidet.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (7 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Rechtsprechung verlangt von Händlern, die den Erwerberkreis auf Gewerbetreibende beschränken, dass diese im Rahmen ihrer Angebote und der Abwicklung der Geschäfte alles ihnen Zumutbare unternehmen, um eine mögliche Verbraucherbeteiligung weitestgehend auszuschließen.
> 
> Hierbei gilt es, die von der Rechtsprechung aufgestellten Anforderungen zu beachten.
> 
> Andernfalls läuft der Händler Gefahr, dass ein Gericht seine Angebote auch als an Verbraucher gerichtet wertet. In diesem Fall handelt der Verkäufer dann meist wettbewerbswidrig, weil er durch seine Ausrichtung seiner Angebote an Gewerbetreibende in aller Regel zwingende Verbraucherrechte beschneidet.


Jetzt müßte man nur noch selber B2B Betreiber sein, oder ein paar Betreiber kennen. Und schon stände einer  kleinen Abmahnwelle bei Vendis nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## dvill (8 August 2012)

Die Bande arbeitet zielgruppengenau:

http://www.grosshandel-produkte.de/landing/sSd42098uhNKaeZzQYwas3session/?a=101&sub=T0_Y_LIEF_2347782&pid=5892

Die vierstellige Zahl hinten darf man durchzählen. Zu jeder (oder fast jeder)  Zahl kommt ein anderer Artikel als Text in den Button.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2012)

http://www.grosshandel-produkte.de/registrieren



> Durch Drücken des Buttons
> "Jetzt anmelden" entstehen
> Ihnen Kosten von 238,80 Euro
> zzgl. Mwst pro Jahr (12 Monate
> ...


 
Wenn das im Sinne des Gesetzgebers sein soll, hat man seitens des Gesetzgebers seine Sinne nicht beieinander

sehr schön recherchiert. Und die Forenleitung hier sollte genug Möglichkeiten haben, so etwas an wichtigen Stellen bekannt zu machen.

Ilse & Sabine: Unsere Powerfrauen. Oh Gott!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (8 August 2012)

Da die sich nicht an die Buttonlösung halten müssen, machen sie es natürlich nicht.

Im TV wurde letztens nur wieder davon gesprochen, dass sich diese Abzocker nicht daran halten. Kein Wort davon das die unseriösen der Branche eine Gesetzeslücke durch Umstieg auf "Schein-B2B" ausnutzen.


----------



## Grisu112 (10 August 2012)

Hallo
Habe ein Zelt gesucht auf Amazon. Ein Link bis 80 % sparen. Anmelden und jetzt ein Abo am Hals toll. habe gestern die Rechnung bekommen.


----------



## Goblin (10 August 2012)

> und jetzt ein Abo am Hals


 
Sicher ? Ließs mal die anderen Beiträge zu diesem Thema hier    |


Du verstehst ...


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2012)

Grisu112 schrieb:


> Habe ein Zelt gesucht auf Amazon. Ein Link bis 80 % sparen.


Du hättest bei Amazon bleiben sollen und nicht den gesponserten Link betätigen dürfen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 August 2012)

Von der ungeAIGNERt-Gruppe ist jedenfalls keine Abhilfe zu erwarten:


> .....eine Inaugenscheinnahme der Anmeldeseite grosshandel-produkte.de/registrieren hat hier keine Hinweise
> für eine "betrügerische Masche" erkennen lassen, weil sich das Angebot "... ausschließlich (an) ... Firmen,
> Gewerbetreibende, Handwerksbetriebe, Vereine oder Behörden und selbständige Freiberufler ..." richtet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 August 2012)

Die verstehens nix bzw. haben von nix eine Ahnung, z.B. wie Verbraucher auf diese B2B-Seite gelockt werden, darum so eine Antwort.

Und wegen dem Preis. Der steht/stand bei den ganzen anderen Nutzlosseiten auch an der Seite in einem Fließtext.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 August 2012)

Ich hatte denen eine recht umfangreiche Dokumentation, die auch das "Vorleben" der Betreiber beinhaltete, überlassen. Aber gut, es wäre überraschend gewesen, eine andere Reaktion von diesem Laden zu erfahren.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (15 August 2012)

Das interessiert die doch nicht. Die bejubeln doch lieber ihr tolles lückenhaftes Gesetz und jetzt ist Schluß mit Abofalle.


----------



## Grisu112 (17 August 2012)

Hallo
Habe mir mal gedanken zu dem Click auf diesen link bei Amazon gemacht. Da waren die Daten die ich von Vendis Gmbh bekommen habe schon enthalten.
vor allem die Vereinsdaten wie geht das denn? Als ich da dann Angerufen habe sagte man mir das es unter dem Namen keine Anmeldung gibt.


----------



## Stier (17 August 2012)

Hallo,
es ist schon merkwürdig, dass man von einem gesponserten Link von Amazon mit einem Klick auf die Vendis-Seite kommt, ich gebe Amazon ein Teil Mitverantwortung für Ihre Links.   Natürlich auch für meine 284,-€, denn man befand sich auf einer sicheren Seite und dachte, dass Amazon auch die anderen Links überprüft und habe mich angemeldet.
Bei Yahoo ist es nicht viel besser, gibst Du dort einen Suchbegriff, wie Felge ein, steht ganz oben: Großhandelsprodukte 60% günstiger und in 2Klicks bist Du angemeldet.
Wir sollten uns das nicht gefallen lassen, denn als kleine Firmen sind wir schlechter gestellt, als der normale Bürger, weil wir kein Rücktrittsangebot haben.
Wendet Euch an die Wettbewerbszentrale in Bad Homburg und schildert Euren Fall, je mehr desto besser.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 August 2012)

Stier schrieb:


> Bei Yahoo ist es nicht viel besser, gibst Du dort einen Suchbegriff, wie Felge ein, steht ganz oben: Großhandelsprodukte 60% günstiger und in 2Klicks bist Du angemeldet.


Klar, man ist angemeldet ohne seine Daten wo eingegeben zu haben. Wo haben sie die her?


----------



## Stier (17 August 2012)

Hallo,
habe mich  angemeldet,  aber von Gebühren und Abo habe ich nichts gelesen, wenn ich nicht auf die Seite von Amazon gegangen wäre, dann hätte ich 568,-€ gespart.

Wenn Du keine Daten eingegeben hast, brauchst Du auch nichts zahlen!

Ich bin überzeugt, dass Vendis diese Foren gut beobachtet und schaut wie die  geprellten Leute sich verhalten.


----------



## Stier (18 August 2012)

Grisu112 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mir mal gedanken zu dem Click auf diesen link bei Amazon gemacht. Da waren die Daten die ich von Vendis Gmbh bekommen habe schon enthalten.
> vor allem die Vereinsdaten wie geht das denn? Als ich da dann Angerufen habe sagte man mir das es unter dem Namen keine Anmeldung gibt.



Hallo Grisu112,

*Seit dem Begrüßungsschreiben von Vendis, habe ich festgestellt, dass sich vermehrt Viren und Trojaner auf meinem Rechner befinden, wie sieht es bei Euch aus?*
*(oder alles nur Zufall?)*​


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 August 2012)

Wo kommen die her? Sicherlich nicht von Vendis. Man kann den Nutzlosen viel unterstellen, aber Viren- und Trojaner in ihren Mails zu verbreiten, davon habe ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Dickerhals (18 August 2012)

sonikks schrieb:


> Glaube ich sofort, habe es mir auch angesehen. Ich weiss nur aus eigener Erfahrung, ich habe einen vollstreckbaren Titel gegenüber einem ehemaligen Mieter, wie lange es dauert, bis dieser mal Zeit hat etwas zu machen. Ausserdem schaust Du in die Röhre, wenn bei dem Schuldner nichts zu holen ist. Dann darfst Du den Gerichtsvollzieher bezahlten - nach dem Motto - wer die Musik bestellt muss sie auch bezahlen.
> Egal, jeder handhabt die Sache so, wie er sie für richtig erachtet. Es gibt auch mehr als genug Menschen, die vor Anwälten, Polizei und Mahnbescheiden schon Ausschlag bekommen. Leider Gottes hatte ich mit solchen Sachen in der Vergangenheit beruflich recht oft zu tun - man kann gut darauf verzichten.
> Den Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums sehe ich auch darin, dass Betroffene, die in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nie mit solchen Typen Kontakt hatten, jetzt dahinein geschliddert sind, irgendwie vermitteln kann, dass nich alles so heiss gegessen wird.
> Wenn sich jemand besser fühlt, wenn er Anwalt und Gerichtsvollzieher mit einbezieht ist dies völlig in Ordnung. Ich habe nur im Laufe meines Lebens gelernt, dass sowohl Gerichtsvollzieher als auch Anwälte nicht davon leben, dass sich die Menschheit verträgt. Diese existieren und leben von Streit, Forderungen und Auseinandersetzungen. Du wirst so schnell keinen Anwalt finden der sagt, lassen Sie es einfach laufen und warten sie ab - ausser er ist wirklich ein sehr charakterstarker Mensch. Nach meiner Erfahrung sagt der Anwalt - ja, wir können ja mal dies oder jenes probieren. Eine klare Ansage, Du hast Recht und Du wirst den Prozess gewinnen, wirst Du von keinem Anwalt hören. Es heisst so schön: Auf Gericht und auf hoher See bist Du nur in Gottes Hand. Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.
> ...


 

Das könnte ich jetzt blind unterschreiben! Danke Jutta


----------



## Stier (18 August 2012)

Das sich in Anhängen Viren verbergen können, ist doch wohl allgemein bekannt!


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2012)

Du brings hier glaube ich die "echten" Abzockerrechnungen und die gefakten Rechnungen/Mahnungen mit ZIP-Anhängen durcheinander. Den Thread findest Du hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/forderung-nach-vertragsbruch-23-05-2012-nutzer-xxxxxxx.38912/


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 August 2012)

Stier schrieb:


> Das sich in Anhängen Viren verbergen können, ist doch wohl allgemein bekannt!


Das weiß ich, aber nicht in Mails der Nutzlosbranche. Hippo hat's ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Stier (19 August 2012)

*Eine wichtige Erkenntnis: Es ist nicht ganz sicher wer hier in welcher Position antwortet!*
 
Die Abzocker-Szene mischt in Foren oder ähnlichen mit. Zitat aus dem Buch:
_„An manchen Blogs beteiligten wir uns mit mehreren Namen und nahmen völlig unterschiedliche Positionen ein (S. 186).“ _
Wenn man beispielsweise Foren liest, die sich aktuell mit der Vendis GmbH und ihrem Internetauftritt Grosshandel-Angebote.de beschäftigen, könnte man meinen, dass auch dort manch Freunde dieser Firma mit schreiben. Im Brustton der Überzeugung werden falsche Ratschläge erteilt. Die schlimmstenfalls dazu führen, dass eine Verteidigung gegen unberechtigte Forderungen der Vendis GmbH nicht mehr möglich ist. Und auch das kann man dann lesen: Rechtsanwälte solle man als Betroffener auf keinen Fall aufsuchen, die
würden das nicht richtig angehen – ein sicher inniger Wunsch aller Abzocker, nicht nur der Vendis GmbH.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 August 2012)

@ Stier

Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung. 

Natürlich lesen die Nutzlosen selber mit bzw. lassen mitlesen und haben auch in den Jahren immer mal Nebelkerzen versucht zu zünden, trotzdem sind die Tipps derer, die sich bereits 7 Jahre mit den Haufen Nutzlosbranche beschäftigen richtig. Versteh's halt endlich.

Wer zum Anwalt gehen will, soll zum Anwalt. Wer Anzeige erstatten will, soll Anzeige erstatten. Darf aber dann nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn es nicht so ausgeht wie erwartet. Die Büttelborner Brüder haben erst ihren Prozess, wenn der jemals doch stattfinden sollte. Terminlich ist da ja noch nichts bekannt, oder?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 August 2012)

Das war doch klar, dass die Nutzlosen nicht nur mitlesen, sondern hin und wieder eine Nebelkerze gezündet haben. Kannste ganz easy anhand der Meldung "habe einen Mahnbescheid erhalten" nachvollziehen. Das Büttelborner Brüderpaar hat sein Tänzchen in Darmstadt noch vor sich. Nehme mal an, dass die übliche syndikatische Verzögerungsstrategie gefahren wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 August 2012)

Es ist doch ungeheuerlich, dass das Büttelborner Brüderpaar mit seinen unzähligen Scheinfirmen, Schein-Geschäftsführern und sonstigen dubiosen Gestalten nun bereits seit ca. 12 Jahren sein Unwesen ungehindert betreiben kann. Das spricht doch überdeutlich für unseren "Rechtsstaat". Und unsere ungeAIGNERte Tante aus dem Allgäu, z.Zt. Berlin, schaut wohl (wie ihre Vorgänger) auch dieses Mal wieder untätig zu.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (20 August 2012)

Ruhig Brauner.... Du solltest bei Deiner (berechtigten) Kritik allerdings bedenken, dass bei diesem Raubzug Rechtsanwälte die federführende Hand hinter den Abofallen sind. Eben jene Anwälte sind es, die exakt die haarfeinen Unterschiede zwischen dem so eben gerade nicht mehr strafrechtlich zu Bewertendem auszuloten wissen. Für mich stellt sich die Frage von daher anders: wer ist krimineller, der vordergründige Täter, oder derjenige, der ihn unsichtbar lenkt? In der Tat wäre jeder Rechtsstaat mit solchen "Organen des Rechtsmissbrauchs" überfordert, wenn er nur die rechtsstaatlichen Mittel anwenden darf. Hat ein wenig von Baader-Meinhof, wenn Du die Thematik kennst, nur dass es damals bestenfalls Idealisten oder ideologisch Irregeleitete waren, hier haben wir es ausschließlich mit der Umsetzung von handfesten kommerziellen Interessen zu tun.


----------



## lona0 (21 August 2012)

Ich bin ebenfalls auf Vendis hereingefallen. Was kann man tun?? Reicht das Aussitzen oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Goblin (21 August 2012)

> Was kann man tun


 
Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht schon alles hier


----------



## Pinky (23 August 2012)

Ich bin auch auf diese nette Firma hereingefallen.Frage an Sonikks was sollte dann in dem Einschreiben drinstehen.Vielen Dank für Hilfe.
swen


----------



## das-dirk (23 August 2012)

Hallo, so Jungs und Mädels...

Ja das gelächter wird Gross sein, aber wieder ist ein dummer reingefallen mit Frau R. (Vendis GmbH)

Habe mich dort angemeldet, und nun eine Rechnung erhalten...
mal sehen... mir wurde von der Firma offeriert das ich einen Hinweis zur Kostnpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft auf der Registrierungsseite, bestätigen musste...
nur Leider hatte ich (was ich jetzt schon seit 1 Jahr bei jeglichen Registrierung im Internet mache) einen Screenshoot gemacht von der Registrierungsseite... nachdem ich mich registriert hatte..
aber ich konnte keinen Hinweis sehen....!!!

mal sehen was die Verbraucherzentrale dazu sagen wird...
Das Gleich Schreiben werde ich der Frau Rüpps zusenden....


----------



## Pinky (23 August 2012)

Hallo das-dirk.kein Gelächter ich habe leider kein Screenshot gemacht und ich habe das auch nicht gesehen .Ich werde die Zahlungen zurückweisen und eauch einen brief an die Wettbewerbszentrale in Bad Homburg senden.Diesen Tipp habe ich hier gelesen.Vielen Dank Euch allen für die Tipps
Swen


----------



## Mistake (23 August 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,

jeden Tag neue "Kundschaft" für Vendis, die  sich doch kaputt. Vor unüberlegtem Handeln sollten jedoch die einzelnen, sehr interessanten und hilfreichen Postings gelesen werden.
Also: immer am Ball bleiben............... 
Mistake


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 August 2012)

@ das-dirk

Wann haste Dich da angemeldet und wie bist Du auf die Seite gekommen? Auf der Seite rosshandel-angebote.de/registrieren gibt es unter Hinweis die Preisangabe als Fließtext. Aber warum hast Du Dich trotzdem angemeldet, wenn doch der Hinweis das dieses "Angebot" nur für Gewerbetreibende ist, zu sehen war? Ist es ein Drang sich überall anmelden zu müssen und seine persönlichen Daten anzugeben?


----------



## das-dirk (23 August 2012)

@ Nutzlosbranche

Ich habe mich dort im Juli 2012 angemeldet weil ich Selbständig bin...
und ich auf der Suche nach Grosshändlern bin...

@ Mistake

Natürlich kann man schnell mal sagen "unüberlegtes Handeln"  weil anscheinend Du der Perfekte DAU bist der alle Webseiten über einen Kamm schert... denn alle Webseiten mit Registrierungen sind gleich mal wilde und Scrubellose Abzocker.... Richtig...  also DAU..!!!!

Du solltest vielleicht mal nachdenken bevor Du was tippelst... denn auch Du bist nicht perfekt glaube es mir...


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2012)

das-dirk schrieb:


> ....mal sehen was die Verbraucherzentrale dazu sagen wird...


Das solltest du mal den Staatsanwaltschaften in Berlin und insbesondere der in Darmstadt zeigen. Von wann ist denn der Screenshot (Datum zu 13:46 Uhr)?


----------



## Stier (23 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das solltest du mal den Staatsanwaltschaften in Berlin und insbesondere der in Darmstadt zeigen. Von wann ist denn der Screenshot?


*Das ist eine sehr sehr gute Idee!*


----------



## lona0 (23 August 2012)

Die Verbraucherzentrale wird dir sagen, dass sie nur für Endverbraucher zuständig ist und nicht für Firmen. Einfach nix machen.


----------



## lona0 (23 August 2012)

Ach ja, und bedenke, dass hier im Forum auch vendis bestimmt mitliest.


----------



## bluetooth (23 August 2012)

lona0 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und bedenke, dass hier im Forum auch vendis bestimmt mitliest.


dann sollten die und jeder Andere hier auch inzwischen wissen, dass Vendis eine Anmeldung nicht beweisen kann: Die Daten kann jeder Beliebige eingegeben haben bzw. die Sache mit der IP-Adresse zieht auch nicht.
So lange man nicht reagiert haben die KEINERLEI Beweise. Siehe auch http://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/
Also: Alles noch mal lesen und nachdenken.....das schont die Nerven und den Geldbeutel ( und sorgt für ruhigen Schlaf )


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2012)

lona0 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und bedenke, dass hier im Forum auch vendis bestimmt mitliest.


So wichtig ist dieses Forum hier nun wieder auch nicht, auch wenn vor einigen Jahren mal einer der Macher von Vendis hier angemeldet war. Diese Vendingsda ist (im Gegensatz zum forum.computerbetrug.de) aber auch nicht sonderlich bedeutend und deshalb kann ich deinem Vorschlag - bluetooth - über den Umgang mit einer angeblichen Anmeldung nur zustimmen.


----------



## Stier (24 August 2012)

das-dirk schrieb:


> Hallo, so Jungs und Mädels...
> 
> Ja das gelächter wird Gross sein, aber wieder ist ein dummer reingefallen mit Frau R. (Vendis GmbH)
> 
> ...


 
Anzeige wegen Täuschung erstatten - Screenshoot mitnehmen , Email an Wettbewerbszentrale Bad Homburg- mit Screenshoot, das gleiche zum Verbraucherministerium Berlin schreiben, eventuell an zuständige Handelskammer und Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Mistake (24 August 2012)

Hallo das-Dirk,

Dein Beitrag von gestren 16.47 Uhr ist doch vollkommen daneben und inkohärent (falls Du das verstehst).
Wenn Du den Beiträgen von vorne nach hinten folgst, würde sicher auch Dir vieles klarer werden. Ich bin nicht hier um zu beschimpfen oder beschimpft zu werden. Ich wäre nicht hier, wenn ich nicht auch selbst "hineingetappt" wäre...............also cool und höflich bleiben
Mistake


----------



## fritzchen (28 August 2012)

An alle, die in die Abo-Falle der Veidis GmbH gerannt sind!
Wenn Ihr Portogeld genug hab`t, könnt Ihr ja ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein über unberechtigte Forderungen
für eine Internet-Service Leistung an die Berliner Briefkastenfirma richten.
Billiger ist jedoch solange zu warten bis, bis vom Gericht ein Titel kommt, soll heissen, das die Vendis GmbH
bei Gericht auf Zahlung klagt.(Klagen ist kostenpflichtig)
Das wird sie jedoch nicht tun, weil sie ja was verdienen will und nicht bezahlen.
Alles was von dieser Firma kommt in den Wind schlagen.Mahnungen, erste Mahnungen , zweite Mahnung,
letzte Mahnung, Inkasso, Schufa - alles nur Drohgebärden.
Aber etwas kann man machen:
An die Bank schreiben, wie ich!(per Mail)
An das Amtsgericht der Heimatstadt!(per Brief)

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen gelöscht. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten]


----------



## Goblin (28 August 2012)

> Wenn Ihr Portogeld genug habt, könnt Ihr ja ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein über unberechtigte Forderungen
> für eine Internet-Service Leistung an die Berliner Briefkastenfirma richten


 
Interessiert die nicht die Bohne



> wenn vom Gericht ein Titel kommt


 
ist es bereits zu spät



> Alles was von dieser Firma kommt in den Wind schlagen.Mahnungen, erste Mahnungen , zweite Mahnung,
> letzte Mahnung, Inkasso, Schufa - alles nur Drohgebärden


 
Genau


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2012)

> wenn vom Gericht ein Titel kommt​ist es bereits zu spät


Ich denke daß hier nur ein falscher Begriff verwendet wurde. Aus dem Kontext geht hervor daß da eine Klage gemeint war.
Das hättest Du aber auch erkennen und richtigstellen können anstatt drauf rumzuhacken. Bist ja auch schon lange genug dabei, oder?


----------



## Goblin (28 August 2012)

Er meint natürlich den Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht. Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich dass es soweit kommt,aber wenn,kann man sich immer noch wehren. Ein Kreuz und eine Unterschrift und dann wäre der Antragsteller wieder am Zug

Dann hat er drei Möglichkeiten

- Klagen
- Weiter Mahnmüll verschicken
- Nix machen

Siehe auch hier
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2012)

falsch - legal darf er dann nur noch a) oder c)


----------



## Goblin (28 August 2012)

Ja,aber dafür gibts ja noch das hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Negative_Feststellungsklage


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2012)

nix für Anfänger


----------



## BiBo (3 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, auch ich bin in diese Falle getappt. Bin Freiberufler und sollte es eigentlich besser wissen, aber Frau ist auch nur ein Mensch und wenns schnell gehen muss... Ich habe bei Google nach günstigen und gebrauchten Computern gesucht und bin auf der Seite von Vendis gelandet. Anstatt Angebote für Computer gab es da nichts - nur eine völlig ungeordnete nicht für meine Bedürfnisse brauchbare Information, also keine Angebote für Computer. Weil ich es so kenne, das man sich als Gewerbetreibender zunächst ein Konto einrichten muss und den Gewerbe-nachweis bringen muss, habe ich natürlich auch blöderweise meine Anmeldung getätigt. Habe mich gewundert, dass ich keine Freischaltung per Mail brauchte, aber auf der nächsten Seite war mir sofort klar, das es hier keine Computer zu kaufen gibt. Es ist eine völlig undurchsichtige Seite und ich hatte keine Ahnung was die überhaupt angeboten haben. Also wieder raus und in mine E-Mail Programm um meine Daten löschen zu lassen, denn auch dafür gibt es keine Möglichkeit. Da war es dann auch klar: ich hatte eine s.g. Willkommensmail mit meinen Zugangsdaten und eine Rechnung für ein 2 Jahres Abo für den Zugriff auf eine blödsinnige Datenbank, die nichts liefert, was es nicht auch im Internet über Suchmaschinen umsonst gibt. Leider war ich so blöd und habe eine Mail an die geschrieben. (keinen Musterbrief, da ich bis dato noch an eine korrekte Firma geglaubt habe.) Erst mit der Ablehnung meiner Mail und der Aufrechterhaltung der Forderung war es klar, dass es sich hier um eine Abofalle handelt. Habe heute auch einen tollen Willkommensbrief per Post erhalten. Muss ich zum Anwalt oder reicht auch in meinem Fall aussitzen? Was meint ihr dazu? Ich würde jetzt den Musterbrief per Einschreiben/Rückantwort schicken und dann abwarten. Der Text meiner E-Mail war natürlich noch viel blöder als man glauben kann - ich weis es selbst, ist aber nicht zu ändern und auf mein Entsetzen zurückzuführen, dass sowas auch mit Gewerbetreibenden laufen kann. Bin noch nicht so lange selbstständig - und froh, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin, der so etwas passiert. 


so sah (leider) meine E-Mail aus:


Bitte löschen Sie meinen Account wieder, da ich keinen Bedarf an Ihrem Angebot habe. Ich bin von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen und habe mich leider zu schnell registriert anstatt Ihre Seite zunächst zu prüfen. Vielen DAnk für Ihr Verständnis. ICh habe den Aktivierungslink nicht benutzt und falls nötig, möchte ich meine Registrierung hiermit widerrufen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen​​


----------



## Goblin (3 September 2012)

> Ich würde jetzt den Musterbrief per Einschreiben/Rückantwort schicken und dann abwarten


 
Spar Dir das Geld und die Arbeit. Juckt die nicht die Bohne was Du ihnen schickst



> Weil ich es so kenne, das man sich als Gewerbetreibender zunächst ein Konto einrichten muss und den Gewerbe-nachweis bringen muss


 
Bei seriösen Händlern wird es in der Tat so gehandhabt




> registriert anstatt Ihre Seite zunächst zu prüfen


 
Auu auu auu,ganz gefährliche Formulierung. Darum rate ich ab Mails an Abzocker zu schreiben


----------



## Hippo (3 September 2012)

Die Mail läßt sich leider nicht mehr zurückpfeifen.
BiBo - lies Dir einfach den Thread durch, nach den bisherigen Urteilen hast Du gute Chancen heil aus der Sache rauszukommen.
Aaaaaaber - kein weiterer Schriftwechsel Deinerseits. Wie schnell frau da den Hals in die Schlinge stecken kann hast Du selbst ja schon erkannt.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erstmal garnichts machen und erst wieder reagieren wenn ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt.
Der Mahnbescheid - wie funktioniert das?
Der Mahnbescheid (allgemein)
Und zwar dann vollumfänglich (aber kommentarlos) widersprechen.
In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du Dich mal schlau machen welcher Anwalt bei Dir in der Gegend erfahren im Wettbewerbsrecht ist. Aber noch kein Mandat vergeben. Das mußt Du erst falls Deine Freunde tatsächlich Klage erheben sollten


----------



## BiBo (3 September 2012)

@Goblin: ja ich weis, miep - saublöd.

@Hippo: vielen Dank für die Info zum Mahnbescheid. Werde erst wieder beim Mahnbescheid reagieren.

Danke, euch allen. Es ist gut zu wissen, man ist hier nicht allein mit seiner "Dummheit" und bekommt auch wirklich gute Tipps und Informationen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (3 September 2012)

Bitte dringend den Rat von Hippo und Goblin, ab jetzt kein Lebenzeichen mehr von Dir zu geben, befolgen. Nur hin und wieder trauen sich die Abzocker ein Opfer zu beklagen, aber auch nur, wenn sie sich aufgrund des unprofessionellen Vorgehens halbwegs sicher sein können, den Prozess auch zu gewinnen. Das beste Zeichen von Professionalität ist eben das Ignorieren dieser Wegelagerer.

Das hat nix mit Dummheit zu tun... wenn Du wüsstest, wer schon alles drauf reingefallen ist und auch noch gezahlt hat, dann würdest Du hinten runterkippen.


----------



## Goblin (3 September 2012)

Selbst einem Bürgermeister ist es mal passiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hamburgs-bürgermeister-tappt-in-abofalle.21979/


----------



## Hippo (3 September 2012)

Guck mal hier >>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2008/0...o-falle-herein-grune-gegen-0900-abzocke-2570/


----------



## Tolboy (9 September 2012)

Vendis ist ein Verein, der eine Abofalle im Internet einstellt, durch die über irreführende Seitengestaltung von einem kostenpflichtigen Vertragsabschluß abgelenkt werden soll. Nach der neusten Rechtsprechung, führen solche auf Täuschung aufgebauten Seiten nicht zu einem rechtlich bindenden Vertragsabschluß. Siehe das Urteil Amtsgericht Leipzig Az 118 C 10105/09 vom 13.01. 2010 Seite 8 und 9, hier wird die Abofalle von Outlet für rechtswidrig erklärt. Bei der Vendis und der Outletfalle sind die Kostenhinweise in ähnlicher Weise versteckt und verdeckt, daher könnte sich jeder Geschädigte im Kampf gegen Vendis auf dieses Urteil berufen.
Die Gerichte sind, was die Ausgestaltung solcher Abofallen betrifft,  sicherlich schon sensibilisiert. Ansonsten gilt allen Rechnungen beweisbar widersprechen ( Einschreiben ) und keinerlei Zahlungen leisten. Ich werde nächste Woche noch eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen, wenn das Erfolg bringt hätte sich der Fall schnell erledigt.


----------



## Goblin (9 September 2012)

> Ansonsten gilt allen Rechnungen beweisbar widersprechen


 
Warum ? Wenn nichts bestellt wurde gibt es keinen Grund auf Mahnungen oder Rechnungen zu reagieren. Im Gegenteil,man kann sich sogar durch falsche Formulierung noch weiter reinreiten. Noch nie musste jemand zahlen der nicht reagiert hat



> Die Gerichte sind, was die Ausgestaltung solcher Abofallen betrifft, sicherlich schon sensibilisiert


 Schön wärs


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2012)

Tolboy schrieb:


> Urteil Amtsgericht Leipzig vom 13.01. 2010


Tut hier aller wenigst was zur Sache, die die Rahmenbedingungen gleich nochmals anders waren.


----------



## Tolboy (9 September 2012)

Passt 100% zur Sache: Seitengestaltung, Knackpunkt versteckter Kostenhinweis, siehe die Ausführungen Urteil Seite 9


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2012)

Das Urteil aus 2010 beschäftigt sich aber nicht mit einem Angebot im B2B-Bereich.


> Die Nutzung des Angebots ist ausschließlich für Firmen, Gewerbetreibende, Vereine, Handwerksbetriebe, Behörden oder selbständige Freiberufler im Sinne §14 BGB zulässig.
> Die Anbieterin schließt Verträge ausschließlich mit Vertragspartnern, die die von der Anbieterin angebotenen Leistungen zum Zwecke ihrer selbständigen beruflichen oder gewerblichen Tätigkeit oder im Rahmen ihrer behördlichen oder dienstlichen Tätigkeit bestellen und/oder verwenden. Verbraucher im Sinne von § 13 BGB sind von der Nutzung der angebotenen Leistung ausgeschlossen.


Über diese Art der Fallenstellung müssen sich Gerichte erst noch näher befassen, um Rechtssicherheit zu erzeugen. Dabei ist auch hier wieder in jedem Einzelfall erneut die Sachlage zu klären.


Tolboy schrieb:


> Az 118 C 10105/09
> 
> 
> Tolboy schrieb:
> ...


Ich lese da was von der Abwehr eines angedrohten Schufaeintrag und der ursächlichen Anmeldung einer minderjährigen Tochter: http://www.justiz.sachsen.de/lentschweb/documents/118_C_10105_09.pdf. Außerdem ist das kein Urteil sondern ein Beschluss des AG, mit dem die Sache dann erledigt war.


----------



## Tolboy (10 September 2012)

In welcher Form ein verstecktes Preisangebot vorliegt wird vom Gericht klar definiert, trifft  100% auf Vendis zu!
Ob Normalverbraucher oder Gewerbetreibender die Irreführung ist benannt, die Seiten von Outlet und Vendis sind fast identisch aufgebaut,
das Thema ähnelt sich ( 80% u.s.w.), wer wirklich betroffen ist sollte sich über dieses objetive und intelligente Urteil freuen!


----------



## bluetooth (10 September 2012)

bluetooth schrieb:


> dann sollten die und jeder Andere hier auch inzwischen wissen, dass Vendis eine Anmeldung nicht beweisen kann: Die Daten kann jeder Beliebige eingegeben haben bzw. die Sache mit der IP-Adresse zieht auch nicht.
> So lange man nicht reagiert haben die KEINERLEI Beweise. Also: Alles noch mal lesen und nachdenken.....das schont die Nerven und den Geldbeutel ( und sorgt für ruhigen Schlaf )


 
Ich kann mich hier nur immer wieder selbst zitieren....
es ist definitiv ne Abo-Falle, aufregen nutzt auch nix.
Also: cool bleiben und lächelnd zurücklehnen... .


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 September 2012)

Morgen bei Akte: "Von wegen sichere Button-Lösung: Die aktuellen Tricks der Abofallen-Mafia"

http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/sendungen/akte-20-1229


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 September 2012)

Das war ja wieder richtig dramatisch. Betroffene haben Angst vor den Mahnungen der Vendis die täglich kommen können.  Und das immer noch nach 7 Jahren Nutzlosbranche.

Das in Berlin ist, was man sich schon wusste, ist nur eine Briefkastenadresse. Schreiben landen per Umleitung in einem Postfach in Bad Homburg.


----------



## lili (12 September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen! Bei mir ist nach 2 Mahnungen heute ein Schreiben von dem Inkassounternehmen DTMI (Deutsche Telemedien Inkasso GmbH) aus Köln eingetroffen. Ich werde weiter nicht reagieren, wollte einfach mal den Zwischenstand melden. Ich hatte mich am 27.2.2012 angemeldet.


----------



## dvill (12 September 2012)

http://www.inkasso.de/presse/pressemeldungen/neuerbereich/index.html


> Vor der Geltendmachung unterziehen seriöse Inkassounternehmen die Forderungen einer grundsätzlichen Prüfung. Wenn sie Zweifel an der Schlüssigkeit der Forderungen haben, geben sie den Auftrag wieder zurück.





> *An wen können sich Verbraucher mit Problemen wenden?*
> 
> Sofern es sich um ein Problem in der Inkassosachbearbeitung handelt und das betreffende Inkassounternehmen Mitglied im Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen ist, kann sich der Verbraucher mit einer Beschwerde an den BDIU wenden. Der BDIU überwacht die ordnungsgemäße, gewissenhafte und redliche Berufsausübung seiner Mitglieder. Die Mitgliedschaft in unserem Verband gilt daher auch als ein Qualitätssiegel für seriöses Inkasso.


Siehe auch:

http://www.inkasso.de/presse/pressemeldungen/hinweis/index.html


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (12 September 2012)

"Vor der Geltendmachung unterziehen seriöse Inkassounternehmen die Forderungen einer grundsätzlichen Prüfung."

Dies wäre ja mal was ganz neues.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 September 2012)

lili schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nach 2 Mahnungen heute ein Schreiben von dem Inkassounternehmen DTMI (Deutsche Telemedien Inkasso GmbH) aus Köln eingetroffen.


DTMI Deutsche Telemedien Inkasso GmbH Köln - da war doch was?

@ Aka Aka - da finden wir doch in der Historie alte Bekannte wieder....
Handelsregister: Amtsgericht Köln Aktenzeichen: HRB 66326
Registrierungsbehörde: [URL='http://www.olg-koeln.nrw.de']Oberlandesgericht Köln Aktenzeichen: 3712-792(7)[/URL]
http://www.olg-koeln.nrw.de


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> DTMI Deutsche Telemedien Inkasso GmbH Köln - da war doch was?


Wenn ich vorgreifen darf, du meinst Almado Energie AG, oder?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorgreifen darf, du meinst Almado Energie AG, oder?


Das war vor der Almado Energie AG. Weiteres per PN.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (13 September 2012)

Vor der Almado gab es doch auch eine SMS-Abzocke von der INA-Service GmbH


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 September 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Vor der Almado gab es doch auch eine SMS-Abzocke von der INA-Service GmbH


Von denen und deren "Umfeld" gabs derart viel - es würde den Rahmen sprengen, darüber zu berichten.

Und vor allem: Auf jegliche negative Kritik wurde sofort mit Anwaltsschreiben und anderen Nickligkeiten reagiert.


----------



## Tolboy (20 September 2012)

Info : In Sachen Vendis schaut mal bei Anwalt Rader rein !


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2012)

Tolboy schrieb:


> Info : In Sachen Vendis schaut mal bei Anwalt Rader rein !


Ja, wir suchens ja schon raus!



			
				RA Rader schrieb:
			
		

> *Getäuschte Nutzer gesucht….*
> 
> In Vorbereitung einer Klage gegen die Vendis GmbH suchen wir Besucher der Webseiten Grosshandel-Produkte.de und Grosshandel-Angebote.de der Vendis GmbH, die sich dort angemeldet,  dabei den Hinweis auf die Entgeltlichkeit übersehen und anschließend (wohl vergeblich) versucht haben, ihren Irrtum bei bei der Vendis GmbH aufzuklären.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 September 2012)

Warum versucht man eigentlich überhaupt seinen Irrtum aufzuklären? Brieffreundschaft mit der Nutzlosbranche ist doch bekanntlich nicht gerade empfehlenswert.


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2012)

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2012/10/amtsgericht-lindau-weist.html


> Das Amtsgericht Lindau am Bodenseee hat mit Urteil vom 01.10.2012 zum Az.: 2 C 247/12 entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH gegenüber einer Privatperson keine von einer Mitgliedschaft abhängenden Forderung zusteht. Wie schon das Amtsgericht Bochum mit Urteil vom 16.04.2012 zum Az.: 47 C 59/12 festgehalten hat, setzt eine Mitgliedschaft auf der von Melango betriebenen Handelsplattform nämlich voraus, dass der Kunde Unternehmer ist. Fehlt diese Voraussetzung für eine Mitgliedschaft, ist natürlich  - entgegen anderer Behauptungen - auch keine Zahlung an Melango.de zu leisten.


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2012)

http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/internetabzocke-neue-abofallen-masche-im-internet-1910328.html


> Besonders perfide ist die Vorgehensweise von Seitenbetreibern wie Vendis: Sie richten ihr Angebot formal an Geschäftskunden, die Inhalte präsentieren sie aber auch für Privatverbraucher attraktiv. Zudem fragen sie in den Anmeldeformularen die Geschäftsdaten (zum Beispiel der Firmenname) vielfach gar nicht ab, machen diese Angabe nicht zur Pflicht oder aber überprüfen nicht, ob es die angegebene Firma überhaupt gibt, bevor sie eine Rechnung verschicken.


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2012)

http://www.123recht.net/Push-the-Bu...r-Abo-Fallen-nicht-sicher-sind-__a129570.html


> Die neuen Tricks der Abo-Fallensteller
> 
> Denn diese durchaus sinnvolle Verbraucherschutzbestimmungen umgehen einige Websiten einfach dadurch, dass sie ihr Angebot an Waren und Dienstleistungen offiziell nur an Gewerbetreibende richtet, für die die Verbraucherschutzvorschriften, also auch die neue „Button-Lösung“ nicht gelten. Das dieser Trick allerdings nicht legal ist, wissen wohl die wenigsten. Denn das Verbraucherschutzrecht soll grundsätzlich zwingenden Charakter haben, also auch dann gelten, wenn z.B. der Verbraucher durch anderweitige Gestaltung des Vertrages dazu gebracht werden soll, auf seine Verbraucherrechte zu verzichten. Die einzige Ausnahme von diesem im § 312i BGB gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Umgehungsverbot findet sich in § 312g Absatz II BGB für Finanzdienstleistungen. Solche Dienstleistungen bieten jedoch die wenigsten Abo-Fallensteller anbieten.
> 
> Es nützt also nichts, auf einer Website oder in den AGB´s mehr oder weniger deutlich zu formulieren, dass nur mit anderen Unternehmen bzw. Gewerbetreibenden Verträge abgeschlossen werden. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn das Unternehmen sein Angebot erkennbar auf Verbraucher abgestimmt hat oder die Waren und Dienstleistungen liefert bzw. anbietet, obwohl die Verbrauchereigenschaft für das Unternehmen erkennbar war.


----------



## Grisu112 (1 November 2012)

Hallo alle Zusammen

Habe heute meie 1 Zahlungserinnerung von Vendis bekommen.


----------



## Goblin (1 November 2012)

Was man damit macht sollte mittlerweile klar sein


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2012)

Och Goblin, Grisu hörte sich jetzt nicht wirklich besorgt an


----------



## bluetooth (2 November 2012)

Grisu112 schrieb:


> Hallo alle Zusammen
> Habe heute meie 1 Zahlungserinnerung von Vendis bekommen.


 
Da fällt mir dazu ein....
Vendis hatte mir doch am 3. August eine Zahlungserinnerung mit 1 wöchiger Fristverlängerung geschickt...da kam gar nichts mehr....vielleicht ist denen das Papier ausgegangen???? (Oder die haben so viel Kundschaft, dass Sie mit dem Schreiben nicht mehr nachkommen ).
Professionell ist anderst.
Wie sollen die mir denn da Druck machen, wenn die nicht am Ball bleiben??? So kriegen die mein Geld aber nie...
Da hätte ich aber als " Kunde" doch etwas mehr Engagement erwartet!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (2 November 2012)

Die werden zu tun haben die Kontonummer ständig auf ihren Schreiben ändern zu müssen.


----------



## bluetooth (6 November 2012)

Stimmt wohl, jetzt kam nämlich doch noch ne´Schredder-Mahnung:
Neue Bankverbindung GLS Gemeinschaftsbank....vorerst jedenfalls....


----------



## Andy69 (8 November 2012)

Habe auch meine Rechnungen von Vendis bekommen. Ignorieren oder Anwalt? Habe über einen Onlineanwalt zumindest deutlich gemacht, dass ich nicht bezahle. Nach 4 Wochen kam jetzt wieder eine Rechnung.
Man denkt doch, das passiert einem nicht. Reine abzocke, ganz offensichtlich. So viele Betroffene, ein Anwaltsbüro in Bonn braucht "Fälle", um gegen Vendis vorzugehen. Bitte alle melden vielleicht nützt es ja was!
www.radziwill.info/Fallensteller-die-Vendis-Gmbh-mit-Grosshandel-Angebote-de
Dort gibt es ein Zeugenfragebogen...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (8 November 2012)

Andy69 schrieb:


> Habe auch meine Rechnungen von Vendis bekommen. Ignorieren oder Anwalt?


Ist das nicht längst klar?


----------



## Andy69 (8 November 2012)

Doch schon, aber mir is ganz schlecht!


----------



## bluetooth (11 November 2012)

Andy69 schrieb:


> Doch schon, aber mir is ganz schlecht!


 Warum denn? Der Frau R. ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht...dann muss es das Dir doch auch nicht sein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 November 2012)

SWR Marktcheck berichtete in Sachen Grosshandels-Angebote.de:


> MARKTCHECK-Rechtsexperte Karl-Dieter Möller erklärt, dass Anton R. nicht zahlen und gelassen bleiben soll. Er habe richtig reagiert und schnell Widerspruch eingelegt. Dabei hat er auf den Irrtum hingewiesen. Damit sei der Fall für ihn vorläufig erledigt.


http://www.swr.de/marktcheck/multim...6/nid=2249336/did=10410732/1yse006/index.html


----------



## Grisu115 (22 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
wir sind aus Ö und mein Mann - als nebenbei geringfügig gewerbetreibender - ist ebenfalls in die grosshandel-angebote-falls getappt.
So weit so ärgerlich. Wir haben umgehend einen Brief geschickt und wollten vom Vetrag zurücktreten.
Jetzt kam ein Schreiben zurück, dass er als Gewerbetreibender kein Rücktrittsrecht hat :-(

Nachdem ich jetzt schon sehr viel im Internet gelesen habe und irgendwie fast noch verwirrter bin als zuvor, stelle ich mir die Frage, was wir nun bestenfalls unternehmen sollten.
Ein Rücktritt wegen arglisitger Täuschung ist ja auch einem Unternehmer möglich und scheint mir derzeit am sinnvollsten.
Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungsbereichte?
Wegen Strafanzeige bin ich unsicher wie das von Ö aus zu handhaben ist.

Was kann uns als Österreicher schlimmstenfalls drohen? Mahnungen und Inkassobüro-schreiben machen mir jetzt keine Angst, aber falls etwas vom Gericht kommt: ist es wirklich damit getan zu widersprechen? Ist es überhaupt schon zu Gerichtsverhandlungen gekommen?

Für weitere Erfahrungsbericht wäre ich sehr dankbar, hoffentlich schläft dieser thread nicht ein.

Danke!


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2012)

Brieffreundschaften mit Fallenstellerbanden erweisen sich erfahrungsgemäß als nicht sinnvoll.

Mahngeblubber auf Papier ist Wertstoff und sollte einer Sammelstelle zugeführt werden.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mir einfach nicht viel Gedanken darüber machen und gut ist.


----------



## Grisu115 (22 Dezember 2012)

Danke dvill,
ich verstehe was du meinst, aber man will sich halt wehren und versucht irgendwie wieder rauszukommen.
Werde mich in Gelassenheit üben 

Danke auch Nutzlosbranche, ihr bleibt alle so cool und gelassen. Auch Gewerbetreibend oder privat reingetappt?

LG


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 Dezember 2012)

Über 7 Jahre Nutzlosbranche und da weiß man mit wem man es zu hat und wie die arbeiten. Da ändert sich auch nichts daran, dass man aufgrund der Buttonlösung nun eigentlich ein Angebot für Gewerbetreibende betreibt, aber trotzdem sollen fleißig vor allem weiter Endverbraucher in die Falle tappen. Man verlangt vor der kostenpflichtigen Freischaltung anscheinend ja immer noch keinen Gewerbenachweis.

Ich würde noch vorschlagen die Kontoführende Bank von denen anzuschreiben, wenn eine Mahnung kommt. Damit die mal wieder auf Kontosuche gehen müssen. Die "Kontoklatsche" ist laut dem OLG München vom 15.11.2012 von der Meinungsfreiheit abgedeckt.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2012)

Die verständliche Reaktion, sich wehren zu wollen, spielt den Drahtzieher Informationen zu, die nur denen nützen können. Wer schreibt, verliert.


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2012)

Grisu115 schrieb:


> ...Werde mich in Gelassenheit üben


Guter Plan!



Grisu115 schrieb:


> ... ihr bleibt alle so cool und gelassen. Auch Gewerbetreibend oder privat reingetappt?


Die Aktivisten hier sind meist mal über Hilfesuchende an das Forum geraten. Manche sind geblieben, manche sind wieder gegangen.
Ich würde sagen, selbst betroffen waren die wenigsten der "Wissenden" hier. Das ist auch der Grund, wie auch NLB schon sagte, nach einigen Jahren der Erfahrung bleibst Du einfach cool weil Du weißt daß Hauruck-Verteidigungsaktionen wie bei dvill beschrieben nichts bringen. Und die Abzockversuche wiederholen sich immer wieder mit kleinen Abwandlungen. Ab und an gibts auch große Umbrüche wie von den alten Dialern zu den Abofallen wie "hausaufgaben-heute" etc.
Deswegen kommen von den "Alten" zwischendurch mal echte OffTopic Beiträge in denen wir die Abzocker (oder uns gegenseitig) mal durch den Kakao ziehen. Für frisch Abgezockte unverständlich, für uns notwendige Auflockerung um das hier über Jahre zu machen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 Januar 2013)

Artikel beleuchtet die Hinterleute von Vendis: http://www.radziwill.info/6-Teil-zu...vermerkt-Burat-und-Reisener-als-Hintermaenner


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 Januar 2013)

Wie kommen die auf M.B. und den "Reisenden"?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (19 Januar 2013)

Die StA ist wohl nur der Spur des Geldes gefolgt.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Wie kommen die auf M.B. und den "Reisenden"?


Man beachte die hinreichend bekannte Kooperation der verschiedenen Hessen untereinander und außerdem z. B. auch den Wandel des Fedorismus, hin zu anderen/weiteren Brötchengebern.

Da hat sich in letzter Zeit einiges getan: 





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat einer der Büttelborner Brüder den Pizzabäcker als Geschäftsführer der Tropmi Payment GmbH Rüsselsheim abgelöst...Der Cheffe übernahm selbst!


und das hier:





> Überfall auf Inkassobüro
> http://www.op-online.de/nachrichten/heusenstamm/ueberfall-inkassobuero-heusenstamm-2662352.html


 
Letztendlich stehen da wol noch (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) irgend welche Entscheidungen von mindestens einem Landgericht aus, der man sicher etwas Wind aus den Segeln nehmen wollte.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Letztendlich stehen da wol noch (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) irgend welche Entscheidungen von mindestens einem Landgericht aus, der man sicher etwas Wind aus den Segeln nehmen wollte.



... und vor allem Beweismaterial glaubhaft verschwinden lassen kann....


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2013)

kleiner Insiderjoke:
man nennt dieses Vorgehen "ebsen". "Unbekannte" räumen das Büro der Firma aus, die man kaufen will, "Unbekannte" überfallen ein Inkassobüro. Soweit ich weiß, handelt es sich beim "ebsen" um eine oberbayrische Erfindung. Das ist quasi die nichtmilitärische Variante von _false flag_.


----------



## kasimir (23 Januar 2013)

Letzte Mahnung von Vendis,

hat schon mal jemand sowas erhalten? Was kommt bei Vendis nach der letzten Mahnung bzw. wann?
Allerletzte Mahnung? Was auch immer, es ist mir egal. Aber:
Ich bin im Sommer durchaus mal für 4 Wochen weg. Was ist, wenn gerade dann ein Mahnbescheid von Vendis eintrudelt und ich kann nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen Widerspruch einlegen? Hat schon mal jemand einen Mahnbescheid von denen erhalten?
Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts davon gelesen in diesem forum.

(Nicht die letzten) Grüße

Kasimir


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 Januar 2013)

Das Kalletaler Dreieck sagt es Dir. 

Und sich schon wieder Sorgen machen oder in Panik und Hysterie (German Angst) zu verfallen ist unbegründet. Den Schritt den Du aber machen solltest, ist die Kontoklatsche, also die kontoführende Bank zu informieren, damit das Konto, wenn es nicht schon passiert ist, gekündigt wird. Eine Vorlage findet man z.B. hier.


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2013)

kasimir schrieb:


> ... Was ist, wenn gerade dann ein Mahnbescheid von Vendis eintrudelt und ich kann nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen Widerspruch einlegen? ...


Belege sammeln die nachweisen daß Du im Urlaub warst. Dann kannst Du problemlos die "Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand" beantragen


----------



## bluetooth (24 Januar 2013)

kasimir schrieb:


> Letzte Mahnung von Vendis,
> 
> hat schon mal jemand sowas erhalten? Was kommt bei Vendis nach der letzten Mahnung bzw. wann?
> (Nicht die letzten) Grüße
> ...


 
Heute kam bei uns auch die 4-Seitige " letzte Mahnung "
Seite 2: "Angebot einer Ratenzahlung " mit Anerkennung der Forderung 
Seite 3 : " Vertragsinformationen "
da steht:
Sollten wir innerhalb der Ihnen letztmalig eingeräumten Zahlungsfrist ( ? hab keine gefunden ) keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen können, werden wir ein spezialisiertes *Inkasso-/ Rechtsanwaltsbüro* mit der gerichtlichen Durchsetzung unserer Forderung beauftragen.
Und jetzt kommts:
Bitte bedenken Sie die *zusätzlichen Kosten*, die durch eine *gerichtliche* *Auseinandersetzung* entstehen können-sowie die Auswirkungen- bei Vorliegen der gesetzlichen Anforderungen-
eines *negativen Eintrages* bei einer Wirtschaftsauskunftei wie z.B. der *Creditreform* oder der *Schufa Holding AG.*

Das ist Nötgung, einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widerspricht man natürlich, ausserdem liegen für einen Schufa-Eintrag Vendis die gesetzlichen Anforderungen nicht vor ( Beweispflicht ).
So einfach gehts nicht.
Die können mich mal.....sonstwas...


----------



## Hippo (24 Januar 2013)

Na dann versteck Dich jetzt im Keller, weil bald kommt die "Allerletzte Mahnung" ...


----------



## bluetooth (24 Januar 2013)

Uhh, Oooooh....jetzt krieg ich aber Angst...( weil der Keller doch so dunkel ist und´s da viele Spinnen gibt )
-und vielleicht wissen die ja auch, wo meine Kinder zur Schule gehen........
-wie gings nochmal weiter ? Da gabs doch so ne Pyramide?


----------



## Hippo (24 Januar 2013)

bluetooth schrieb:


> -und vielleicht wissen die ja auch, wo meine Kinder zur Schule gehen........


viel schlimmer ...
... die wissen wo Dein Bierkasten wohnt ...


bluetooth schrieb:


> -wie gings nochmal weiter ? Da gabs doch so ne Pyramide?


... jaaaa >>> Das Kalletaler Dreieck


----------



## bluetooth (24 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> viel schlimmer ...
> ... die wissen wo Dein Bierkasten wohnt ...
> 
> ... jaaaa >>> Das Kalletaler Dreieck


 
Oh mein Gott, mein Bierkasten!!!!! Rothaus Tannenzäpfle!!!
jetzt wirds aber kriminell, bei Zäpfle
hört der Spass auf!


----------



## Goblin (24 Januar 2013)

> Was kommt bei Vendis nach der letzten Mahnung


 
Die allerallerallerallerallerallerallerletzte Mahnung  Dass denen das net irgendwann zu blöd wird 

Kein seriöses Unternehmen würde so ein Affenzirkus veranstalten sondern klagen wenn jemand nicht zahlt


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 Januar 2013)

Rüschtig... wenn ein Unternehmer Forderungen hat, von denen er ausgeht, dass sie zu Recht bestehen, dann hat er keine Probleme damit, über das Mahnverfahren den Zahlungseinzug einzuläuten. Natürlich wird er im Interesse der Kundenzufriedenheit zunächst vorsichtig und ein wenig später deutlich mahnen. Aber dann folgen den Worten auch Taten und nicht nur weitere noch zahlnlosere Drohgebärden


----------



## Palme (6 Februar 2013)

Vendis GmbH – Strafanzeige wegen Betruges – Aktenzeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin

Endlich!! Ein Aktenzeichen bei der Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft!

Leider bin ich auch in die Abo-Falle getappt - habe aber freie Hilfe vor allem bei der Kanzlei Rader gefunden und auch viel Information und Unterstützung bei der Handelskammer.
Die Kanzlei Rader ist auf der Suche nach Zeugenberichten. Wer hier die Klage verstärken möchte (kostet nichts, macht aber die Beweislage kräftiger) der kann diesem Link folgen. Dort findet man ein Formular, welches sehr hilfreich ist, um dieser Firma das unehrliche Handwerk zu legen.
http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?tag=eva-rupps
Mir war es ein Vergnügen dieses Formular per Post weiterzusenden... bald ist hoffentlich Schluss mit dem Vendis - Mist!


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

Palme schrieb:


> ....ist hoffentlich Schluss mit dem Vendis - Mist!


Wetten, dass die ohnehin schon bald abgewickelt wird?


----------



## Lohei (14 Februar 2013)

kasimir schrieb:


> Letzte Mahnung von Vendis,
> 
> hat schon mal jemand sowas erhalten? Was kommt bei Vendis nach der letzten Mahnung bzw. wann?...


Bei mir kam die letzte Mahnung im August 2012 danach kam bis heute nichts mehr.

[Modedit by Hippo: überflüssigen Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## Yambo1 (14 Februar 2013)

Lohei schrieb:


> Bei mir kam die letzte Mahnung im August 2012 danach kam bis heute nichts mehr.
> 
> [Modedit by Hippo: überflüssigen Fullquote gekürzt]


Hallo
ich bin seit August mit Vendis in "Kontakt". DA ich dann im Internet gelesen habe, dass es vielen so geht, war ich dann doch etwas beruhigter. Nun weiß ich aber doch nicht so recht, wie ich weiter verfahren soll. Bisher hab ich nur einen Wiederruf geschickt, aber dann alles nur weggelegt. Einige sagen, man soll nichts machen und abwarten und Andere geben den Tipp, doch nicht so tatenlos zu sein.
Hat denn jemand schon nach den letzten Mahnungen vor Gericht gestanden oder was kommt nun nach der letzten Mahnung mit der üblichen Drohung??
Vielen Dank für hoffentlich viele Tipps und Hilfen.
Besonders DANKE für den netten Kontakt mit bluetooth im November. Vielen DAnk für die Hilfe beim Texte schreiben.!!!! ))))


----------



## Goblin (14 Februar 2013)

> was kommt nun nach der letzten Mahnung mit der üblichen Drohung??


 
Das


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2013)

Mehr gibts auch von "offizieller" Seite nicht zu sagen ...
Allerdings können wir nicht sagen wie scharf die Inkassokongregation des nächsten Papstes agieren wird ...


----------



## Yambo1 (15 Februar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das


Hallo
hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit Vendis oder bist Du vom "Fach"?? Soll mir die Nachricht sagen, es passiert sowieso nichts, abwarten und abhaken??
Ich brauch solche Nachrichten immer im Klartext. Verschlüsselt ist nicht gut.... aber trotzdem DANKE


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2013)

Yambo1 schrieb:


> ...hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit Vendis oder bist Du vom "Fach"??


weder noch, Goblin ist ein langjähriger User hier im Forum



Yambo1 schrieb:


> Soll mir die Nachricht sagen, es passiert sowieso nichts, abwarten und abhaken??


Lesen, denken und verstehen können wir Dir nicht abnehmen



Yambo1 schrieb:


> Ich brauch solche Nachrichten immer im Klartext. Verschlüsselt ist nicht gut....


Dann mußt Du zum Anwalt oder einer Verbraucherzentrale. Das wäre dann individuelle Rechtsberatung die uns nicht erlaubt ist


----------



## BenTigger (15 Februar 2013)

Yambo1 schrieb:


> Ich brauch solche Nachrichten immer im Klartext. Verschlüsselt ist nicht gut.... aber trotzdem DANKE


 
Hier ist keine Info verschlüsselt worden. Hast du dir den Film angesehen? Er beschreibt exact was nun noch kommen kann.
Andere Aussagen wirst du hier nicht erhalten, da wir keine Rechtsberatung ausführen dürfen.

Wenn du das hier nicht verstehst, kannst du jederzeit zu einem Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens gehen.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Februar 2013)

So jetzt zeitgleich zwei inhaltlich gleiche Antworten...
Ich hoffe du verstehst, was zwei unterschiedliche User zum selben Zeitpunkt unabhängig tippten....

( Moin Hippo  )


----------



## Yambo1 (15 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> weder noch, Goblin ist ein langjähriger User hier im Forum
> 
> 
> Lesen, denken und verstehen können wir Dir nicht abnehmen
> ...


Hallo
ich hab das schon denk ich verstanden, ich bin nicht blöd. Ich möchte mich einfach nur absichern, dass ich nicht später noch irgendwann die dicke Rechnung bekomme
Meine Frage ist einfach, laufenlassen oder muss ein Anwalt was regeln???Wenn ich die frage, sagen die JA, weil sie verdienen wollen. Das ist mir schon klar.
Ich denke nicht, bisher hab ich abgewartet, aber kommt dann nach den ständigen Mahnungen auch noch was vom Gericht?? Wie sind da die Erfahrungen??Gibt es Leute, die dann doch per Gericht zahlen mussten, oder ist nichts bekannt.
Oder läuft es so weiter, das wäre ja nicht störend für mich.
Besten DANK!!!!
SChönen TAG!!!


----------



## BenTigger (15 Februar 2013)

Immer noch nichts verstanden?

WIR DURFEN NICHT SAGEN, MACH GENAU DAS.....

Lies was hier steht und alles ist gesagt. Es sind immerhin schon 17 Seiten auch mit Infos zu deinen Fragen.


----------



## Yambo1 (15 Februar 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts verstanden?
> 
> WIR DURFEN NICHT SAGEN, MACH GENAU DAS.....
> 
> Lies was hier steht und alles ist gesagt


Vielen Dank
dann mach ich das.
Alles Gute


----------



## BenTigger (15 Februar 2013)

Das wünschen wir dir auch. Eines kann ich dir noch sagen... Schlaflose Nächte brauchst du dir nicht machen...


----------



## Yambo1 (15 Februar 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Das wünschen wir dir auch. Eines kann ich dir noch sagen... Schlaflose Nächte brauchst du dir nicht machen...


Hallo
DANKE, nachdem ich hier auf dieser Seite vor Wochen viel gelesen habe, kann ich auch gut schlafen. Ist eine gute Sache, hab halt einmal in anderer Sache sogar mit einem Anwalt schlechte  Erfahrung gemacht, der immer sagte, das Gericht lässt das nicht durch. Ich sei im Recht..... und was war, das Gericht hat es allein für sich abgehandelt und raus kam eine Rechnung für mich von insgesamt über 900 Euro.
Daher meine sicherlich etwas dummen Fragen. Wollte mich nur absichern.

Besten Dank und alles Gute an Hippo und Ben Tigger!!!


----------



## BenTigger (15 Februar 2013)

Tja... wie sagt man... Auf dem Ozean und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand.
Denn Recht haben und vor Gericht Recht bekommen, sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge....


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2013)

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=1348


> An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns zunächst dafür bedanken, dass so viele Menschen aus Deutschland, Osterreich und der Schweiz unseren Zeugenfragebogen ausgefüllt und uns zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Die ersten beiden Kartons liegen bereits bei der Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaft für Wirtschaftskriminalität in Frankfurt am Main. Der dritte Karton ist bald voll. Mittlerweile dürften es an die 400 Zeugenfragebögen sein, die uns erreichten, und es gehen täglich Weitere ein. Das Aktenzeichen der StA Berlin lautet 223 Js 4367/12, bei der StA FfM liegt noch kein Aktenzeichen vor. Wir sammeln weiter und bitten in diesem Zusammenhang um Folgendes:
> 
> Bitte drucken Sie die Zeugenfragebögen nur einseitig aus und versehen Sie diese nicht mit Heftklammern!


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=1348
> 
> 
> 
> > Die ersten beiden Kartons liegen bereits bei der Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaft für Wirtschaftskriminalität in Frankfurt am Main. ...bei der StA FfM liegt noch kein Aktenzeichen vor.


Wieso Frankfurt am Main? Wen wunderts da, dass es dort bislang kein Geschäftszeichen gibt? Auch die StA Darmstadt hat ein entsprechendes Schwerpunktreferat, nämlich das, bei dem auch die vielen anderen Anzeigen eingebucht wurden/werden.


----------



## Minka (18 Februar 2013)

Habe eine richtige Adresse zu Ventis  GmbH  61294 Bad Homburg  Postfach  2407


----------



## Goblin (18 Februar 2013)

Das ist keine ladungsfähige Adresse,nur ein Postfach


----------



## Tolboy (21 Februar 2013)

Ich würde mich nicht wundern Herr Rader wenn die beiden Pakte mit den Zeugenfragebögen in Frankfurt am Main verloren gehen.

Mit dem nächsten Paket warten bis Aktenzeichen vergeben!


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2013)

Eine einschlägig bekannte Persönlichkeit ist nun auch unter die Strom- und Gasanbieter gegangen.


----------



## Goblin (22 Februar 2013)

Da war doch mal was mit der Deutschen Bahn oder so ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Februar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Da war doch mal was mit der Deutschen Bahn oder so ?


Nein nein. Eher mit Almado und anderen Protagonisten. Aka Aka weiß Bescheid!
Jedenfalls kamen mal einige Foren und Blogs in den "Genuß", Post von dieser "einschlägig bekannten Persönlichkeit" zu erhalten. 
NB: Tante Google weiß Bescheid!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 März 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Du kannst es auch sein lassen!


----------



## BitH72 (17 April 2013)

Minka schrieb:


> Habe eine richtige Adresse zu Ventis GmbH 61294 Bad Homburg Postfach 2407


Frau Ruepps residiert jetzt im Stacheldrahtbunker (Quelle Impressum der Hauptseite).


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 April 2013)

Ob die Frau R. jetzt wenigstens da in einem leeren Büro anzutreffen ist.


----------



## BitH72 (17 April 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ob die Frau R. jetzt wenigstens da in einem leeren Büro anzutreffen ist.


Naja, wir wissen ja genau, dass eine Angabe im Impressum nicht unbedingt mit der persoenlichen Anwesenheit einhergehen muss.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (17 April 2013)

Das weiß ich doch.

Ich habe es ja nur geschrieben, weil doch M. B. den von Akte doch auch mal das leere Büro von Tomas F. präsentiert hatte.


----------



## BitH72 (17 April 2013)

Passt da ueberhaupt noch ein DYMO-Schriftzug an die Briefkaesten ?


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2013)

BitH72 schrieb:


> Frau Ruepps residiert jetzt im Stacheldrahtbunker (Quelle Impressum der Hauptseite).





			
				grosshandel-angebote.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hier informieren wir Sie über die Dienstleistungen der Vendis GmbH aus Berlin.
> 
> *Vendis GmbH*
> Borsigstraße 35
> D-63110 Rodgau


Seit wann ist Berlin in Hessen?

Da gibt es einen fedoralen Anwalt aus Niedersachsen, der für Büttelborner Brüder nach Hessen ausgewandert ist. Dann arbeitet plötzlich dieser Anwalt anscheinend für den Stachedrahtkönig und außerdem gab es einen dubiosen Überfall auf ein Inkassobüro in Heusenstamm und nun das?



Reducal schrieb:


> Man beachte die hinreichend bekannte Kooperation der verschiedenen Hessen untereinander ...


 
Ist das nun ein Joint Venture oder eine feindliche Übernahme gewesen?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (18 April 2013)

Dass der fedorale Anwalt sein zützliches Tun auch für den Stacheldrahtkönig eröffnet hätte, ist mir allerdings neu? Und die östermännliche DIG ist doch schon seit Ewigkeiten inaktiv. Scheint so, als ob bei dem Einbruch sämtliche operativen Tätigkeitsmöglichkeiten abhanden gekommen wären.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Dass der fedorale Anwalt sein zützliches Tun auch für den Stacheldrahtkönig eröffnet hätte


Lassen wir das mal als unbestätigtes Gerücht stehen, wir werden darauf zurück kommen.


----------



## bernhard (19 April 2013)

http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...-abofallen-die-abzock-zombies_aid_959157.html


> „Man bekommt so gut wie nichts fürs Geld“, sagt C. R.. Die Seite bietet nur eine rudimentäre Datenbank mit Großhändleradressen. Echt sind allein die Rechnungen und Mahnungen, die Vendis und ihr Geldeintreiber Deutsche Telemedien Inkasso verschicken.


----------



## Peter Hering (19 April 2013)

lili schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe gestern eine Rechnung der Firma vendis GmbH bekommen, die unter www.Grosshandel-Angebote.de ein Abo für Adressen für Gewerbetreibende vertreibt. Ich habe durch ein großes Anmeldeformular den Hinweis rechts unten, dass die Leistungen kostenpflichtig sind, übersehen und mich angemeldet. Laut der Rechnung habe ich mit der Anmeldung ein Abo über 2 Jahre abgeschlossen, das mich 2x 284,17 € kosten soll. Auf meine Anfrage und Bitte bei der Firma, den Vertrag zu stornieren, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um ein B2B-Geschäft handelt, bei dem für Gewerbetreibende das Widerrufsrecht nicht gilt und sie deshalb nicht bereit seien, mich aus dem Abo zu entlassen. Was kann ich tun? Wer weiß Rat oder hat Erfahrung mit der Firma? Ich habe unter
> "Gute-Frage"de noch einen Eintrag zu der Firma gefunden, sonst bis jetzt noch nichts.
> Vielen Dank! Lilli



Auf die Anfrage was man gegen solche Firmen machen kann gibt es nur ein Mittel,daß nennt sich Staatsanwaltschaft,jeder hier in Deutschland hat 14 Tage das Recht von egal was zurückzutreten.Ich habe sofort nach der Rechnung von 240 € das recht der 14 Tage in Anspruch genommen.Außerdem gibt es das Gewerbe Aufsichtsamt.Lassen Sie sich nicht veralbern.Ich hatte auch was anderes verstanden als ich das Durchlass.P.Hering


----------



## Hippo (19 April 2013)

Peter Hering schrieb:


> ...jeder hier in Deutschland hat 14 Tage das Recht von egal was zurückzutreten...


Und genau das ist falsch!
Unter Kaufleuten gibt es weder ein 14 tg Rücktrittsrecht noch den Zwang der Buttonlösung.
Es gab allerdings Gerichte die einem Verbraucher der sich auf einer Gewerbeseite angemeldet hatte und diese Seite keinen Gewerbenachweis verlangt hatte im NACHHINEIN deswegen zugestanden daß der Rücktritt innerhalb der 14 Tage anzuerkennen sei.


----------



## Teleton (19 April 2013)

> jeder hier in Deutschland hat 14 Tage das Recht von egal was zurückzutreten.


Nein, Verträge sind in Deutschland grundsätzlich einzuhalten. Nur wenn der Gesetzgeber ausnahmsweise ein Recht zur Rückabwicklung gibt ist das anders. Für private Endverbraucher sind Widerrufsrechte als Hauptfallgruppen geregelt im Fernabsatz, bei Haustürgeschäften und Verbraucherkreditgeschäften (zusätzlich gibt es noch ein paar "Exoten" wie Timesharing usw.) Dort kann man -als Verbraucher- innerhalb von 14 Tagen ab dem Tag der ordnungsgemäßen Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht widerrufen.


----------



## dvill (20 April 2013)

Noch ist etwas Platz für noch mehr Namen:

http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=40618


----------



## BitH72 (20 April 2013)

Peter Hering schrieb:


> Ich habe sofort nach der Rechnung von 240 € das recht der 14 Tage in Anspruch genommen.





Hippo schrieb:


> Unter Kaufleuten gibt es weder ein 14 tg Rücktrittsrecht noch den Zwang der Buttonlösung.
> Es gab allerdings Gerichte die einem Verbraucher der sich auf einer Gewerbeseite angemeldet hatte und diese Seite keinen Gewerbenachweis verlangt hatte im NACHHINEIN deswegen zugestanden daß der Rücktritt innerhalb der 14 Tage anzuerkennen sei.


 
[Gewinner *Verbraucher*]

22.01.2013, AG Schöneberg, 4 C 225/12 - negative Feststellungsklage im schriftlichen Verfahren

Kläger hat als Verbraucher gehandelt

_Auszug aus dem Urteil: Ein entgeltlicher Vertrag ist zwischen den Parteien nicht zu Stande gekommen. Der Kläger hat bei der Anmeldung auf der Website der Beklagten als Verbraucher gehandelt. Wie er unwidersprochen vorgetragen hat, hatte er Interesse an dem in einer Werbeanzeige der B. preisgünstig angebotenen I-Phone. Ein solches Gerät wird in der Regel überwiegend privat genutzt. Dass der K. sich um 23:50 Uhr auf der Website der B. angemeldet hat, spricht ebenfalls für ein Rechtsgeschäft, das dem Privatbereich des K. zuzuordnen ist._
_Die Anmeldemaske suggeriert dem Kunden, dass er schon aufgrund seiner Anmeldung "Sofortzugang auf unsere Datenbank" erhalte._
_Viele, auch anmeldepflichtige Internetportale sind kostenlos zugänglich._
_Dem Kläger als Verbraucher steht darüber hinaus ein Widerrufsrecht zu, ..._


----------



## dvill (21 April 2013)

http://www.radziwill.info/7-Teil-Di...nd-verschickt-Rechnungen-fuer-das-zweite-Jahr


> Geradezu schlagartig wurde es danach ruhiger. Wir konnten keine Werbung mehr für die Seiten Grosshandel-Produkte.de und Grosshandel-Angebote.de feststellen. Niemand konnte mehr in die Abofalle herein tappen, denn wer sich anmeldete erhielt die Mitteilung:
> 
> "Anmeldung aktuell nicht möglich
> Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass wir ab sofort keine Neukunden über unser Anmeldeformular annehmen. Sollten Sie Interesse an einer kostenpflichtigen Anmeldung haben, senden Sie uns bitte einen gewerblichen Nachweis (Gewerbeanmeldung, Steuernummer oder Handelsregisterauszug) an [email protected]."


Da trappst die Nachtigall.

Siehe auch: http://netzwerk-gegen-internetkriminalitaet.de/?p=139


----------



## BitH72 (22 April 2013)




----------



## Nutzlosbranche (22 April 2013)

In der Borsigstraße 35 in Rodgau gab und gibt es laut Handelsregister momentan folgende Firmen:

Connects 2 Content GmbH (gelöscht / Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main HRB 86056)
*Content4U GmbH (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45147)*
CS Community Solutions GmbH (gelöscht / Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main HRB 87765)
*CS Community Solutions GmbH (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45580)*
GO WEB LTD. (gelöscht / Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main HRB 81966)
GO WEB LTD. (gelöscht / Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45155)
IContent GmbH (gelöscht / Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main HRB 84557)
*IContent GmbH (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45484)*
Marketing and Branding Limited (gelöscht / Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main HRB 83569)
*Marketing and Branding Limited (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45555)*
*Michael Burat Vorrat 001 GmbH (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45629)*
Premium Content GmbH (gelöscht / Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main HRB 88343)
*Premium Content GmbH (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45151)*
*ProPayment GmbH (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45263)*
RA Office GmbH (gelöscht / Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 43904)
*RA Office S.L., Zweigniederlassung Rodgau (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45228)*
*Vendis GmbH (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 46921)*
*Webtains GmbH (Amtsgericht Offenbach am Main HRB 45389)*

Diese *Date2Day GmbH* und die *B + N Holding & Consulting GmbH* sind nicht in der Borsigstraße 35 in Rodgau gelistet. Die *Date2Day GmbH* hat laut Handelsregister (Amtsgericht Dortmund HRB 23956) immer noch ihren "Sitz" in Dortmund und die *B + N Holding & Consulting GmbH* (Amtsgericht Gießen HRB 7016) ihren in Ulrichstein.


----------



## Blümelein (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo.
Jetzt hat es auch bei mir eingeschlagen!! 
Ich besitze einen kleinen Blumenladen, mit dem ich mich eher schlecht als recht über Wasser halte - Aber er ist halt immer mein Traum gewesen, den ich mir erfüllt habe.
Ich bekam Post von der Firma "b2b-48.de", Neefestraße 88, 09116 Chemnitz, mit einer Rechnung über 240 €, die ich innerhalb von 5 Tagen begleichen sollte und den Hinweisen, daß ich 1.) eine Mitgliedschaft über 2 Jahre abgeschlossen hätte und 2.) als Gewerbetreibender kein Rücktrittsrecht hätte und 3.) *SOFORT* ein Mahnbescheid erfolgen würde, wenn ich nicht innerhalb von 5 Tagen zahle!
Ganz davon abgesehen, daß ich noch niemals ein derartig aggressives Schreiben einer Firma gesehen habe, bin ich *NOCH NIEMALS* auf der Seite einer solchen Firma gewesen!!!!
Das habe ich denen geschrieben, ganz formell, und habe mir weitere Schreiben verbeten.

Dann kam ein Brief, in dem ich aufgefordert wurde, Strafanzeige zu stellen gegen Unbekannt. Da waren die Daten aufgeführt mit IP-Adresse usw.. Unter anderem mit der Anmelde-E-Mail, die ich nicht kannte.

Heute kam eine "letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung - Klageandrohung".

Ich habe mir jetzt alle 19 Seiten dieses Themas durchgelesen und viel dabei gelernt, konnte es aber nicht so 100% auf meinen Fall beziehen.
Könntet Ihr evtl. zusammen mit mir drüber nachdenken, was man in so einem Falle tun könnte (oder auch nicht)? Wäre echt klasse!
*Liebe Grüße vom Blümelein*


----------



## kasimir1 (28 Mai 2013)

Am Besten, man macht gar nichts.


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2013)

Was paßt da nicht auf Deinen Fall?


----------



## Blümelein (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo, und danke erstmal für die antworten! Ich meinte, es paßt nicht, weil ja ein "privatmensch" wohl unter meinem Namen einer Firma dies gemacht hat, darum war ich mir unsicher...


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2013)

Dann wirds noch einfacher...
Exakt *EIN* Schreiben an die Brüder mit dem Text daß diese Anmeldung nicht von Dir/Deiner Firma veranlaßt wurde und gut ist.
Rest kommentarlos abheften


----------



## Blümelein (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo Hippo.

Erstmal gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz herzlichen Dank dafür, daß Ihr so schnell reagiert und mir helft!!!!!

Das mit dem Schreiben hab ich gemacht (da wußte ich die genauen Zusammenhänge noch nicht). Ganz sachlich erklärt, daß ich diese Anmeldung nicht gemacht habe und daher nicht mehr behelligt werden möchte.
Daraufhin kam das Schreiben mit "Anzeige gegen Unbekannt" wegen Datenmißbrauch. Das müßte ich machen, da ich in der Beweispflicht wäre. Da waren dann Daten dabei wie IP-Adresse, Zeitstempel, Datum, Uhrzeit, Browsertyp und eben die Mailaddi, durch die ich erst klarer sah. Sie hatte sich nur gewundert, daß da eben KEIN Einlogg-Paßwort per Mail gekommen war und hat es schulterzuckend ad akta gelegt - gibt ja schließlich noch mehr Shops im Inet. Auf der Startseite dieser Firma steht ja nicht mal, WAS die eigentlich verkaufen/vermitteln.
glg vom Blümelein


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2013)

Wer ist denn beschissen worden?
Die oder Du?
Also...
Du mußt schnaufen und aufs Klo gehen weil sonst der Hals dick wird - aber Dich nicht um andrer Leutz Strafanzeigen kümmern


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2013)

Auf Deutsch gesagt, der der geschädigt ist, muss dann schon selbst eine Strafanzeige stellen.
Du bist nicht geschädigt, für was sollst du eine Strafanzeige stellen?
Wenn die sich geschädigt fühlen, dann sollen die das selbst machen.
Auch brauchst du nichts davon erzählen, wenn du einen Verdacht haben könntest, wer die Anmeldung gemacht haben könnte.
Nicht das man dich dann noch wegen falscher Verdächtigung dranbekommt 
Weitere schreiben sind nur Drohkulisse. Auch die IP kann nicht die Person nennen, die die Anmeldung in deinem Namen ausgeführt haben soll.
Also zurücklehnen und weiter schöne Blumensträuße entwerfen


----------



## Teleton (28 Mai 2013)

Und kurz den §177 BGB lesen.


----------



## Blümelein (29 Mai 2013)

Teleton, Hippo und Tigger:

Stellt Euch bitte mal in einer Reihe auf und holt Euch nen dicken Knuddler ab.... und nen imaginären Blumenstrauß... *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Schön, daß es Euch gibt!!

ggggggglg vom Blümelein <3


----------



## Lolo (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo, guten Tag

I habe beim Fehler registriert in diese webpage http://online-businessportal.de/? , nach die registriert ich habe gesehen dass Ich muss 240 euro bezahlen. 
Was soll ich machen?, Ich war diese tema gelesen aber ich kann nicht gut Deutsch. 
Muss ich bezahlen oder kann ich ignorieren. 

Vielen Dank im voraus fuer die Hilfe. 

Lg, 

Lolo.


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2013)

Bist Du selbständig oder Privatperson?


----------



## Lolo (29 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Bist Du selbständig oder Privatperson?


 
Hallo, danke !

I'm a freelancer and work nebenberuflich mit nemgewerbeschein, Ich bin nicht hauptberuflich selbstaendig. 

Ich hoffe dass Hilfe fuer die Antwort, wenn nicht, bitte sag mir bescheid. Ich versuche noch mal. 

Viele dank fuer die Anliegen.

Lg

Lolo.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (29 Mai 2013)

Dear Lolo,

I think it is better to proceed the conversation in English for your understanding only. The website, where you feel to be trapped is the smallest part of one of the biggest scamming-waves in the German internet.
There are two ways to react. The first one is to contradict by registered mail. The way I prefer is to ignore them and everything what will follow and not to show, that your data-input is correct. Vice versa, from where does the scammer know that you are a living and existing person and that not other people abused your name for a registration?


----------



## Johanna_kisses (3 Juni 2013)

Hi Lolo!
I have the same problem, got a bill of 240 euros. The problem is that I do not remember registering on that page!
What did you do in the end?

Johanna


----------



## Raudaniel (7 Juni 2013)

Habe ebenso eine rechnung von b2b bekommen.
Hab mich angemeldet aber bit privat person. 
Ich habe als Firma einfach eine name gegeben.

was soll ich als nachste tun?
bitte um Hilfe


----------



## bernhard (7 Juni 2013)

Vielleicht hier lesen, was anderen passiert ist?


----------



## Hippo (7 Juni 2013)

Z.B. auch hier ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-jw-handelssysteme-und-die-verbraucher.43063/


----------



## Guest112233 (21 Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
 I also got a letter like this. Can someone help me write in german a letter back that I can send them back by registered post? Or shall I do nothing and wait? I do not wish to get inkasso billing.

thanks in advance


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2013)

You also can write in english too. It will be the same unread letter than in german


----------



## Guest112233 (21 Juni 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Also I think as a resident foreigner with a fixed work permit. I am not allowed by law to have any private business.  Does that help me in any legel consequence? What kind of legal consequences can be for not paying?


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juni 2013)

nothing, because a judge says, privat people have not to pay, because its for business only.


----------



## Guest112233 (22 Juni 2013)

Thanks a lot Ben,
 I also tried to read a lot and it seems it's a regular scam to scare people to pay money. Mine is Grosshandel-B2B, but its the same JW company from chemnitz, with the same address. I believe there are many such websites. 
All your time to reply is very helpful.
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Hippo (22 Juni 2013)

Try to meet a native (german) speaker and follow this guide here.
To do nothing ist not the right way. But its all in this guide
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-jw-handelssysteme-und-die-verbraucher.43063/


----------



## Guest112233 (22 Juni 2013)

Thanks a lot Hippo,

 indeed I was planning to send a letter to them (registered with return reciept). I will ask one of my friends to read that for me. Thanks again. Does the letter have to be in German. I think its better if it is in German. I think am going to confirm that I am a prival person ( not a business) and to cancel this subscription. 

THanks again


----------



## Hippo (22 Juni 2013)

Yes, because the letter must be adapted to your person and case.
But it makes no difference wether you write in german or english. The result would be the same - you also could take 50 ct and tell it to a parking automat ...
But for the german law you must tell it to Melango ...


----------



## Guest112233 (22 Juni 2013)

Thanks Hippo,

 In my case the letter came from JW Handelsytems, Chemnitz (online-businessportal.de). I think it is just another name for the many that originate from this place.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juni 2013)

SOS ...
same old shit


----------



## Focas71 (23 Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe auch die Dummheit gemacht und mich bei der B2B registriert, als so zusagen gewerbetreibender, was ich eigentlich nicht bin…und leider die 240 Euro bezahlt….habe jetzt auch noch eine Zahlungsaufforderung über 89.-Euro Aufnahmegebühr erhalten….will aber nicht mehr weiter bezahlen fur nix und wieder nix…am 11.06 habe einen Schreiben per Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt (Anfechtung wegen Inhaltsirrtums, sowie vorsorglich Widerruf)…. die Herren haben aber negativ geantwortet und vorgestern habe ich noch einen Brief mit üblichen Drohungen wie Inkassounternehmen und Amtsgericht bekommen…. was soll ich witer machen weiss ich aber nicht….. Also ich weiß nicht wie weiter.
Währe für jede Hilfe Dankbar.
MfG.


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2013)

Siehe

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.18942/


----------



## Hippo (23 Juni 2013)

Hier findest Du den Fahrplan ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-jw-handelssysteme-und-die-verbraucher.43063/


----------



## Focas71 (24 Juni 2013)

Hallo! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich wollte noch sagen dass ich Ausländer mit Arbeits- und Aufenthaltsgenehmigung in Deutschalnd bin…habe kein Gewerbe oder keine Firma in Deutschland oder im Ausland angemeldet.. …was ich nicht weisst ist ob meinen erster Widerrufsschreiben wirksam ist wenn ich schon die 240 euro bezahlt habe…

Die haben schon auf meinem ersten Schreiben negativ geantwortet - „…in der Vergangenheit mussten wir bei Neuanmeldungen immer wieder feststellen, dass die angegebene Firma oder das Unternehmen nicht existierten, was dann seitens der Kunden zu Kündigungs- oder Aufhebungswünschen führte.Auch bei einem solchen Sachverhalt ist ein Widerruf im Nachhinein nicht möglich.Unabhängig von den Umständen des Vertragabschlusses oder bei bewusst falschen Angaben des Kunden bestehen wir auf der Erfüllung des Vertrages.Jeder Fall von Nichterfüllung, falschen Angaben oder betrügerischer Absicht wird durch uns ausnahmlos zur Anzeige gebracht.Die Folgen wären ein Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft sowie ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren…“

In der Zwischenzeit habe die letzte Mahnung bekommen….also, soll ich nun noch einen Widerrufsschreiben schicken und nachher einfach abwarten???...
MfG,
Focas…


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2013)

Wenn Du wie man so schön sagt jetzt Eier in der Hose hast, gehst Du zu einem Anwalt und klagst Dir die 240 € wieder raus.
Das Kostenrisiko ist überschaubar

Hier ist eines der letzten Urteile
http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/urteil-ag-bonn-jw-handelssysteme-gmbh-melango-verliert-erneut

Ansonsten fang keine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern an ...


----------



## manu12345 (28 Juni 2013)

lili schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe gestern eine Rechnung der Firma vendis GmbH bekommen, die unter www.Grosshandel-Angebote.de ein Abo für Adressen für Gewerbetreibende vertreibt. Ich habe durch ein großes Anmeldeformular den Hinweis rechts unten, dass die Leistungen kostenpflichtig sind, übersehen und mich angemeldet. Laut der Rechnung habe ich mit der Anmeldung ein Abo über 2 Jahre abgeschlossen, das mich 2x 284,17 € kosten soll. Auf meine Anfrage und Bitte bei der Firma, den Vertrag zu stornieren, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um ein B2B-Geschäft handelt, bei dem für Gewerbetreibende das Widerrufsrecht nicht gilt und sie deshalb nicht bereit seien, mich aus dem Abo zu entlassen. Was kann ich tun? Wer weiß Rat oder hat Erfahrung mit der Firma? Ich habe unter
> "Gute-Frage"de noch einen Eintrag zu der Firma gefunden, sonst bis jetzt noch nichts.
> Vielen Dank! Lilli


 
Habe gegen B2B Betrugsanzeige und Anzeige wegen Nötigung bzw. arglistischer Täuschung bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz erstattet. B2B ist zurückgerudert und hat ein Kulanzangebot vorgelegt, nur noc 84,00 Euro zahlen. Habe nicht darauf reagiert und warte weiter ab. Auf keinen Fall zahlen, diese Typen sind kriminell.


----------



## Hippo (28 Juni 2013)

Abgesehen davon daß lilis Beitrag schon uralt ist - zu Deinem Rat "nixtun" gehört IMMER der Hinweis daß spätestens bei einem echten Mahnbescheid reagiert werden MUSS. Nämlich mit dem Widerspruch desselben ...


----------



## Guest112233 (29 Juni 2013)

Hi Hippo, 
 So I  replied to their first letter (einschreiben+rucksendung) as per the suggestions in this forum (from the standard letter). Today I have a reply.. which essentially is "no we donot cancel your account and you have to pay" which is what I expected anyways from them. 
 What I just want to ask is, what is my next step. Do I further reply? or I have just done my part and not worry about their threatening letters. Tips will be really appreciated. 
thanks a lot for this forum.


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2013)

From this moment on you do nothing until (maybe, perhaps, when ananas grow at the southpole) you will get a "Mahnbescheid" from the courthouse.
In this paper then (but keep cool, I´ve never seen one in the scene) you say "No, its not ok" an send it back to the courthouse.
Now you will get a lot of frightening letters from them, but this is part of the game. Don´t worry!


----------



## Guest112233 (29 Juni 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply. What is the time frame in which I expect this court letter? Is there an office where I complain already about this kind of stuff? (other than the court, of course). We all hate scammers and they should be reduced.


----------



## Guest112233 (29 Juni 2013)

Hi,
 I think i did not read your response properly. I think you said that Mahnbescheid is very rare. So I may get a court order in a very rare case. But I will keep getting regular threatening letters from JW Tradingsysteme gmbhl, which I can ignore.

I only need to respond to the court order, if it ever arrives??


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2013)

correct!


----------



## Guest112233 (29 Juni 2013)

Thanks a lot!! 
I will update on the forum as things change. Amazing work from your side!!


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2013)

feel well and good luck


----------



## Gast b2b (16 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auch in die b2b falle getappt. als gewerbe hatte ich eine gbr angegeben in der ich mitglied bin, die auch als gbr angemeldet ist beim finanzamt, aber kein gewerbe betreibt und auch keinen gewerbeschein hat.
ich hatte denen dann euer formschreiben per einschreiben mit rückschein geschickt.das kam nun zurück wegen nicht abgeholt.
b2b hat mir nun eine letzte aussergerichtliche mahnung geschickt, und dann gestern noch eine androhung zur überprüfung einer strafanzeige, mit 2,50 € mahngebühr.
eure empfehlung ist: weiterhin nix tun, oder?
die erwähnen in ihren schreiben auch alle möglichen gerichtsurteile.
gibt es schon gerichtsurteile, die genau diesen fall betreffen?
man musste ja anklicken, dass man sich als gerwerbetreibender anmeldet, und die kostenpflichtigkeit stand auch irgendwo an der seite.

vielen danke für die hilfe!


PS: ..das hier ist die anmeldeseite von denen: hxxp://wxw.online-businessportal.de/registrieren.php


----------



## Mistake (16 Juli 2013)

Hallo Gast b2b..................

blättere mal von Anfang an durch die Beiträge, u. a. wirst Du dann auch was von mir finden. Eigentlich ist hier alles gesagt und beschrieben und würde sich am Ende nur wiederholen. Schau Dir die Tipps an
und ziehe dann Deine Schlußfolgerungen....und bedenke.............Du bist hier nicht allein....

Mistake


----------



## Gast b2b (16 Juli 2013)

Hallo Mistake,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Die vorherigen Beiträge hatte ich alle schon gelesen.
Ich war mir nur nicht sicher, ob mein Fall etwas anders gelagert ist, da ich folgendes angekreuzt habe: Ich akzeptiere die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen
und bestätige ausdrücklich meinen gewerblichen Nutzungsstatus.

Und an der Seite der Webseite stand folgendes (habe ich beim anmelden natürlich nicht gesehen!):


Leistung/Kosten:
Folgende Leistungen erhalten
Sie in unserem Loginbereich.
Durch Drücken des Buttons
"Jetzt anmelden" entstehen
Ihnen Kosten von 298,80 Euro
inkl. Mwst pro Jahr (12 Monate
zu je 24,90 Euro) bei einer
Vertragslaufzeit von 2 Jahren.
Hinweis:
Die Nutzung des Angebots
ist ausschließlich für Firmen, Gewerbetreibende, Vereine, Handwerksbetriebe, Behörden 
oder selbständige Freiberufler
im Sinne §14 BGB zulässig.

Ich freue mich auf weitere Antworten, und sende viele Grüsse...


----------



## bernhard (16 Juli 2013)

Alle Fälle sind immer genau gleich. Es geht um Massenbeschiss nach Schema-F.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juli 2013)

> Die Nutzung des Angebots
> ist ausschließlich für Firmen, Gewerbetreibende, Vereine, Handwerksbetriebe, Behörden
> oder selbständige Freiberufler


 
Bist du eines davon?

Nein? Na dann ist doch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen, da die  Nutzung des Angebots
ausschließlich für Firmen, Gewerbetreibende, Vereine, Handwerksbetriebe, Behörden 
oder selbständige Freiberufler ist.

Und wenn kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, braucht ja auch nichts bezahlt zu werden. Ohne Vertrag keine Kohle.


----------



## gast b2b (16 Juli 2013)

..doch, ich bin selbstständiger Freiberufler, und habe mich angemeldet im Namen einer GbR, die aus selbständigen Freiberuflern besteht, aber kein Gewerbe angemeldet hat.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juli 2013)

tja, dann siehts schlechter aus...


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2013)

Lesen bildet ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...systeme-und-der-echte-gewerbetreibende.43064/

Ansonsten ab zu einem versierten Anwalt


----------



## Gast b2b (16 Juli 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank für den Link!

Das b2b Portal und Ihre Angebote haben mit meiner selbständigen, freiberuflichen Tätigkeit allerdings nichts zu tun, da ich nicht einkaufe und verkaufe.
D.h. ich habe bei der Anmeldung als Privatperson gehandelt, und auch als Privatperson habe ich den angeblich geschlossen Vertrag gekündigt, widerrrufen, etc.. (das Schreiben kam aber eh ungelesen zurück..)

Wenn ich mir einen Anwalt nehme, was für Kosten kämen da auf mich zu?
Und weiss jemand einen im Raum Kassel/Hannover?
Und wie hoch ist das finanzielle Risko im Falle einer Gerichtsverhandlung?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, und Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2013)

Befragst Du Tante Gurgel nach "Prozeßkostenrechner"
Der Anwalt muß nicht aus Deiner Ecke sein, nicht mehr zu Zeiten von Telefon und Internet.
Mir fallen spontan zwei ein die sich mit sowas auskennen.
Würde ich Dir nennen, aber als Gast kann ich Dir keine PN schicken.
Du kannst Dir aber auch die Urteilsliste und da die neueren gewonnenen Verfahren ansehen. Da stehen ja die Anwälte mit dabei


----------



## dvill (6 August 2013)

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=2075


> In Sachen Vendis konnten wir über 600 Zeugenfragebögen sammeln, aus denen sich ergibt, dass das Unternehmen Kenntnis vom täuschenden Charakter ihrer Internetseiten hat. Diese Fragebögen wurde der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben und Strafanzeige erstattet. Die Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die Geschäftsführerin der Vendis – E. R. – werden derzeit (wieder) in Frankfurt a.M. geführt. Täglich gehen weitere Zeugenfragebögen bei uns ein.


----------



## lili (7 August 2013)

Hallo! Ich habe im 3/2012 dieses leidige Thema hier eröffnet. Nach Rechnung, Widerspruch, 2 Mahnungen, Inkassoschreiben, Widerspruch hatte ich seit 9/2012 Ruhe. Bis vorgestern. Jetzt kam von Vendis (mit neuer Adresse und neuer Bankverbindung) die Rechnung für das 2. Vertragsjahr. Auf der Rechnung befindet sich der Hinweis auf ein "Urteil des Amtsgerichtes Mitte von Berlin vom 12.06.2013 -Aktenzeichen: 17 C 39/13 indem die zivilrechtliche Wirksamkeit der Verträge von Vendis gegenüber Gewerbetreibenden (was ich bin) eindeutig bestätigt wurde". Das Urteil kann man wohl auf der Seite www.vendis.de nachlesen. Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen? Ich habe heute den gleichen Widerspruch (Daten aktualisiert) wie nach der 1. Rechnung noch einmal per Einschreiben an die neue Adresse geschickt.
Wie ist Eure Einschätzung? Muss ich doch bezahlen? Viele Grüße! Lilli


----------



## dvill (7 August 2013)

Angstmachen mit "Urteilen" gehört bei den Nutzlosen zum Handwerkszeug:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/


----------



## Hippo (7 August 2013)

...und der 2. Widerspruch war schon zuviel des Palavers.
Die Notwendigkeit einer Reaktion bestünde erst wieder wenn Du einen Mahnbescheid bekommen würdest.
Dem wird dann ohne großen Federlesens widersprochen und gut.


----------



## bluetooth (7 August 2013)

Hallo....
habe gerade die 1. Mahnung der Solvenza Inkasso in Bezug auf Vendis erhalten. ( Solvenza residiert übrigens auch mit der gleichen Brifkastenfirma in der Borsigstr.35 in 63110 Rodgau, genau wie Vendis-wie praktisch ). Mit dem vollen Schwätz-Bla, Aktenzeichen, Drohung mit Schufa etc.und natürlich dem Angebot einer Ratenzahlung.
weiteres Interessantes zur " Solvenza ": findet man hier:http://netzwerk-gegen-internetkriminalitaet.de/?tag=icontent-gmbh
So, jetzt muss ich aber aufhören, mein Schredder hat Hunger....


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2013)

Warum wurde in der Urteilsbegründung bei Vendis ein Teil unkenntlich gemacht?
Stand da vielleicht, der Beklagte erklärte, das er der Kosten voll bewusst war aber im nachinein den Vertrag kündigen wollte, weil er ihm nicht passte?
Irgendwie klingt der Rest des Urteils danach...


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2013)

bluetooth schrieb:


> Solvenza residiert übrigens auch mit der gleichen Brifkastenfirma in der Borsigstr.35 in 63110 Rodgau, genau wie Vendis-wie praktisch


Nächster Schwachfug, bei dem man weiß, dass der Briefkasten am Standort Augen, Ohren, Arme und Beine hat - also nix Briefkastenfirma.


----------



## bernhard (8 August 2013)

Das Urteil ist ein "Geschenk" für Vendis. Geklagt hat eine Betroffene, die nicht zahlen wollte (Negative Feststellung), und "zufällig" selbst oder durch ihren Anwalt im eigenen Interesse schlecht argumentiert hat.

Warum besorgt jemand freiwillig für Vendis ein passendes Angstmachurteil? Na?


----------



## Heiko (8 August 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> Das Urteil ist ein "Geschenk" für Vendis. Geklagt hat eine Betroffene, die nicht zahlen wollte (Negative Feststellung), und "zufällig" selbst oder durch ihren Anwalt im eigenen Interesse schlecht argumentiert hat.
> 
> Warum besorgt jemand freiwillig für Vendis ein passendes Angstmachurteil? Na?


Ist bestimmt alles nur Zufall...


----------



## Spawn (29 August 2013)

Bin vor ca. 2 Wochen auf eine "Reporterin" reingefallen, die in ihrem Bericht "Kauferfahrung auf beschaffungsplattform24.de" geschildert hat, Sie war mehr als zufrieden und empfahl diese Seite auf wärmste, laut "Bericht" ging da ja alles mit rechten Dingen zu habe ich mich auf der Webseite umgeschaut...so kann man auch verarscht werden.


Naja, ich war auf der Seite und wollte rumstöpern, rumstöpern ging nicht wirklich, weil man immer dirket auf die Anmeldung verwiesen würde.

*Die Nutzung der Grosshandel B2B Plattform ist ausschließlich für Firmen, Gewerbetreibende, Handwerksbetriebe, Vereine, Behörden und selbständige Freiberufler bestimmt. *

Nun gut, ich habe mich dort angemeldet, weil ich dachte, nur so kann man auf der Webseite weiter surfen,sich umschauen und evtl. auch was bestellen, einkaufen etc.
Hab mein Kreuz unter der Allgemeinen Geschäfstbedingungen gesetzt und auf das Buttom  "Jetzt kaufen" geklickt.
Puste Kuchen, wurde verdröstet, die wollten mich erst überprüfen und dann mir in wenigen Tagen die Zuggangsdaten per Schreiben zu kommen lassen.
Heute halte ich dieses Schreiben in der Hand und bekomme fast ein Herzinfakt, keine Zugangsdaten, stattdessen nur eine Rechnung von 240,-Euro !!!
Erst jetzt gehen bei mir die Alarmglocken an-Abofalle !!!




Ich fühle mich ganz schön auf die Schippe genommen, dank der "Reporterin", Finger weg von Grosshandel B2B-beschaffungsplattform24.de !!!

Wie sieht die Rechtslage bei mir aus?
Ich bin Angestellter und nebenberuflich-teilselbständig  als Trainer tätig, leite eine Sportgruppe, bin aber kein Verein, 

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

guggst Du da ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/allgemeine-abzocke-im-b2b-handel.66/
ob da Melango oder Vendis steht ist egal


----------



## Spawn (29 August 2013)

und was ist mit diesem Buttom "Jetzt kaufen" ???


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

Was meinst Du jetzt mit der Frage?


----------



## Spawn (30 August 2013)

weil auf dem orangenen Buttom drauf steht,  "jetzt kaufen" , siehe Bild  oben, bin ich jetzt vertraglich gebunden?
wie bereits erwähnt würde, wollte ich nur auf deren Seite weitergeleitet werden, um mir deren Angebote anzuschauen...und jetzt habe ich angeblich ein Vertrag den ich gar nicht wollte.


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2013)

Steht oder stand ...
Was war als Du geklickt hast?


----------



## Spawn (30 August 2013)

Hab mein Kreuz unter der Allgemeinen Geschäfstbedingungen gesetzt und auf das Buttom  "Jetzt kaufen" geklickt. 
Eine zusätzliche Seite erschien, mit der Info, meine Date überprüfen zu wollen und dann mir in wenigen Tagen die Zuggangsdaten per Mail  oder per ein Schreiben zu kommen lassen.
Gestern erhielt ich dieses Schreiben, statt Zugangsdaten zu bekommen,  werde ich aufgefordert eine Rechnung von 240,-Euro bine 5 Tage zu bezahlen.
Wie sieht die Rechtslage bei mir aus?

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## bernhard (30 August 2013)

Die Frage beantwortet ein Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## esel (7 September 2013)

hab letztes Jahr von denen auch so nen Brief bekommen, weil ich drauf reingefallen bin, auch mit dem Urteil. Da gibt es bei einer Verbraucherzentrale einen vorgefertigten Brief, den habe ich denen geschickt mit Einschreiben/Rückschein. Drin steht, dass alles ein Versehen war usw. Danach habe ich noch ein oder zwei Drohbriefe erhalten, dann war Ruhe. Auf die Drohbriefe zu antworten, ist sinnlos.
Ein Mahnbescheid oder gar eine Klage kam nie, da sind denen die Gerichtskosten zu teuer. Die sind übrigens seit August 2013 wieder erhöht worden. Also, bange machen gilt nicht!


----------



## bluetooth (30 September 2013)

bluetooth schrieb:


> habe gerade die 1. Mahnung der Solvenza Inkasso in Bezug auf Vendis erhalten. tag=icontent-gmbh


So, nun kam eben die 2. Mahnung der Solvenza Inkasso...
-bisher konnten wir keine Zahlung Ihrerseis auf die mit unserer Mahnung geltend gemachte Forderung, inzwischen 362,02 €, verzeichnen. Zur Nachweisbarkeit Ihrer Anmeldung bei der kostenpflichtigen Onlinedienstleistung Vendis GmbH, Grosshandel-Angebote.de der Vendis GmbH wurde Ihre IP-Adresse xx.xxx.x.xx während Ihrer Anmeldung gespeichert.
Aus diesem Grund setzen wir Sie in Kenntnis, dass unser Mandant beabsichtigt, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie einzuleiten.
+ Möglichkeit einer Ratenzahlung / Schuldanerkenntnis....
Jetzt müsste ich nach deren Meinung aber doch kalte Füße kriegen?
 mal gucken ob der Schredder noch funktioniert...


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2013)

Und in 1001 Jahren werden sie den Fall dann an das intergalaktische Klingonen-Inkasso weitergeben.


----------



## Sol (5 Oktober 2013)

Oh man. Ich glaube es nicht. Habe mich eben da angemeldet. Nebenbei mit den Kids was besprochen,... Nicht aufgepasst. Halte mich ein für nen intelligenten Menschen, aber das war so dämlich. 
Habe sogar den Bestätigungslink in der eMail bestätigt. erst DANN misstrauisch geworden und nachgesehen. Das geht schon fast an die Schamgrenze!

Nun meine Frage losgelöst von dem ganzen Thema nicht antworten...

1. Ich habe mich als nicht eingetragener Verein angemeldet. Macht das rechtlich nen Unterschied?!
2. hat es schon mal wer probiert, die Förderung nach nem Mahnbescheid gerichtlich feststellen zu lassen?! 

Danke


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Oktober 2013)

Hast Du schon mal probiert, erst zu lesen und dann zu fragen?


----------



## Sol (5 Oktober 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal probiert, erst zu lesen und dann zu fragen?



Hallo Dirk, 
Danke für Deine Reaktion, allerdings ist Dein Hinweis zwar berechtigt, aber in meinem Fall nicht ganz passend.
Ich habe keinen Fall gefunden, in der es um einen Verein ging. Und ich habe zwar gelesen, dass man (logischerweise) auf einen Mahnbescheid widersprechen muss, aber nicht, ob empfohlen wird, selbst feststellen zu lassen.

Zudem macht es mich noch wütender (auf mich selbst), dass die da ja nen Kasten "Kosten" haben und der Button auch sagt "Kostenpflichtig bestellen" zudem der Bestätigungslink. Ich frage mich ehrlich, ob man da vor Gericht ne Chance hätte. oder ob das doch unter dem Aspekt läuft: Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf.... Heute war ich es


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Oktober 2013)

a) Vereine werden behandelt wie Gewerbetreibende
b) die sogenannte negative Feststellungsklage wurde schon mehrfach angestrengt und üblicherweise auch gewonnen. Gang zum Rechtsanwalt, Hinweis auf die sogenannte "überraschende Klausel" und ab dafür!


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2013)

Nach Klick auf den Button "kostenpflichtig bestellen" sind Kosten nicht überraschend und eine negative Feststellungsklage unter diesen Bedingungen wurde noch niemals gewonnen.

Die Fallensteller sind schlimm, aber Ratschläge in Foren manchmal ebenso.

Hier ist ein Beispiel, wie eine solche Klage in die Hose geht:

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/...oomd&view=joomd&layout=detail&id=11&Itemid=71


----------



## Hippo (5 Oktober 2013)

Sch...egal als was, guggst Du oben unter Verbraucher (angepinnte Beiträge) und läßt einen Widerruf los.
Und dann kannst Du Dich erstmal gepflegt kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise... Im Extremfall auch spralförmig ...


----------



## Sol (6 Oktober 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Sch...egal als was, guggst Du oben unter Verbraucher (angepinnte Beiträge) und läßt einen Widerruf los ...



Ok, danke, also Du meinst gar keinen Hinweis auf Verein usw. Und auch nicht auf dem Briefbogen des Vereins, sondern einfach so als Privatperson?

Dann werde ich das mal so machen....


----------



## Hippo (6 Oktober 2013)

So isses


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 Oktober 2013)

Hääähmm, Dvill, als ein maßgeblich Beteiligter an dem zitierten Prozess, muss ich Dir mitteilen, dass der Prozess aus einem ganz anderen Grund in die Hose gegangen ist. 

Der Button "kostenpflichtig bestellen" ist ja auch erst neu implantiert worden. Nachdem der "Kunde" über die angeblich günstige zu erhaltende Ware in die Falle gelockt wird und sein Interesse von daher objektbezogen ist, ist und bleibt die Rechnung nur für die angeblich erworbene Mitgliedschaft eine "überrschende Klausel".

Haltet Euch bitte vor Augen, dass juristische Angriffe seitens der Abzocker ausgesprochen selten sind.


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2013)

Gerichtsentscheidungen in Grauzonen sind immer unberechenbar. Einen Prozess mit unsicherem Ausgang sollte nur derjenige führen, der mit jedem möglichen Ausgang und dem Kostenrisiko gut leben kann.

Rechtsunerfahrene in ein überflüssiges Prozessabenteuer reinquatschen zu wollen, ist - vorsichtig formuliert - wenig nett.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 Oktober 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Rechtsunerfahrene in ein überflüssiges Prozessabenteuer reinquatschen zu wollen, ist - vorsichtig formuliert - wenig nett.



Tut doch keiner! 

Habe auf Frage nur geantwortet, dass es eine Vielzahl an Präzedenzfällen gibt, der Gang zum RA aber unerlässlich wäre. 

Habe eher den Eindruck, dass hier jemand das letzte Wort behalten will.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Oktober 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Habe eher den Eindruck, dass hier jemand das letzte Wort behalten will.



Da stimme ich dir voll zu. 
Ich habe auch des öfteren den Eindruck, dass du hier im Forum unbedingt immer das letzte Wort behalten willst/musst.


----------



## Mistake (15 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sol,
offensichtlich hast du nicht ganz gründlich gelesen, denn ich hatte mich auch über meinen Verein angemeldet.
Befolge einfach die Hinweise der anderen und besonders der Mods..................

Gruß Mistake


----------



## dvill (18 November 2013)

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=2588


> AG Seligenstadt, Beschlüsse vom 01.11.2013 und 04.11.2013, 1 C 900/13





> Das Gericht stellte fest, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag zwischen unserem Mandanten und der Vendis GmbH nicht besteht. Die minderjährige Tochter des Mandanten hatte die Registrierung bei der Vendis durchgeführt, was die Vendis GmbH nicht davon abhielt, den Anspruch auf Zahlung der Nutzungsgebühr gegen unseren Mandanten weiterhin geltend zu machen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2014)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> *Date2Day GmbH* hat laut Handelsregister (Amtsgericht Dortmund HRB 23956) immer noch ihren "Sitz" in Dortmund


Nennt sich nun *B2B Web Consulting GmbH*.

http://www.radziwill.info/B2B-Web-C...n-avenue-shopping-de-und-profi-kochrezepte-de


> Der Firmenname ist neu, die GmbH nicht: bis Ende September 2013 nannte sie sich noch Date2Date GmbH.
> 
> In diesem Sommer ist die B2B Web Consulting GmbH schwer aktiv mit ihren Abofallen avenue-shopping.de und profi-kochrezepte.de. Die jeweilige Anmeldemaske mit dem mehr oder minder versteckten Kostenhinweis ist unverändert und auch der Betrag, den man von den Betroffenen haben will, ist der gleiche geblieben: 284,17 EUR; das ganze mal zwei, denn die Laufzeit des so zustande gekommenen Vertrages soll zwei Jahre betragen. Gezahlt werden soll auf ein Konto der GLS Gemeinschaftsbank eG.


----------



## tobi_berndt1980 (10 September 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin vor einigen Tagen auf die Abzocker reingefallen. über etliche Ecken habe ich heraus bekommen

[modedit: alle persönlichen Daten gelöscht - Forenregeln beachten!]


----------



## Goblin (10 September 2014)

An deiner Stelle würd ich mal die Forenregeln lesen !



> Also schickt doch eure Einschreiben



Man schickt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (12 September 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man schickt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe



... und fängt vor allem keine "Brieffreundschaften" mit ihnen an .... grööööööööööööhhhhhlllll


----------



## dvill (13 November 2014)

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/b2b-web-consulting-versendet-qmahnbescheideq


> 27.10.2014: falsche Mahnbescheide von B2B Web Consulting
> 
> Mit einerm neuen Trick versucht die B2B Web Consulting, ahnungslose Bürger zu einer Zahlung zu bewegen. In einem gelben Briefumschlag (gelb ist die typische Farbe für gerichtliche Zustellungen) ist zunächst nur in Schreibmaschinenschrift zu lesen:
> 
> GERICHTLICHER MAHNBESCHEID


----------



## Antiscammer (14 November 2014)

Solche Stinkbomben-Tricks hatten wir bei anderen Abzockern in der Vergangenheit auch schon: gelbe Umschläge, Überschrift "Mahnbescheid" im Betreff bei einer stinknormalen Mahnung, es gab auch schon mal hoheitsähnliche Logos.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (15 Oktober 2015)

Na so was aber auch, dieser Brief lächelte mich vorhin unschuldig an, als ich den Postkasten geleert hatte...







... wer hat es denn da so eilig, wofür eigentlich, so heftig Geld von mir fordern zu wollen...






... mal eben im HR nachgeschaut, ja tatsächlich, diese Firma mit Konto in Slowakei gibt es tatsächlich...






... na mal sehen, ob und vor allem wie ich auf derart "zivil" vorgebrachte Bettelbriefe reagiere... ich denke, den kann ich sicherlich seine Drohung wahrmachen und den Mahnbescheid beantragen lassen...

Anmerkung an die Admins: das Einfügen externer Bild-Adressen scheint nicht zu funktionieren!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Oktober 2015)

Die hamma doch schon hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...gebote-de-abo-falle.38166/page-19#post-364626
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...gebote-de-abo-falle.38166/page-23#post-379851

und vor allem hier:

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/b2b-web-consulting-versendet-qmahnbescheideq



			
				RA Meier schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem neuen Trick versucht die B2B Web Consulting, ahnungslose Bürger zu einer Zahlung zu bewegen. In einem gelben Briefumschlag (gelb ist die typische Farbe für gerichtliche Zustellungen) ist zunächst nur in Schreibmaschinenschrift zu lesen:
> 
> 
> *GERICHTLICHER MAHNBESCHEID*
> ...


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2015)

http://hoesmann.eu/achtung-bei-forderungen-der-inkasso-und-forderungsmanagement-gmbh/


> Zurzeit erreichen uns viele Anfragen wegen Inkassoschreiben von Inkasso und Forderungsmanagement GmbH. Dieses Unternehmen fordert im Namen der B2B Web Consulting GmbH für eine  angeblich kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft auf profi-kochrezepte.de eine Summe von 334,93 € . Diese Forderungen werden über das Unternehmen Inkasso und Forderungsmanagement GmbH s.r.o. geltend gemacht.





> Bei der Inkasso und Forderungsmanagement GmbH s.r.o. handelt es sich nicht um ein in Deutschland zugelassenes Inkassoinstitut. Vielmehr handelt es sich um eine slowakische Firma, welche in Deutschland nur eine Postanschrift unterhält. Es ist auch keine deutsche GmbH, sondern eine slowakische Firma, welche hinter dem Unternehmen steht.


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2015)

http://www.radziwill.info/Mogelpack...ls-Geldeintreiber-der-B2B-Web-Consulting-GmbH


> Mogelpackung: Inkasso und Forderungsmanagement GmbH s.r.o als Geldeintreiber der B2B Web Consulting GmbH





> 19.06.2015 - Amtliche Post in Händen zu halten, war die erste Annahme etlicher Betroffener, die in die Abofallen der Firma B2B Web Consulting aus Dortmund getappt waren. Schwarz-rot-goldene Farben, ein halber Bundesadler und der Name Inkasso und Forderungsmanagement GmbH finden sich im Briefkopf eines Schreibens, mit dem versucht wird, unter der Adresse Libanonstraße 85, 70186 Stuttgart bei ihnen Geld einzutreiben.





> Eine Tarnanschrift
> 
> In der Libanonstraße 85 in Stuttgart wird man die Inkasso und Forderungsmanagement GmbH s.r.o. auch nicht antreffen. Diese Adresse ist in der „Szene“ durchaus beliebt, denn dort gibt es einen „Virtual Office Service“, der einen Mail drop anbietet. Zitat aus dessen Auftritt: „Ein Mail drop ist ein Unternehmen zur Postweiterleitung welche Ihren Kunden erlaubt die jeweilige Strassenadresse zu nutzen um Post im Kunden (Firmen-) Namen zu empfangen und nach Angaben an eine beliebige Adresse weiter nachzusenden.“


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2015)

http://firemny-register.sk/firma/48062707-Inkasso-und-Forderungsmanagement-GMBH-s-r-o/


> Inkasso und Forderungsmanagement GMBH s. r. o.
> s.r.o.
> Karpatské námestie 10A Bratislava 831 06


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2015)

Im

www.bundesanzeiger.de

sind für die Firma "B2B Web Consulting" auch mal die wirklichen Geschäftsführer genannt. Den einen kennt man gut von den öffentlichen Führungen durch die Stacheldrahtfestung (Bilanz 2013).


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2015)

Der Stacheldrahtkönig berichtete seinerzeit im Fernsehen von einem Partner und wollte den Namen nicht nennen. Hier ist ein reiner Zufall.

Die Steuernummer von B2B Web Consulting GmbH wird auch bei einer anderen Firma verwendet:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Steuernummer:+035/229/67437"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Im Impressum von einkaufsquellen.de gibt es die gleiche Nummer und auch den Hinweis auf den gleichen Eintrag im Handelsregister:

http://www.einkaufsquellen.de/impressum

Hier ist die Suche nach dem Handelsregistereintrag

https://www.google.com/search?q="HRB+23956+Amtsgericht+Dortmund"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Für die Webdots GmbH gibt es zum Beispiel hier auch Personendaten:

https://www.moneyhouse.de/Webdots-GmbH-Essen

Das passt auf eine bekannte Größe des Gewerbes. Siehe auch

https://www.google.com/search?q="Zur+Vendis+GmbH"+hintermänner+site:radziwill.info&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Oktober 2015)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> und vor allem hier:
> 
> http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/b2b-web-consulting-versendet-qmahnbescheideq



Der hat auch die einzig richtige Antwort darauf:


> Ich habe Strafanzeige erstattet.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2017)

spät kommt es doch es kommt
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/abgebrueht-abo-statt-rezepte


> Update: Entscheidung des* OLG Hamm vom 16.11.2016,* 12 U 52/16 Wer einen reinen B2B Onlineshop betreiben und Verbraucher nicht beliefern will, muss dies ausreichend transparent machen. Andernfalls ist er rechtlich wie ein B2C Shop, d.h. wie ein Unternehmer, zu behandeln. Der Ausschluss von Verbrauchergeschäften ist nicht weiter gesichert, weil der Anmeldevorgang ohne Eingabe einer Firma oder einer gleichbedeutenden gewerblichen oder beruflichen Bezeichnung und letztlich auch ohne ausdrückliche Bestätigung des "gewerblichen Nutzungsstatus" abgeschlossen werden kann.


http://rsw.beck.de/aktuell/meldung/...f-gewerbetreibende-nur-bei-deutlichem-hinweis

Aboabzocken dieser Art sind  de facto schon länger vom Tisch.


----------

